# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  سؤال  من هو  المقصود

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*
*هذا سؤال يتوجب عليكم ان تعرفوا من هو المقصود في حديث الامام علي عليه السلام*

*(1)* 
*السؤال الاول* 
*اسلم قبل الفتح وأخلص في اسلامه , دعا له النبي (صلى) أن يمتعه بشبابه فبلغ الثمانين من العمر ولم تبيض له شعرة واحدة وقال له امير المؤمنين عليه السلام يوما ليت جندي مئة مثلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*يلا  ياشاطرين*

----------


## تاج

هو الصحابي الجليل عمرو بن الحمق الخزاعي ..

شكرا على السؤال ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت   ابني  (تاج)* 
*نعم الجواب  صحيح  100%* 
*سوف اقوم  بفتح  موضوع يتعلق  بألصحابة والموالين* 
*انتظرني* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## تاج

احسنت ابني (تاج)

انا بنت مو ولد !!
لك شكري ..
^_^

----------


## ابو طارق

انا  اسف  ابنتي  

المهم  الان عرفت انك  بنت 

وسأعاملك   كأبنتي  

محمود سعد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يلا أنا بحط سؤااال
أول شهيدة في الإسلام وهي ممن بذلوا أرواحهم لإعلاء كلمة الله سبحانه وتعالى. كانت من الأولين الذين دخلوا الدين الإسلامي. وكانت أمة لأبي حذيفة بن المغيرة بن مخزوم تزوجت من حليفه ياسر عبد عامرالعنسي ؟


من هي ؟

----------


## ام باسم

* سمية بنت خباط*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوابك صحيح أختي ام باااسم*


*ماحطيتي سؤالك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*تشكري ((ام باسم))  على المشاركة * 

*ننتظر  سؤالك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام باسم

ياهلا اخواني واخواتي 

اسمحو لي بس ماانتبهت اني بعد مااجاوب ع السؤال اقوم بوضع سؤال آخر بس مو مشكله 

السؤال:

من القائل:"إذا رأيت أنياب الليث بارزة
فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم"

----------


## ابو طارق

من القائل:
"إذا رأيت أنياب الليث بارزة*****فلا تظنن أن الليث يبتسم"
 
الجواب

 المتنبي 
**************************
سؤالي 

ما هو لقبه 

 عاش بين  (370-428هـ / 980 -1037م) 



أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي 
فيلسوف وطبيب وعالم طبيعي اشتهر في القرنين الرابع والخامس الهجريين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوابك هو ابن سينا*


*وسؤالي هو :*

*فيلسوف وعالم عربي عاش في اسبانيا إبان الخلافة الإسلامية في قرطبة. وقد استطاع – من غير أن يتخلى عن الديانة الاسلامية – أن يطور العناصر المادية في فلسفة* *أرسطو**. وقد حاول أن يبرهن على خلود وقدم المادة والحركة، وأنكر خلود النفس الفردية. وقد أسس مذهب الحقيقة المزدوجة ووجه نقدا حادا لتصوف الغزالي اللاهوتي المسلم. وقد لعبت تعليقاته على أعمال أرسطو دورا كبيرا في تعريف الأوروبيين بالفلسفة القديمة. ولقيت تعالميمه اضطهادا من السلطة المعاصرة له*




* من هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صح  

100% 

****************************

*وجواب السؤال  هو* 


*ابن رشد*  


ابن رشد هو أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن رشد الأندلسي القرطبي، ولد سنة 520 هـ/ 1126م، وقد اشتهر بالطب والفلسفة والرياضيات والفلك، وتوفي سنة 595 هـ/ 1198 ميلادية، وكان فيلسوفا، طبيباً، وقاضي قضاة، ونحويا، لغوياً، محدثاً بارعاً يحفظ شعر، وكان متواضعاً، لطيفاً، دافئ اللسان، جم الأدب، قوي الحجة، راسخ العقيدة، يحضر مجالس حلفاء “الموحدين” وعلى جبينه أثار ماء الوضوء.وهو حفيد ابن رشد المتوفى سنة 520هـ/ 1126م. ويسميه الفرنج averroes. وقد ولد في قرطبة سنة وفاة جده. وكان أبوه قاضيا وكان جده من قبله قاضي القضاة، وهو من أسرة كبيرة مشهورة بالفضل والرياسة. درس ابن رشد الفقه والأصول ودرس من علوم الأوائل الطب والرياضيات والفلسفة وتولى القضاء سنوات في إشبيلية ثم في قرطبة، وعاش ابن رشد في بيئة كان فيها لكل العلوم, عند أهل الأندلس, حظ واعتناء إلا الفلسفة والتنجيم, ما عدا بعض الخاصة, فكانوا لا يتظاهرون بها خوف العامة, فكانت العامة تطلق اسم زنديق على كل من يشتغل بهما.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اما سؤالي   فهو*
*فيلسوف  عربي* 
*ولد أبو نصر محمد بن طرفان الملقب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بتركيا عام 257هـجرية وفي سن الشباب غادر مسقط رأسه إلى العراق حيث انكب على دراسة الطب والرياضيات والكيمياء واللغات والموسيقى والفلسفة والمنطق والفلك . جيث كان يؤمن بعدم التخصص في تحصيل المعرفة وكان دائم القول إن طاقة العقل البشري لا يحدها سوى الكسل ، لذا نجد أن له الكثير من المؤلفات في مختلف نواحي المعرفة فهو أول من اخترع آلة القانون ، وله فيها مؤلفات كما أن كتابة "إحصاء العلوم " يبحث فيه علوم اللغة والرياضيات والطبيعة والفلك ولكنه ركز أبحاثه في التأليف الفلسفي ، ومن أشهر كتبه في هذا المجال " الجمع بين رأي الحكيمين أفلاطون وأرسطو وكتابه " التعلم الذاتي" وهو في علم المنطق ، وكتابه "آراء أهل المدينة الفاضلة " . أما أعظم كتبه والذي يدرس في جامعات أوروبا فهو " أجوبة أفلاطون وأرسطو " ،؟؟؟؟؟ هو أول فيلسوف في العالم يضع أساساً في السياسة وذلك في كتابه " رسالة في السياسة " ، ولقد برع ؟؟؟؟؟؟ في دراسة اللغات فعرف اليونانية والتركية والفارسية والهندوسية والسوريالية بالإضافة الى العربية ، ويطلق فلاسفة الغرب على ؟؟؟؟؟؟ لقب المعلم الثاني لأنهم يعتبرونه المعلم الفلسفي الثاني من حيث التسلسل التاريخي بعد المعلم الأول وهو أرسطو .

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو الفارابي*



*وسؤالي هو*

*ولد في تونس. مؤرخ وفيلسوف وعالم اجتماع ورجل دولة وسياسة عربي. درس المنطق والفلسفة والفقه والتاريخ. عين واليا (وزيرا) للكتابة ثم سفيرا. ثم رحل إلى مصر في مرحلة ثالثة ودرس في الأزهر، وتولى قضاء المالكية فيه حتى وفاته. عالم بعيد النظر دقيق الملاحظة ذو نزعة علمية متقدمة في أحكامه التاريخية. سبق علماء الغرب وفلاسفته في التأليف في فلسفة التاريخ. ويعدّه كثير من الأكاديميين – الذين يعترفون بفضل الحضارة العربية – المؤسس الحقيقي لعلم الاجتماع. لم يصلنا من مؤلفاته إلا « مقدمة كتاب العبر » التي اشتهرت باسم « مقدمة ابن خلدون »، ووصفت بأنها خزانة علوم اجتماعية وسياسية واقتصادية وأدبية. والحقيقة أنها من أوائل المؤلفات التي تنهج في التصدي لمسألة تطور التاريخ البشري نهجا علميا قائما على بحث العوامل الموضوعية لتقدم المجتمع الإنساني.*


*من هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  * 

*ابن خلدون* 
*************************

*سؤالي* 
************************************
*لمن قال الإمام الصادق عليه السلام :*
*كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قلقاً جداً من نشاطات وتحركات الإمام الصادق السياسية، وممّا جعله يزداد قلقاً هو محبوبية الإمام الصادق ومنزلته العلمية الكبيرة، لذلك كان يُحضر الإمام إلى العراق بين الحين والآخر بذريعة وأُخرى، ويخطّط لقتله وفي كلّ مرة كان الخطر يزول عن الإمام بنحو أو بآخر*
*وكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟إلى الإمام يوماً: لولا تغشانا كما تغشانا سائر الناس.* 

*فأجابه الإمام :«ما عندنا من الدنيا ما نخافك عليه، ولا عندك من الآخرة ما نرجوك له، ولا أنت في نعمة فنهنّيك عليها، ولا تعدها نقمة فنعزيك بها، فلم نغشاك؟!» فكتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟: تصحبنا. لتنصحنا فأجابه الإمام:*
* «من أراد الدنيا فلا ينصحك، ومن أراد الآخرة فلا يصحبك».*

----------


## تاج

المقصود هو ابو جعفر المنصور ..

----------


## تاج

قال الامام الحسين " ع " له :  لنا ام علينا فقال: بل عليك يا أبا عبد الله 
فقال: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
ثم جعل .... يضيق على الحسين (عليه السلام)
 ويمنعه من التوجه يمينا أو شمالا فقال له الحسين (عليه السلام) :
ثكلتك أمك يا.... دعنا نسير فقال: والله لو غيرك من العرب قالها لي لما تركت ذكر أمه بالثكل كائنا من كان ولكن ليس لنا إلى ذكر أمك إلا بأحسن ما نقدر عليه لأن أمك فاطمة بنت محمد " ص " 

فمن هو  ؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو الحر بن يزيد الرياحي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وسؤالي هو*

*وهو أول هاشمي يتزوج بهاشمية ، فولدت له أكبر أبناءه من الذكور : 

وهو ( طالب ) وبه يكنى ، وعقيل ، وجعفر ، وعلي ، ومن الإناث :
أم هاني واسمها ( فاخته ) ، وجمانة . 
وكانت فاطمة بنت أسد بمنزلة الأم لرسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، رَبَى ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في حجرها ، فكان يناديها أمي ، وكانت تفضـله على أولادها في البِرِّ ، وكان له زوجات أُخَرٌ غير فاطمة بنت أسد . 
*
*وفاته :
لم يمهل القدر سيد قريش ورئيس مكة الذي ساد بشرفه لا بماله ، فمات في السابع من رمضان سنة عشرة للبعثة النبوية الشريفة ، وكان عمره آنذاك ست وثمانون سنة ، وقيل تسعون سنة . نعم مات المربّي والكافل والناصر ، فيا لها من خسارة جسيمة ونكبة عظيمة* 


*من هو ؟*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
حمزة بن *عبد* *المطلب* ( عليه رضوان الله تعالى ) 
تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*أبي طالب بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف،* 

*وهو والد ابو الائمة الاطهار الامام علي بن ابي طالب*

----------


## نور الهدى

السؤال للي بعدي 

كاتبه جزائرية

 ولدت في ( 13 أبريل 1953 ) كاتبة جزائرية.
من مواليد تونس، حيث كان والدها مشاركا في المقاومة الجزائرية، عملت في الإذاعة الوطنية مما خلق لها شهرة كشاعرة، إنتقلت إلى فرنسا في سبعينات القرن الماضي ، حيث تزوجت من صحفي لبناني، وفي الثمانينات نالت شهادة الدكتوراة من جامعة السوربون. تقطن حاليا في بيروت. وهي حائزة على جائزة نجيب محفوظ للعام 1998 عن روايتها ذاكرة الجسد.

من مؤلفاتها : على مرفأ الايام 

               : فوضى الحواس

            : عابر سبيل

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جواب  ام محمد هو  الصحيح* 
*فهو عبد مناف بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف، بن قصي، بن سهراب، بن مرّة، بن كعب، بن لؤي بن غالب، بن قهر، بن مالك، بن النظر، بن كنانة، بن خزيمة، بن مدركة، بن إلياس، بن مظر، بن نزار، بن معد، بن عدنان..* 

*وين سؤالك* 

*((ام محمد ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسف * 

*كنا نكتب بنفس الوقت* 
*على كل  حال   خير* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*احلام  مستغامني*

----------


## القزويني

أحلام مستغانمي،

----------


## ابو طارق

سيد من سادات العرب، وعظيم من اقطاب الفضل والحسب. أسلم على عهد 

رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وآله وسلم، ولكنه لم يلقه لصغره، وأشكلت على 

عمر أيام خلافته قضية فخطب الناس وسألهم عما يقولون - فقام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهو غلام شاب، فأماط الحجاب، وأوضح منهاج الصواب -، وعملوا برأيه -

، وكان من أصحاب الخطط في الكوفة، وشهد مع أمير المؤمنين «الجمل» 

و«صفين». قال في الاصابة(3) «ان المغيرة نفى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بأمر معاوية 

من الكوفة الى الجزيرة او الى البحرين،وقيل الى جزيرة ابن كافان فمات بها».
_حبس(1) معاوية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وعبد اللّه بن الكواء اليشكري ورجالاً من أصحاب علي مع رجال من قريش، فدخل عليهم معاوية يوماً فقال: نشدتكم باللّه الا ما قلتم حقاً وصدقاً، أيّ الخلفاء رأيتموني ؟ فقال ابن الكواء: لولا انك عزمت علينا ما قلنا، لانك جبار عنيد، لا تراقب اللّه في قتل الاخيار، ولكنا نقول: انك ما علمنا واسع الدنيا ضيق الآخرة، قريب الثرى بعيد المرعى، تجعل الظلمات نوراً والنور ظلمات، فقال معاوية: ان اللّه أكرم هذا الامر بأهل الشام الذابين عن بيضته، التاركين لمحارمه، ولم يكونوا كأمثال اهل العراق المنتهكين لمحارم اللّه، والمحلين ما حرم اللّه، والمحرمين ما احل الله. فقال عبد الله ابن الكواء: يا ابن ابي سفيان ان لكل كلام جواباً، ونحن نخاف جبروتك، فان كنت تطلق السنتنا ذببنا عن أهل العراق بألسنة حداد لا يأخذها في اللّه لومة لائم، والا فانا صابرون حتى يحكم اللّه ويضعنا على فرحه. قال: واللّه لا يطلق لك لسان - ثم تكلم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فقال: تكلمت يا ابن ابي سفيان فأبلغت ولم تقصر عما أردت، وليس الامر على ما ذكرت، أنى يكون الخليفة من ملك الناس قهراً، ودانهم كبراً، واستولى بأسباب الباطل كذباً ومكراً، أما واللّه مالك في يوم بدر مضرب ولا مرمى، وما كنت فيه الا كما قال القائل: لا حلى ولا سيرى، ولقد كنت أنت وابوك في العير والنفير ممن أجلب على رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه (وآله) وسلم. وانما أنت طليق ابن طليق، أطلقكما رسول الله صلى الله عليه (وآله) وسلم. فأنى تصلح الخلافة لطليق ؟. فقال معاوية: لولا أني ارجع الى قول أبي طالب حيث يقول:

قابلت جهلهمو حلماً ومغفرة***والعفو عن قدرة ضرب من الكرم لقتلتكم، 

وسأله معاوية: من البررة ومن الفسقة ؟ فقال: يا ابن ابي سفيان ترك الخداع 

من كشف القناع، علي وأصحابه من الائمة الابرار، وأنت وأصحابك من 

اولئك. وسأله عن أهل الشام فقال: اطوع الناس

----------


## القزويني

صعصعة بن صوحان

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح 100%* 
*مع مرتبة الشرف* 

*اين سؤالك  يا ابني* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
الاب الفاضل 
محمود سعد
مني لك  شكرا جزيلا 
طالبا لك عمرا طويلا
علمتني  الايام  جميلا
ان الاستاذ سؤولا
والتلمذ مسؤولا
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خلاص أنا بحط السؤال* 
*من كبار محدّثي أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) وعلمائهم الأجلاء ، ومن أصحاب الكرامات الباهرة . 
وكان ( رضوان الله عليه ) كريماً ورعاً ، حتى أنه أعتق ألف عبد وأمة في سبيل الله ، وكتب ألف مصحف بيده ، وكان جليلاً شجاعاً* 
*وقد وهبه أبوه ضيعته [ أي بستانه ] وهي المعروفة بـ( اليسيرة ) . 
وقد دفن السيد ( عليه السلام ) في مدينة شيراز ، ومرقده الآن معروف بـ( شاه چجراغ ) ، ويزوره محبي أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) ، وطلاَّب الحوائج من كل حدب وصوب .* 

*من هو؟
*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
السيد أحمد بن موسى بن جعفر بن محمد بن علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب
 ( عليهم السلام ) 
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوابك صحيح أخي القزويني*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالك  ياعزيزي * 

*مع كل الاحترام* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
السؤال موجود راجع تسلسل المشاركات 

حبه حبه  يواش
تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*يمكن لم انتبه* 

*ارجوا ان توضح اين السؤال* 

*مع كل الحب  ابني*

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*المعذرة منك الاب الفاضل* 
*محمود سعد*
*حصل خطا مني*
*السؤال*


*اسمه ونسبه :
*?????????????????????????????، المعروف بـ( ابن راهَوَيْه ) نسبةً إلى جدِّه راهَوَيه ، وسمي بـ( الحنظلي ) نسبةً إلى بني حنظلة من قبيلة غطفان . 

*ولادته :*
وُلد سنة ( 161 هـ ) . 

*مكانته العلمية :*
كان أحد أئمَّة جمهور المسلمين ، وعلماً من أعلامهم ، ويعدُّ محدِّثاً وفقيهاً وحافظاً ، وقريناً لأحمد بن حنبل .  

___________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*أسحاق بن أبراهيم الحنظلي*

*وسؤالي هو ؟*

*إنّا**أعـطــــــينـاك الكــوثـر*
*مَنْ غـــيرُكَ أحرى مـَنْ أجـْــــدر؟*
*مـَــنْ مِن كـنزِِ الـغـيــبِ تجلـى*
*فـي تـوأمِ أنـــــــــــوارٍ**بـَــكّــر؟*
*من في فـجر الخـلق سـنـــــا في*
*نــــورٍ نبــويٍ**يـتـــــــمحـــور؟*
*أســتارُ العَــدَميةِ تـُــمْـــحــى*
*هَـــيـكلُ**توحـــيـدٍ يَتـَــبـَـــلور*
*في الأعلى أنـــــــــوارٌ تَسـْــمو*
*و**ظِلالٌ في الأســــفلِ تـَـــظـْـهر**مَــنْ مِــــّنا بـــهياكلِ توحيـــ*
*ـــدٍ إذ كـــنّـا مـَــــنْ يََتــَـــذكر؟*
*نـَـتذكرُ في هـيئةِ ظـــــــــــلٍ*
*بــيــــــــــن الأدوارِِ نَتــَــطـور؟*
*هل ْ نـتذكر إذ** كــنـّا طــــــــ*
*ـــوراً أشـبـاحاً فـي عـــالمِ ذَر؟*
*نــَـــــتـذكـرُ** أرواحـــاً كـــنا*
*في قـــالـبِ طـينٍِ نـَـتــَـــــأطـر؟*
*و الــنفسُ** بِـِنا خـَـلقٌ يَـمـضي*
*إذ تــُــــلْهَــمُ خــــيرٌ والمنـــكر؟*
*قَـبَــــسٌ مِــن نــورٍِ و ظـلالٍِ*
*و بنسبةِ ما تـَــــضْـمرُ** تُُـــنْظــَـر*
*منْ يـتَذَكر مِيثاقَ الـخِلــــــ*
*ــقَـةِ يـَصْـدَحُ** فـي ذاكَ المَـحـشــر*

*إذ نرقبُ أنـواراً بســــــــما*
*ءِ العـِزةِ** فــي أجـــــمــلِ مَنـْـظر*
*والظــلمةُ خَلــقٌ يتــــــوارى*



*مِـــنْْ** حُســـنِ الأنـــوارِ تِـــحَـــيَّر*
*كفراً ؟ طمعاً؟حسداً؟ يـهــذي*
*لِـمَ يـَـنـأى فـي ركـــــــنٍ أكــدر؟*
*لِـمَ يـُحشَـــرُ في ظـــلٍ** يَـنْأى*
*عــَــــــــن عـالـــمِ أنــوارٍ أزهـر؟*
*كـُنتَ الكـيَـوانُ** بذاك الــكـونِ*
*و ناصِــبـُكَ العــَـــــمَلُ الأخْسَـــر*
*أنـتَ** الأنـــــوارُ بذاك الـخلقِ*
*و شـــــانِئُكَ الظِـــلُ** الأبْتــَـــــــر*
*فـي مـــكــةَ نـــــورٌ يتـبلور*
*إنسـياً** فــي الــــدنيــــا تـُـــنشر*
*في الكـعـبةِ مــولودٌ يـَـــظـهر*
*والمظـهــــــرُ عــــنوان الجــوهـر*
*فتـــــــزغــردُ أركـانٌ أربــع*
*وجـدارٌ في الكــعبةِ يـــُـــــنــحَـر*
*خَـفَّ الحَـجَرُ الأسـودُ** يَسْعـى*
*لمــّا لامَـسَ مَهْـدَكَ كَـــبّـــــــــر*
*وَمَـــشتْ** أقــدامٌ قدْ وَقَـــفَتْ*
*لقـــرونٍ بــمـــقامٍ يُـــذكـــــــر*
*تَـخْطــو تـَتَـعـَثرُ مـِـن فَـرطِ*
*الأشـواقِ لغـَـرسٍ قَـدْ** أثــــــــمَر*
*ومِـنَ المـيزابِ علـى المحرابِ*
*دمـوعُ الفـــــــرحـةِ** إذ تـُنـْـــثًر*
*يـَطـفَحُ زمـزم يَشكو عَطـَـشاً*
*ولِـثَـغرِكَ شوقـاً** يـَتَفـَـــــــــجّـر*
*وَصَـــفَاً يَســـعى هـــــرولةً*
*يـَتَـنَـسمُ** عِـطـرا كالعَــنــــــــبر*
*و الـمـرّوةُ تـَـمشي تَـتَـعثـر*
*وخْــزُ** الأحـجارِ بـها أثـّـــــــر*
*عَـرفـاتٌ يَـقــصد مُـزدلـفاً*
*منـها** أحـجاراً يَتــَـــــــــخيـر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إذ يـَقـضي اللـيلَ بـِربوتـِـها*
*يَنتَـظرُ الصُــبحَ إذا أسـْــــــفَر*
*ومِــنى تـَتَمَــنى أن تـَـنأى*
*عَـن مَهـدِكَ أصـنـامٌ تُـنـــكَر*
*ويَطـوفُ الكـونُ بأجـمَـعِهِ*
*هــلَّــــلَ للهِ وقَـدْ كـَـبـّـــر* 
*مَـنْ غَيرُكَ يا حيـدر**أجْـدَر*
*مَنْ بَـكّرَ في الدِيـنِ وَ عـَـــــمَّر* 
*فـي جبلِ النورِ**وثالثـــــكم*
*بالمـوعــــــدِ جبريلٌ يََََحضـــر*
*أنــــوارٌ في غــار**حـــــراء*
*لـها أقمار الــــهيكل مصدّر*
*ومـِنَ الأخـبارِ**حديـثُ الدارِ*
*بـِهِ المختــــارُ فَقَدْ أنـْـــــذَر*
*جَمَعَ الأقطابَ**مِنَ الأحبــابِ*
*مَعَ الأغرابِ بِهِ بَشــــّـــــــر*
*مِـنْ بَعـْـدي**أمَّـرتُ عَـليــاً*
*والطـــاعَةُ شَـــــرْعٌ يَتَقَــــرر* 
*وتـغيـضُ* *البعضَ إمـــارتُهُ*
*يخـــــرجُ مَغـمــوماً يَتَـذَمــر*
*هـذا ذكـــرنــي**بِظِـــلالٍ*
*فـي الهيكلِ في طــورٍ أبـْـــكَر*
*أشــباحٌ بظِـلالٍ**تنــــأى*
*تَـتَـذَمــرُ فـي رُكــــــنٍ أزوَر*
*يا حيـدرُ إني**أُوحـي لـي*
*عَـنْ مَكةَ أنــأى للمـَــــهجَر*
*وتَبيتَ فـِــداءً**بـِـفراشي*
*قَدْ تُقْتَلُ فيه و قَدْ تُنْــــــــحَر*
*سَمــعًا عَبدُكَ**لا يَتـَأخَر*
*يا مَولايَ افْـعــَـــلْ ما تُــؤمَر*
*فالصَـبْرُ فـِراشٌ**يؤويني*
*وبـِبُردَةِ طـــــــه أتــَـــــدَثر*
*والقَتــلُ فِـداءُ كَ**أُمنيــــةٌ*
*إنْشــــاءَ اللهُ بهِ أُأثــَــــــــر*
*فـي عــالمِ غَيــبٍ يَتَقـَـرر*
*سيـــفٌ لعـليٍ يَتقــــــــــدَّر*
*ملـــفوفاً في عَلـَمٍ أخـضَـر*
*لفتىً بــربــــى أُحـــدٍ يَـزأر*
*مِنْْ**ساحةِ قدسٍ يتــَحَدر*
*جبـريلٌ مأمــوراً أحـــــــضَر*
*ما قُــدّرَ**غيــباً وتَقـَـرر*
*و بســاحــــةِ أُحـدٍ يَتصــور*
*وفتىً يـحيي سيفاً**صَــلْداً*
*والسيفُ ســقى مــوتاً أحمــــر*
*والرايـةُ تَزهو بســـماها*
*في ســــاحــةِ أحدٍ تتبخــــتـر*
*الراية ُتحُـــني هامــتها*
*فــرسٌ**فــي أُحـدٍ يَتـــعـثر*
*وسهــام ٌ تـمطــر ربوتـه*
*وسيـوف فـي الحضـرةِ**تـُشّهـر*
*في أُحدٍ مـِن أمسى درعاً*
*لرســولِ اللهِ ومَنْ**ســــــــوَّر؟*
*في الجـنةِ نهرٌ مـن عـسلٍ*
*والحــورُ**العِـــينُ ... فما أكثر*
*فـي الجـنةِ بحرٌ مِـن خمرٍ*
*مَـنْ يـبـغي**الـجنةَ فليَحْـضَـر* 
*صوتٌ يتــحدى إذ يـَجـهرْ*
*و نـــــــــداءٌ**للقـــومِ تكــرر*
*وقـلوبٌ تـُـوشِكُ أن تـُـخّطرُ*
*تـمـسكُ أضـلاعـاً**والأبـهر*
*والخـندقُ يشهـدُ عن قـربٍ*
*زيــــدٌ فـي عَــمْرٍ**يَـتَستّــــر*
*يَتـطوعُ مَـنْ فــي العـينِ قـذىً*
*وكَحيـلُ الرمــشِ** ..**يَـتَعـَــذر**!*
*يَتـَـــطوع مَعصـوبُ الرأسِ*
*وصَـحـــيحُ الجِسـمِ**يَتقهـقر**!*
*في الخَندقِ مَنْ أردى عَـمراً*
*مَـنْ شَـتَّـتَ أحـزاباً**تُحــــذَر؟*
*مَن هَــزََََََّ الرايةَ في خَيــبر؟*
*مَنْ قَـدَحَ الفِكرَ ومَنْ دبـَّـــــر؟*
*مَـنْ صَفَّ الجـنْدَ ومَنْ**سَـطر؟*
*مَنْ قـادَ الإعصـارَ ومَنْ كَـــــر*
*وعـليٌ للــــــــجُندِ**تَـصَـدر*
*إذْ يـَـدنـو مِـنْ سورٍ يُـذكَــــر*
*إذ قَــلَعَ الـبـــابَ**وَ ثَبــتَها*
*جِسّراً صَوبَ القلعةِ يُعـّــــبَر*
*كَــرَّ الـكـرّار**وهــــامَـتُهُ*
*تَعـْـلو وقـِلاعُـهُمُ تَصـْـــغَر*
*والرايـةُ تَدخُلُ**خَـيمَتـَها*
*وقـِـلاعٌ لـِــيَهودٍ تـُـؤسَـــــر* 
*لَيــــــــلٌ ونَـبيٌ و دعـــــاءٌ*
*و دُموعُ رَجــاءٍ تَتـَـــحَـدر*
*يَتلو ربِّ اشرَحْ لي صَدري*
*و بـِلطــــفِكَ أمـــري يَتَيَسر*
*رَبِّ**اجـْـعَلْ مِـنْ أهـلي عَلياً*
*عَضُـداً وَوَزيـــراً يُسْــتَــوزَر*
*وَ**بَلـيغَ لسـانٍ وَ بـَـــــيانٍ*
*للخَلـْـقِ يُوضِـحُ ما استَــعْسَر*
*وَبِـِه أشـْـدُدُ أزري و مَـعاً*
*نُـنْجِـزُ أمـــراً لا يـَـــتـَأَخر*
*فالأمْرُ بَـدأنـاهُ مَـعـاً مـُـذْ*
*كـانَ الخَـلـقُ سَنــاً**يَتَبَــلـوَر*
*شَـــمْسٌ وغَـديرٌ و نَـــبيٌ*
*فـي**الـبَيدا جبـريـلٌ يَـحْضَـر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*و مُنـادٍ في الجَمـعِ يُنـادي*
*أرتـالُ**حَـجيـجٍ تَتَـجَمْـهَر*
*تَتَنــادى أرتــالٌ تَتَبارى*
*وتحــثُ خُـطـاها**للمـِــحوَر*
*أرتــــــــالٌ سَبَقَتْ أميالاً*
*عادَتْ أدراجــــاُ**تَـتَقَــهـقَر*
*أعنــاقٌ لجـِــمال ٍ تُـلْوَى*
*وتَـعـُــودُ لِـخُمٍ* *للمَحشـَــــر*
*الصَّـمْتُ يَسـودَ و أعنـــاقٌ*
*تَتَطاوَلُ في صَبِرٍ**يَتـَــــضَوَّر*
*وسِجالٌ في الخَـيمَةِ يـَـجـري*
*وَ بَلاغ ٌ كـانَ هــوَ**الجـوهَر*
*إنـذارٌ يَعْـذِرُ مَنْ أنـْــــــــذر*
*إ نْ لَمْ تَفـعل**.* *إحذرْ.. إحذرْ*
*أرســولَ اللهِ ألا بَلِّـــــــــــغْ*
*أنـتَ المـبعوثُ**بما يُؤمـَـــــر*
*قَدْ قُضيَ الأمـرُ ألا بَلِّـــــــغْْ*
*ما أُنْـزِلَ**مِـنْ أمـْـرٍ و اجْــهَر*
*إِجْــهَرْ بالأمـرِ و لا تَخـْـشى*
*مِنْ كَيدِ**الناسِ و مِـنْ أخـْـــطَر*
*و مُحَمــدُ يُلـــبِسُ عِمـتـَََََََََّــه*
*لعلـــــيٍ و العَهـدُ تَحـَــــرَّر*
*و مُـحَمــدُ زَيََّـنَ**عِــمـتـَََََََََّــهُ*
*بِعــليِ و الأمرُ**تـَــصَــــــــدَََّر*
*صَلــــواتٌ في المـلأِ الأعـلى*
*وزَغاريـدُ البَهــــجَةِ تَـجْهَـر*
*والـحلوى تَتَــــــناثَرُ مِـنْ*
*كيسٍ يَحمــِـــلُهُ طَـيرٌ أصــفر*
*أكـــــــياسُ الحِـنّاءِ يَنـوءُ*
*بـــــــها مَلَكٌ يَـجري يَتعثـر*
*مَلَـــــكٌ تَحـمـِـلُهُ مَـبْخَرَةٌ*
*وبخـــورُ العـــودِ بـها يُـنّـثر*
*هَبــــَََََّتْ نَسَمـاتٌ تتهـادى*
*مِنْ طِيـبِ البُشرى تـَـتَعــــطر*
*أســرابُ الطـيرِ بألــــوانٍ*
*تـَـــدنو تَرسمُ أبهى مَنــــظر*
*وترانيمُ الـحُبِّ و أنغــامٌ*
*منـها أشـعاري تَتـَـــــــصور*
*مَلـَــكٌ في المــلأ الأعلى لَـمْ*
*يَعلـَــمْ سَـبَـباً فَتَحـيــــــَّــر*
*الســــدّرةُ بَثــَّـتْ**إرســالاً*
*يَســّبقُهُ عـــَبَـقٌ كالعنـّــبــر*
*ونســـــيمُ المسكِ**وماءُ الوردِ*
*مـعَ الأخـبارِ بِهِ بَــشــــــر*
*ونَســيمٌ زَغـْــردَ**مِـنْ أعــلى*
*عــطرُ التفــاحِ بـه أسـّفــر*
*صلــــــواتٌ في الملأ**الأعلى*
*تتــعالـى في صوتٍ أَجــــهر*
*قــَـدَّ زٌُُ ف َّّ النـورُ**العـلوي*
*إلــى النورِ النبـوي الأزْهــر*
*إنا أعطــيناك الكــــوثر*
*مَــنْ غَـيرُك أجــدَرُ يا حيدر*
*الدنيــا دَفَنَتْ**زينَتـَــها*
*وســــماءٌ في التربـــَـةِ تُقـبر*
*تَتَوقــفُ أفلاكُ**الدنــيا*
*في فــَـجرٍ مـِـنْ يــومٍ أغـْــبر*
*كـانَ الكـونُ سكوناً**لـــولا*
*بَطّـــاتٌ بـِصـــياحٍ مـٌـــنـْكر*
*نَفـَـرَتْ ولأَمْـرٍ**يَدفَعُـها*
*تَعـْـتَرِضُ الــدَربَ لمـنْ بَكَّــر*
*وعلــيٌ للمسجدِ**يسعـى*
*للمــوعدِ في شـــوقٍ يحـضر*
*يَرمـُـقُ نَجمـاً! يتسـاءَلُ*
*ما**عـطَّل أشـقاهـا؟ ما أخَّـر*
*ينـكفيء الكفـرُ بغفوتِـهِ*
*يَحتـضنُ**الغَــدرَ وما أضمـر*
*سيـف مكنـون في غمـد*
*يغمــر بالســم وما**أخطــر*
*بسقيـفٍ لـبني ساعــدةٍ*
*قَـد سُن ََََّ السيـفُ بهـا**أسفر*
*أَنْ يطـفئ نـورَ اللـهِ بـِهِ*
*آذانٌ فــي المسجــدِ**كــــبّـَر*
*وزهى المـحرابُ بسيــدِهِ*
*وسـَـرَتْ نَسَــماتٌ**كالعنبـر*
*وبـدا الـمِحرابُ كمشكاةٍ*
*فيــها مِصــباحٌ..قَـدْ نَــو َّر*
*يعلو المحرابُ لجـَبهَتِـهِ*
*لــو رامَ سجــودا أو**قـــرر*
*يَمــتزجُ العبـدُ بجوهــرِهِ*
*كمــزيـجِ الماءِ مَعَ**الســـكر*
*تَمْتَثِلُ الشمسُ لأِصبـِعِهِ*
*لو فَرْضُ صلاةٍ يَتـــــــأخر*
*و الأصبعُ ناءَ بخــاتَمـِهِ*
*يـَنتظرُ الفاقرَ والمعســــــر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

القصيدة أطول بكثير ولروعتها وضعت أجزاء منها فقط وتعرف بأسم ( نهج الكوثرية ) 


والسؤااال هو
من هو قائل هذه القصيدة الرااااائعة ؟

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*على سؤالي الجواب صحيح*
*وجوابي على سؤالك اختي هو*
*الدكتور سعد محمد شاكر العزاوي*

*السؤال*



*اسمه وكنيته ونسبه :
*??????????????????????????????، وكنيته ( أبو جعفر ) ، أصله من مدينة الكوفة . ألقى والي الكوفة يوسف بن عمر جدّه الثالث في السجن ، وقتله بعد شهادة زيد بن علي ، عند ذاك هاجر ???مع أبيه إلى مدينة قم ، وسَكَنا في قرية تسمى برقه ، فُعرف لأجل ذلك ؟؟؟؟ . 

*مكانته العلمية :*
كان من أصحاب الإمامين الجواد والهادي ( عليهما السلام ) ، وكان أحد كبار الفقهاء والمحدِّثين ، واسع الرواية ، ثقة في الحديث ،عارفاً بالسير والأخبار ، وله باع في علم الرجال . لأجل ذلك إعتبره الكثير من الأفاضل ، وعلماء الرجال الشيعة من الثقات ، منهم النجاشي ، وشيخ الطائفة الطوسي ، والعلامة الحلي ( قدس سرهم ) . 

*روايته للحديث :*
يروي????عن نحو من مِائتي راوٍ ، منهم أحمد بن محمد بن أبي نصر البزنطي والحسن بن محبوب ، وحماد بن عيسى . كما يروي عنه أعلام من قبيل : محمد بن الحسن الصفار ، وعلي بن إبراهيم ، ومحمد بن الحسن بن الوليد . 

*مؤلفاته : نذكر منها ما يلي :*
كتاب ( المحاسن ) المعروف ، الذي يحتوي على مِائة كتاب في موضوعات مختلفة من الفقه ، والأحكام ، والآداب ، وعلل الشرائع وغيرها ، إلا أنه لم يبقَ من هذا الكتاب اليوم إلا أحد عشر كتاباً تم طبعها في مجلدين . وقد اعتبر العلامة المجلسي محاسن????من الأصول الشيعية المعتمدة ، كما اعتمد الشيخ الصدوق والكليني على كتاب المحاسن ، ورووا عنه الكثير من الروايات . 

*وفاته :*
توفّي ???? ( رضوان الله عليه ) سنة 274 هـ ، أو 280 هـ . 


___________________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابتك صحيحة أخي القزويني يعطيك الف عافية*
*وجواب سؤالك* 
*هو أحمد بن محمد البرقي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وسؤالي هو*

*هي احدى المدن المعروفة في التاريخ القديم ، ومن مدن العراق المقدسة ، تضم تربتها الزكية رفات الإمامين اللذين نسبت إليهما* 
*تقع المدينة شمال العاصمة بغداد* 
*كانت مدفناً لعدد من الذين استشهدوا في حرب الخوارج وذلك (سنة 37 هـ) قبل ان تكون مقبرة للقريشيين باسم مقابر قريش.
 في العامين (517 هـ و1047 هـ) تعرضت المدينة للتخريب والنهب على ايدي الجنود العثمانيين في زمن السطان مراد الرابع.
 ـ في عام (656 هـ) احترقت المدينة مع المشهد الكاظمي على ايدي المغول.
 ـ كانت معامل الطابوق شمال المدينة مسرحا للمعركة الحاسمة بين القوات البريطانية من جهة ، والجيش العثماني والعشائر من جهة اخرى.
 ـ سنة 1941 م وفي عهد وزارة الهاشمي استشهد 13 شخصا ، وجرح اكثر من 80 شخصا في تظاهرة جرت ضد محاولة هدم مقبرة قديمة مهجورة ، لغرض اقامة ادارة للبريد عليها في المدينة.
 مالمدينة العراقية المقصودة هنا ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

*هي مدينة الكاظمية*

----------


## ابو طارق

سوالي 

هو أبو بشر عمرو بن عثمان بن قِنْبَر، ......هو لقبه الذي به اشتهر حتى غطى على اسمه وكنيته، كانت أمه تحب أن تراقصه به وتدلـله في الصغر، وهي كلمة فارسية مركبة وتعني "رائحة التفاح". وهو إمام النحاة الذي إليه ينتهون، وعلم النحو الشامخ الذي إليه يتطلعون، وصاحب كتاب العربية الأشهر ودستورها الخالد. فارسي الأصل ولد في حدود عام (140هـ /  756 م ) على أرجح الأقوال في مدينة البيضاء ببلاد فارس، وهي أكبر مدينة في إصطخر على بعد ثمانية فراسخ من شيراز 
(( ما هو لقبه))

----------


## القزويني

سيبويه
هو أبو بشر عمرو بن عثمان بن قِنْبَر، 

السؤال


*اسمه ونسبه :
*جُندَب بن جُنادة ، ونسبه المعلوم إلى عدنان يعضد انتماءه إلى قبيلة بني غِفار . 

*ولادته :*
لم يقدِّم لنا المؤرّخون معلومات عن تاريخ ولادته ، لكنهم لمَّا ذكروا أنه توفّي وهو شيخ كبير ، فلا بد أنه كان قد عَمَّر طويلاً قبل الإسلام . 
من يكون


________________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*انه  رضوان الله عليه* 

*ابو ذر الغفاري 
*
*اسمه ونسبه :
جُندَب بن جُنادة ، ونسبه المعلوم إلى عدنان يعضد انتماءه إلى قبيلة بني غِفار . 

ولادته :
لم يقدِّم لنا المؤرّخون معلومات عن تاريخ ولادته ، لكنهم لمَّا ذكروا أنه توفّي وهو شيخ كبير ، فلا بد أنه كان قد عَمَّر طويلاً قبل الإسلام . 

إسلامه :
ذهب المؤرّخون إلى أنه كان في ثُلَّة الأوائل الذين آمنوا بالإسلام ، وعدُّوه رابعَ أو خامس من أسلم . 

موقف شجاع :
كان أبو ذر من الإخلاص والجرأة بحيث وقف في الكعبة ، وأعداء الرسالة كانوا فيها ، ونادى بأعلى صوته : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأن محمداً رسول الله . وبهذه الصورة افتتح تحدِّيه للأصنام ، وتحدِّيه للحكّام الجائرين المتكبرين في مكة ، وأعلن رفضه التام الصريح لهم ، وما كان للمسلمين - يومذاك - مثل هذه الجرأة من التحدي لقريش . فركض الجميع ، وبدأوا بضرب أبي ذر ، وبدأوا بالشتم والطعن والسب ، وبدأ الناس بالتكاثر ، فلقد كانت وليمة دسمة للارتفاع عند السادة المتكبرين . وبدأت الإمدادات بالوصول لتوِّها لضرب البطل أبي ذر ، وبقي ثابتاً صامداً رغم قسوة الظروف ، وكثرة الهراوات واللكمات التي تسقط على جسمه ، كان صوته يرتفع : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله . بقي صامداً رغم الضربات القاسية ، فالإرادة والعزيمة والتصميم كانت قوية عنده ، وحينما سقط بأيدي الجهة الطاغية ، استخلصه أحد القوّاد من بين براثن الجهلة المضللين ، قائلاً : أتقتلون الرجل ، وطريقكم على غفار ، تمرُّون عليها بقوافلكم كل يوم ؟!! فتركوه كارهين ، وهم ينظرون إليه نظرات تشفٍّ وحقد ، والكل يعد ويمنِّي نفسه ، إذا ما وجده بمفرده فلسوف يحرقه بالنار سبعين مرة . سحب أبو ذر نفسه إلى أن وصل إلى زمزم ، والدماء تسيل من جميع جوارحه ، فغسل جميع جراحاته ، ونظَّف جسمه من الدم ، وكأنه يقول : مرحباً بدماء الحرية ، لقد وجدت هويتي في هذه الدماء ، هذه وثيقة إرادتي الحرة ، وضريبة العقيدة التي لا تلين أمام زيف الباطل ، رغم قوته . ثم اتَّجه نحو المنبع الفكري ، اتجه إلى الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، ليستزيد منه علماً وتجربة ، وليأخذ منه التعاليم والدروس الحركية . إن أبا ذر سيكرر المشهد ثانية ، لكن سيعيدها بزخم أكبر وأشد قوة ، بعد أن استزاد من توجيهات الرسول ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، قوة فوق قوة ، وصلابة فوق صلابة . فقد قال ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : ( قل الحق وإن كان مُرّاً ) . وقال ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) : ( لا تَخَف في الله لَومَة لائم ) . وإن الطغاة يحسون أبا ذر ثقيلاً عليهم ، فهو صعب الاستمالة ، وكرر التجربة وقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله . سحبوه وضربوه حتى كاد أن يموت ، وأثخنوه بجراحات كبيرة ، ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يثنوه عن عزمه ، لو كانوا يفعلون بالجبل ما فعلوه بأبي ذر ، لكان قد أصبح قاعاً صفصفاً ، لكنه بقي صامداً . فالمؤمن أشدُّ من الجبل ، لأن الجبل يستقلّ منه المعاول ، والمؤمن لا يستقل من دينه شيء . 

جهاده في زمن النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) :
قَدِم أبو ذر إلى المدينة المنورة سنة ( 6 هـ ) ، فأسكنه النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) في المسجد ، مع عِدَّةٍ من المسلمين الفقراء ، وهؤلاء هم المشهورون بأصحاب ( الصُّفَّة ) . وقد شهد أبو ذر عدداً من الغزوات مثل غزوة الغابة ، كما شهد سَرِيَّة قرب المدينة . وخَلَفَ النبيَّ ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) على المدينة في غزوة بني المصطلق ، وعُمرة النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) سنة ( 7 هـ ) فاضطلع بأعمالها ، ورفع لواء بني غفار ، وهم ثلاثمِائة في فتح مكة ، ومرَّ به على أبي سفيان . 

منزلته :
يتمتع هذا الصحابي الجليل بمنزلة رفيعة مرموقة خاصة بين الإمامية ، ويسمُّونه والثلاثة الآخرين معه ( سلمان والمقداد وعمّار ) الذين ثبتوا على ولائهم للإمام أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) ، بعد النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) بـ( الأركان الأربعة ) . وتدل الروايات المأثورة عن الأئمة المعصومين ( عليهم السلام ) في أبي ذر على أنهم كانوا ينظرون إليه كرجلٍ زاهد كامل ، وقوله وعمله أسوة للشيعة ، وكانوا ( عليهم السلام ) يحدثون شيعتهم دائماً بسيرته ومواعظه . وحريٌّ بالذكر أن نص النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) على صدقه في الحديث المتواتر المشهور : ( مَا أظلَّت الخضراء ومَا أقَلَّت الغبراء أصدَق لهجةً من أبي ذرٍّ ) . دفع علماء الشيعة والسنة إلى الثناء عليه و تمجيده . 

موقفه من بيعة أبي بكر :
عندما انتقل النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) إلى جوار ربه ، واستُخلف أبو بكر سنة ( 11 هـ ) ، كان أبو ذر في الصفوة التي أقبلت على أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب ( عليه السلام ) ، رافضاً بيعة أبي بكر ، ثم بايعه مُكْرَهاً . وبلغ في القُرب من أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) درجةً أنه كان معه في الخاصة من أصحابه عند تشييع السيدة فاطمة الزهراء ( عليها السلام ) ودفنها . 

موقفه من عثمان :
ساء أبو ذر ما رأى من ممارسات عثمان في المدينة ، وعامله معاوية في دمشق مِن مثل محاباته قُرباه بالأعمال المهمة . ودفعه الأموال الطائلة ، وكنز الثروات ، والتبذير والإسراف ، وانتهاك السُّنّة النبوية ، فامتعض منهما وغضب عليهما . فأراد عثمان إبعاده عن المدينة ( عاصمة الخلافة ) ، فأتفق مع معاوية على إبعاده إلى الشام ، ولما وصل إلى الشام بقي هناك على نهجه في التصدي إلى مظاهر الإسراف والتبذير لأموال المسلمين ، وظل صامداً بالرغم من محاولات معاوية في ترغيبه في الدنيا وتطميعه . وبعد أن عجز عنه معاوية راسل عثمان في شأنه ، فطلب عثمان من معاوية أن يُرجِع أبا ذر إلى المدينة بُعنف ، فأركبه معاوية على جمل بلا غطاء ولا وطاء . ولمَّا دخل المدينة منهَكاً متعَباً حاول عثمان أن يسترضيه بشيءٍ من المال ، فرفض ذلك ، وواصل انتقاده للنظام الحاكم والأسرة الأموية ، فغضب عثمان وأمر بنفيه إلى الرَّبَذة ، ليُبعده عن الناس . 

نفيه إلى الربذة :
عند خروجه من المدينة متوجّهاً إلى منفاه ( الرّبذة ) ، شايعه أمير المؤمنين ( عليه السلام ) وبعض مقرَّبيه ، على الرغم من الحظر الذي فرضه عثمان . وتكلّم الإمام ( عليه السلام ) عند توديعه كلاماً بليغاً ، أثنى فيه على أبي ذر ، وذمَّ عثمان وأعوانه . وموقف الإمام ( عليه السلام ) هذا في مشايعة أبي ذرّ ودعمه أدّى إلى مواجهة شديدة بينه وبين عثمان . توجَّه أبو ذر إلى الربذة مع زوجته وابنته ، وأقام هناك ومعه بعض الغلمان ، وعدد من الأغنام والجمال إلى صحراء الربذة ، حيث لا ماء ولا كلأ ، وهو مشرد عن وطنه ، وعن حرم رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) له . فحطَّ الرحال ، ونصب الخيمة بمفرده ، وأخذ يستعدُّ للمصير الذي أخبره به النبي ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) ، حيث قال فيه : ( يَرحم الله أبا ذر ، يَمشي وَحده ، ويَمُوت وحده ، ويُبعَث وحده ، ويشهده عصابة من المؤمنين ) . 

وفاته :
في المنفى ( الربذة ) اشتدَّ المرض بولده ، بعد أن ماتت زوجته من فرط الجوع ، فالتحق الولد بأمّه أيضاً ، فدفنه ورجع إلى الخيمة ليستريح . لكنه ( رضوان الله عليه ) كان جائعاً قد ألمَّ به الطوى ، فأصابه الذهول ، وانهارت قواه ، وهو شيخ طاعن في السن ، فنظرت إليه ابنته ، وإذا بعينيه قد انقلبتا ، فبكت . فقال ( رضوان الله عليه ) : ما يبكيك ؟ قالت : كيف لا أبكي ، وأنت تموت في فلاة من الأرض ، وليس عندنا ثوب يسعنا كفناً لي ولا لك ، ولا بدَّ لي من القيام بجهازك . فقال ( رضوان الله عليه ) : أبصري الطريق ، لعلَّ هناك أحداً من المؤمنين . فقالت يائسة : أنَّى ، وقد ذهب الحاج ، وتقطعت الطريق . لكن أباها قال لها : أبشري ، فإن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) قال : ( إنَّ رجالاً من المؤمنين سيدخلونَ الجنة بِتَجهيزِك ) . فراحت ابنة الثائر العظيم ، ترسل عينيها راجية باكية ، وإذا بركب قادم من بعيد ، أشارت إليهم ، فأسعفوها ، وقالوا : ما لكِ ؟ قالت : أمرؤ من المسلمين ، تُكفِّنُونَه ، وتؤجَرون فيه . قالوا : ومن هو ؟ قالت : أبو ذر الغفاري ، صاحب رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه وآله ) . قالوا : بآبائنا وأمَّهاتِنا هو . فدخلوا على أبي ذر في خيمته المتواضعة ، فبادرهم ( رضوان الله عليه ) قائلاً : والله ما كذبت ، ولو كان عندي ثوب يسعني كفناً لي ولابنتي ، لم أكفن إلاَّ في ثوب هو لي ولها . وإني أنشدكم الله أن لا يكفنني رجل منكم كان أميراً ، أو عريفاً ، أو بريداً ، أو نقيباً . فلم يُجِبه إلاَّ فتى من الأنصار ، قائلاً له : إني أكفنك يا عم في ردائي هذا الذي اشتريته بمال كسبته بعملي ، وفي ثوبين من غزل أمي ، حاكتهما لكي أحرم فيهما . فقال ( رضوان الله عليه ) : أنت تكفِّنُني ، فثوبك هو الطاهر الحلال . فاستشهد ، وبقي شاهداً على مجتمعه وعلى التاريخ كله ، وكأنه لم يمت . أغمض الثائر العظيم عينيه ، وودَّع الدنيا شهيداً ، وكانت وفاته ( رضوان الله عليه ) سنة ( 31 هـ ) أو ( 32 هـ ) .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي* 
*هذا بيت الشعر من قصائد* 
*((حسان بن ثابت ))*

*من المقصود بالقصيدة* 
أيا عين فابكي سيد القوم واسفحي بدمع وإن أنزفته فاسكبي الدما
وبكي عظيم المشعرين كليهما على الناس معروف له ما تكلما 
فلو كان مجد يخلد الدهر واحدا من الناس أبقى مجده اليوم مطعما 
أجرت رسول الله منهم فأصبحوا عبيدك ما لبى مهل وأحرما 
فلو سئلت عنه معد بأسرها وقحطان أو باقي بقية جرهما 
لقالوا هو الموفي بخفرة جاره وذميه يوما .. إذا ما تذمما  
من المقصود

----------


## القزويني

وقال حسان بن ثابت يبكي المطعم بن عدي حين مات 

السؤال 
من القائل
*هدانا منهج الحقّ وآتاه سجاياه*
*فهذا الخلف الحجّة قد أيّده الله*
*وآتاه حلى فضل عظيم فتحلاّه*

*وأعلى في ذرى العلياء بالتأييد مرقاه*
*وذو العلم بما قال إذا أدرك معناه*

*وقد قال رسول الله قولاً قد رويناه*
*وقد أبداه بالنسبة والوصف، وسمّاه*

*يرى الأخبار في المهدي جاءت بمسمّاه*
*ومن بضعته الزهراء مرساه ومسراه*

*ويكفي قوله (منّي) لاشراق محيّاه*
*فإن قالوا هو المهدي ما ماتوا بما فاهوا*

*ولن يبلغ ما أدّيت أمثال وأشباه*
_____تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
*ابتلى أيوب عليه السلام بلاء شديدا في أهله وبدنه ،وماله ، ولكنه كان مثالا للعبودية الحقة لله تعالى ، فصبر على ذلك حتى اصبح يضرب فيه المثل على الأذى فيقولون (صبرا كصبر أيوب) وقد أثنى تبارك وتعالى عليه بقوله (إنا وجدناه صابرا )*


*_____________تحياتي*

----------


## تاج

من القائل
*هدانا منهج الحقّ وآتاه سجاياه*

*فهذا الخلف الحجّة قد أيّده الله*
*وآتاه حلى فضل عظيم فتحلاّه*

*وأعلى في ذرى العلياء بالتأييد مرقاه*
*وذو العلم بما قال إذا أدرك معناه*

*وقد قال رسول الله قولاً قد رويناه*
*وقد أبداه بالنسبة والوصف، وسمّاه*

*يرى الأخبار في المهدي جاءت بمسمّاه*
*ومن بضعته الزهراء مرساه ومسراه*

*ويكفي قوله (منّي) لاشراق محيّاه*
*فإن قالوا هو المهدي ما ماتوا بما فاهوا*

*ولن يبلغ ما أدّيت أمثال وأشباه*
القائل هو : 
أبو سالم كمال الدين محمد بن طلحة بن محمد بن الحسن القرشي النصيبي الشافعي 
,,

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*الجواب هو*  
*أبو سالم كمال الدين محمد بن طلحة بن محمد الشافعي* 
************************** 
*سؤالي*  


ولادته : 



*ولد الشاعر ::::::في التاسع عشر من ربيع الأوّل 495 هـ .*

*سيرته وفضائله :*  



*قد جمع الله سبحانه له الدنيا والدين ، فحاز على شرف الدارين ، وحَبَاه بالعلم الناجع ، والإمرة العادلة ، وكان من الفقهاء البارعين في العصر الفاطمي ، وأديبٌ ، شاعرٌ ، مُجيدٌ ، كما طفحت به المعاجم .* 
*فإذا به ذلك الوزير العادل‏ تزدهي القاهرة بحسن سيرته ، وتعيش الأُمَّة المصرية بلطف شاكلته ، وتزدان الدولة الفاطمية بأخذه بالتدابير اللازمة في إقامة الدولة ، وسياسة الرعية ، ونشر الأمن ، وإدامة السلام .* 
*ولُقِّب بـ( ::::::) ، وقد طابق هذا اللفظ معناه كما يُنبئك عنه تاريخه المجيد ، فلقد كان صالحاً بعلمه الغزير ، وأدبه الرائق .* 
*صالحاً بعدله الشامل ، وورعه الموصوف ، صالحاً بسياسته المُرضِيَة ، وحسن مداراته مع الرعية ، صالحاً بسيبه الهامر ، ونداه‏ الوافر ، صالحاً بكلِّ فضائله وفواضله ، دينية ودُنيوية ، وقبل هذه كلِّها تفانِيهِ في ولاء الأئمّة المعصومين*
* ( عليهم السلام ) ، ونشر مآثرهم ، ودفاعه عنهم بفمه ، وقلمه ، ونظمه ، ونثره .* 
*وكان يجمع‏ الفقهاء ويناظرهم في الإمامة والقدَر ، وكان شديد المغالاة في التشيُّع ، وكان شجاعاً ، كريماً ، جواداً ، فاضلاً ، محبّاً لأهل الأدب ، جيِّد الشعر ، وكان محافظاً على الصلوات ‏، فرائضها ، ونوافلها .* 


*وزارته للفاطميين في مصر :*  

*لمّا قتل الظافر إسماعيل صاحب مصر سيّر أهل القصر إلى :::::: الصالح فتوّجه الصالح إلى القاهرة ومعه جمع عظيم ودخل إلى القاهرة ، وتولّى الوزارة في أيّام الفائز ، واستقلّ بالأُمور ، وتدبّر أحوال الدولة حيث حكم الناس بالعدل وانصاف والمساوات ، وكان جواداً فاضلاً ، كثير الصدقات ، حسن الآثار ، ويعود الفضل في نشر مذهب الشيعة الإمامية بصعيد مصر وفي بقاع أُخرى من أنحاء البلاد إلى ::::::::::: ، وقد أظهر المذهب الإمامي حين وصل إلى الحكم ، وهناك محلّة تسمّى حارة الصالحين منسوبة إلى الصالح ::::: ، وقد خربت فيما بعد على أيدي الأيوبيين الذين سعوا إلى محو كل آثار الشيعة في مصر .*
 
*أقوال العلماء فيه : نذكر منهم ما يلي :*  

*1ـ قال ابن خلكان في تاريخه : كان فاضلاً ، سمحاً في العطاء ، سهلاً في اللقاء ، محبّاً لأهل الفضائل ، جيّد الشعر ، وهو الذي بني الجامع الذي على باب زويلة بظاهر القاهرة ، وكان والياً بمنية بني الخصيب من أعمال صعيد مصر .* 
*2ـ قال عماد الدين الكاتب : نفق في زمانه النظم والنثر ، واسترق باحسانه الحمد والشكر ، وقرّب الفضلاء واتخذهم لنفسه جلساء ، ورحل إليه ذوو الرجاء ، وأفاض على الداني والقاصي بالعطاء ، وله قصائد كثيرة مستحسنة ، وله ديوان كبير واحسان كثير .* 
*3ـ قال يوسف بن تغري بردي في النجوم الزاهرة : وساس الأُمور ، ولقّب ::::::: ، وسار في الناس أحسن سيرة ، وكان أديباً كاتباً مائلاً لمذهب الإمامية ، وقد تسلّم الأمر من بعده ولده فسار على سيرته .* 
*4ـ قال جوهر الصقلي : فاتح مصر ، وباني القاهرة ، وكان يظهر الإحسان إلى الناس ، ويجلس بنفسه في كلّ يوم سبت للمظالم بحضرة الوزير والقاضي وجماعة من أكابر الفقهاء ، ولم يبق بمصر شاعر إلاّ رثاه ، وذكر مآثره حين موته .* 
*5ـ قال المقريزي : كان شجاعاً كريماً جواداً فاضلاً ، محبّاً لأهل الأدب ، جيّد الشعر ، رجل وقته فضلاً وعلماً وسياسةً وعقلاً وتدبيراً .* 
*كان مهاباً في شكله ، عظيماً في سطوته ، وكان محافظاً على الصلوات فرائضها ونوافلها .*
 
* مؤلفاته : نذكر منها ما يلي :* 
*1ـ الاعتماد في الردِّ على ‏أهل العناد .*
*2ـ ديوان شعر .*

*وفاته :*  

*قُتل الشاعر ::::( رحمه الله ) يوم الإثنين التاسع عشر من شهر رمضان 556 هـ ، ودُفن في القاهرة .*

----------


## القزويني

ولد الشاعر ابن رزيك في التاسع عشر من ربيع الأوّل 495 هـ . 

__________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
من المقصودآتاه الله العلم والحكمة وعلمه منطق الطير والحيوانات وسخر له الرياح والجن، وكان له قصة مع الهدهد حيث أخبره أن هناك مملكة باليمن يعبد أهلها الشمس من دون الله فبعث ????? إلى ملكة سبأ يطلب منها الإيمان ولكنها أرسلت له الهدايا فطلب من الجن أن يأتوا بعرشها فلما جاءت ووجدت عرشها آمنت بالله.

____________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

النبي سليمان عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وسؤالي هو*

*أقول وقد ناحت بقربي حمامة أيا جارتا لو تشعرين بحالي ؟*



*من هو القائل ؟*

----------


## تاج

هو الشاعر ابي فراس الحمداني ,,

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أجابتك صحيحة أختي تاج*

*وبإنتظار سؤالك  الجديد يالعزيزة ؟*

----------


## تاج

من هو قال هذه الابيات : 
وتوهموا أن يغرقوك بشتمهم   اتخاف من غرق وانت سفين 
ستظل تحسبك الكواكب كوكبا 
ويهز سمع الدهر رنين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قصيدة: الدكتور الشيخ أحمد الوائلي رحمة الله عليه
*
*والمقصود فيها الإمام علي عليه السلام*

----------


## تاج

اين سؤالك يا عيون ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*من المقصود بالشعر ومن هو الشاعر*


*سل عن ::: مقامات عرفن به * شدت عرى الدين في حل ومرتحل*

*بدرا واحدا وسل عنه هوازن * في أوطاس واسئل به في وقعة الجمل*

*واسئل به إذ أتى الأحزاب يقدمهم * عمرو وصفين سل إن كنت لم تسل*

*مآثر صافحت شهب النجوم علا * مشيدة قد سمت قدرا على زحل*

*وسنة شرعت سبل الهدى وندى * أقام للطالب الجدوى على السبل*

*كم من يد لك فينا يا :::::! * يفوق نائلها صوب الحيا الهطل؟*

*وكم كشفت عن الاسلام فادحة * أبدت لتفرس عن أنيابها العضل؟*

*وكم نصرت رسول الله منصلتا * كالسيف عري متناه من الخلل؟*

*ورب يوم كظل الرمح ما سكنت * نفس الشجاع به من شدة الوهل* 

*ومأزق الحرب ضنك لا مجال به * ومنهل الموت لا يغني على النهل* 
*____________*

----------


## القزويني

*سل عــــــن علي مقــامات عرفن به * شدت عــــــرى الدين في حل ومرتحل*____________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم* 
*من الشاعر*

*أيهــــــا المـرتقى سنام الفخار ! * أنــــــت مــــــولاي آيــــة الجبار*
*أغــــــديرا أريــــتنا ؟ أم محيطا * ليــــــس فــيه لساير من فرار ؟*
*أم رياضـــا تزهو بزهر نضير ؟ * أم ســماء تشع فيها الدراري ؟*
*أم جــــــنانا أشجــــارها مثقلات * بثمار مــــــن أطيــــب الأثمار ؟*
*أنت في الكون قد نشرت علوما * كن قبــــــل (الغــدير) تحت ستار*
*أنــــــت مهــــــدت للأنام سبــيلا * مهيــــــعا يستــــــنــيـــر بالأنوار*
*أنــــــت ألبستــــــنا ملابس عــز * ووقــــــار وســــــؤدد وافتــــخار*
*أنــــــت أودعــت في غديرك درا * حسنــــــه يــــزدري لئالي البحار*
*أنــــــت أحرى بأن تنادي بصوت * تســــــمع العـالمين في الأمصار*
* تــــــلك آثــــــارنا تــــــدل علينا * فانظــــــروا بعـــدنا إلى الآثار* 
*دم لــــــك الخــــــير بالغـدير مهنا * وسيجــــــزيك حــــــيدر الــكرار*


*___________تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

* الشيخ محمد رضا الخالصي الكاظمي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*محمد بن محمد بن نعمان بغدادى*

*ما هو لقب  المقصود *

----------


## القزويني

محمد بن محمد بن نعمان بغدادى 




منالمقصودبالنص التالي
وثَّقه علماء الرجال الشيعة ، وأيَّد وثاقته محقِّقو الرجال من أهل السنة ، كأحمد بن حنبل ، ويحيى بن معين ، وأبي حاتم ، والنسائي . أخذ الفقه والتفسير عن أئمَّة أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) ، فقد حضر عند الإمام زين العابدين ( عليه السلام ) . ومن بعده عند الإمام الباقر ( عليه السلام ) ، ثم عند الإمام الصادق ( عليه السلام ) ، فهو من كبار أصحابهم ، والثقات في رواياتهم . وروى أيضاً عن أبي حمزة الثمالي ، وزرارة بن أعين ، وسعيد بن المسيَّب .

____________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هو
أبان بن تغلب بن رباح البكري الجريري الكِندي الربعي الكوفي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وسؤالي هو

 وُلد عام 865 م ، و توفى عام 925 م درس الرياضيات و الطب و الفلسفة و الفلك و الكيمياء و المنطق و الأدب ، و ظل حُجة فى الأدب حتى القرن السابع عشر .
عمل رئيساً لأطباء بيمارستان الرى ، فرئيساً للبيمارستان العضوى ببغداد ، ألف كثيراً من الرسائل فى شتى الأمراض ، و أشهرها كتاب ( الجدرى و الحصبة ) و قد تُرجم إلى اللاتينية بالبندقية عام 1565 م .
* كما ألف كتباً طبية مطولة ، ترجم عدداً منها إلى اللاتينية و إستمرت إلى القرن السابع عشر المراجع الأولى فى علوم الطب ، و أعظم هذه الكتب ( الحاوى ) و هو أكبر موسوعة طبية عربية ، جمع فيه مقتطفات من مُصنفات الأطباء الإغريق و العرب .
( و قد ترجم ) الحاوى إلى اللاتينية بصقلية طبيب يهودى يُدعى فرج بن سالم ( 1279 )
 و هو أول من إبتكر خيوط الجراحة و صنع مراهم الزئبق ، و أجرى بحوثاً على حمص الزاج و الكحول ، و كتب مقالات كثيرة نشرها ( بول كراوس ) بعنوان ( رسائل 0000 الفلسفية ) و مقاله فى ما بعد الطبيعة ، و مقالة فى امارات الإقبال و الدولة .
و كتب أيضاً مقالات ( فى اللذة و العلم الإلهى و القدماء الخمسة )  آثر الحكمة على التجارب الفردية و آثر هذه التجارب على الإستدلالات المنطقية التى تقوم على التجربة .





من هو ؟

----------


## تاج

الجواب هو : 
هو ابو بكر محمد بن زكريا الرازي , المسمى بـ جالينوس العرب ,,

----------


## تاج

سؤالي هو :



ابن الشيخ حسون بن سعيد بن حمود الليثي اشتهرت هذه الأسرة في النجف بأسرة آل حرج، وحرج هو اسم الجد الأعلى لها وهو أول من نزح من الغراف بلدهم الأصلي وهبط في النجف الأشرف على أثر معركة بينه وبين بعض العشائر، ففر إلى النجف واتخذها موطناً ومسكناً وملاذاً 
 وهو عالم جليل ، خطيب متكلم ، شاعر مجيد أديب متضلع ، عرف بجودة البيان والإطلاع الواسع ، والأسلوب العلمي ، وعذوبة المنطق ، والتحدث حسب متطلبات الظرف ، ومقتضيات العصر بكل ما في هذه الألفاظ من معنى رفيع ودلالة جامعة . ولد في النجف الأشرف ، وواصل دراسته بجد واجتهاد ، في المدارس الرسمية ثم التحق بكلية الفقه ، وتخرج منها ، وانتقل إلى بغداد ، لمواصلة دراسته في معهد العلوم الإسلامية ، ونال منه شهادة الماجيستير . ثم سافر إلى القاهرة وحصل على شهادة الدكتوراه في العلوم الإسلامية ... وهو مع جميع هذه المراحل الدراسية الشاقة كان يصعد أعواد المنابر للتوجيه والإرشاد والدعوة . ويساهم في المؤتمرات والمهرجانات الأدبية ويشنف الأسماع بأدبه الجم ، وقريحته الوقادة ، وشاعريته الحية التي تهز النفوس وتطرب المشاعر ، أقام في السنين الأخيرة في الشام لدوافع سياسية ، وأستمر في التأليف والتصنيف والبحث .


فمن هو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابتك صحيحة أختي تاج


وجواب سؤالك هو
عميد المنبر الحسيني
الدكتور الشيخ أحمد الوائلي رحمة الله عليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وسؤالي هو

أحد المكتشفين والمخترعين العرب الذي قدم حوالي 176 اختراعاً رغم عمره القصير 41 عامًا، بالإضافة إلى العديد من النظريات الرياضية في مجال الهندسة الكهربائية .
حتى أطلقت عليه الصحف الأمريكية لقب خليفة أديسون أو "أديسون الشرق"، وكان العربي الوحيد الذي منحه معهد المهندسين الكهربائيين الأمريكيين لقب فتى العلم الكهربائي. 

ولد عام 1894 في النبطية بجنوب لبنان, وكان محبا للإطلاع مثقفا محبا للتعرف على القوى الطبيعية والحقائق الروحية والطبيعية.
وقد نال إعجاب معلميه وهو في السابعة من عمره إذ ظهرت عليه علامات النبوغ والذكاء وهو في هذا السن. وخصوصا في الطبيعيات والرياضيات.

إلا أنه في نهاية السنة الأولى له , أدرك عدم فائدة وصلاحية الكتب الدراسية وأنها لا تتناسب وطموحاته, فبدأ في دراسة اللغة الفرنسية للاطلاع على العلوم التي لم يكن يجدها في الكتب العربية .

ثم التحق  بالجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت، وأتقن اللغة الإنجليزية في مدة قصيرة، واستطاع حل مسائل رياضية وفيزيائية معقدة ببراعة وهو في السنة الجامعية الأولى، وشهد له أساتذته بقدراته، وتردد اسمه بين طلاب الجامعات اللبنانية، ووصفه الدكتور فؤاد صروف - أحد أساتذته - في مجلة المقتطف بأنه شيطان من شياطين الرياضيات. 

توجه إلى سوريا وعمل مدرساً للرياضيات بالإضافة إلى متابعته دراسة الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكا والرياضيات، كما وجه اهتمامًا للاطلاع على نظريات العلماء في مجال الذرة والنسبية، وكان من القلائل الذين استوعبوا هذه النظرية الشديدة التعقيد، وكتب حولها المقالات فشرح موضوع الزمان النسبي والمكان النسبي والأبعاد الزمانية والمكانية والكتلة والطاقة وقال عنه العالم إستون فيما بعد: كان الوحيد الذي تجرأ على مناقشة أراء أينشتاين الرياضية وانتقادها والتحدث عن النسبية كأينشتاين نفسه. ...


من هو؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*المخترع  اللبناني * 

*حسن كامل الصباح* 

*وقد استشهد  بطريقة  غامضة  للان لم تعرف اسبابها الحقيقية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابتك صحيحة أخي محمود سعد
ولكني لم أعلم أنه أستشهد بطريقة غامضة فرحمة الله عليه

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي* 

*من هو  هذا الشاعر*
*::::::::: الابن الثاني لعائلة تتكون من خمسة ابناء وثلاث بنات ، ولد عام 1941 في قرية البروة ( قرية فلسطينية مدمرة ، يقوم مكانها اليوم قرية احيهود ، تقع 12.5 كم شرق ساحل سهل عكا) ، وفي عام 1948 لجأ الى لبنان وهو في السابعة من عمره وبقي هناك عام واحد ، عاد بعدها متسللا الى فلسطين وبقي في قرية دير الاسد (شمال بلدة مجد كروم في الجليل) لفترة قصيرة استقر بعدها في قرية الجديدة (شمال غرب قريته الام -البروة-). 

تعليمه: 
اكمل تعليمه الابتدائي بعد عودته من لبنان في مدرسة دير الاسد متخفيا ، فقد كان تخشى ان يتعرض للنفي من جديد اذا كشف امر تسلله ، وعاش تلك الفترة محروما من الجنسية ، اما تعليمه الثانوي فتلقاه في قرية كفر ياسيف (2 كم شمالي الجديدة). 

حياته: 
انضم :::::::::::::::الى الحزب الشيوعي في اسرائيل ، وبعد انهائه تعليمه الثانوي ، كانت حياته عبارة عن كتابة للشعر والمقالات في الجرائد مثل "الاتحاد" والمجلات مثل "الجديد" التي اصبح فيما بعد مشرفا على تحريرها ، وكلاهما تابعتان للحزب الشيوعي ، كما اشترك في تحرير جريدة الفجر . 

لم يسلم من مضايقات الاحتلال ، حيث اعتقل اكثر من مرّة منذ العام 1961 بتهم تتعلق باقواله ونشاطاته السياسية ، حتى عام 1972 حيث نزح الى مصر وانتقل بعدها الى لبنان حيث عمل في مؤسسات النشر والدراسات التابعة لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ، وقد استقال ::::::::::::::: من اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الحتجاجا على اتفاق اوسلو. 

شغل منصب رئيس رابطة الكتاب والصحفيين الفلسطينيين وحرر في مجلة الكرمل ، واقام في باريس قبل عودته الى وطنه حيث انه دخل الى اسرائيل بتصريح لزيارة امه ، وفي فترة وجوده هناك قدم بعض اعضاء الكنيست الاسرائيلي العرب واليهود اقتراحا بالسماح له بالبقاء في وطنه ، وقد سمح له بذلك*

----------


## القزويني

الشاعر 
محمود درويش


السؤال
ولد ؟؟؟؟؟في منطقة الإيست لاند بلندن لمام 1930. شاعر وأديب معروف، صاحب مجلة (القيثارة). لـه العديد من المؤلفات المطبوعة.‏وهو ممثل مسرحي. والمعروف عن هذا الكاتب الكبير أنه صديق للعرب, وكثيراً ما دافع عن قضاياهم العادلة ومنها معارضة غزو العراق.حاز على جائزة نوبل للآداب لعام 2005 .


____________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذا  جواب  للعزيزة  ((عيون لاتنام ))* 

*في 30\3\1935  كان في طريق عودته الى منزله بعد أن دفع ثمن طائرة صغيرة خاصة  تدهورت سيارته ؟؟ في حادث غريب  ..وتوفي على اثرها  وقد دارت حول وفاته شكوك كثيرة* 

*رحمة الله عليه* 

*حسن كامل الصباح*

----------


## ابو طارق

هارولد بنتر HRROLD PINTER

السؤال 

من المقصود 
من مشاهير علماء جبل عامل في لبنان  ، وكان فقيهاً اصولياً  ، أديباً شاعراً  . 

في سنة 1252هـ انتقل إلى النجف الأشرف لطلب العلم والتفقه في الدين  ، وبعد أن أقام بها سنين عديدة وتتلمذ على علمائها وادبائها وتخرج عليهم  ، عاد سنة 1279هـ إلى لبنان  ، وتصدر بها للتدريس وافادة طلاب العلم  . 

توفي في قرية الطيبة  ، وقيل النبطية وهما من قرى جبل عامل سنة 1283هـ  ، وقيل سنة 1284هـ  ، وقيل سنة 1278هـ  ، وكانت ولادته في قرية الطيبة سنة 1221هـ  . 

له (ديوان شعر)  ، و(منظومة في الفقه)  ، ومن شعره في مدح الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) : 
يا سيد الشهداء يا من حبه***فرض وطاعته اطاعة جده  وابن الامام المرتضى علم الهدى***سر الاله مبين منهج حمده  وابن المطهرة البتول ومن عنت***غر الوجوه لنور باذخ مجده  وله أيضاً : 
علي مُواليه في النشأتين***له منزل ومقام علي  تصب المكارم من ذي وذي***عليه مباركة من علِ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو الشيخ إبراهيم بن صادق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فاكهة مرطبة و سهلة للأمعاء و مفيد . يحتوي 100 غرام من 0000 على : 
- 85% من وزنها ماء . 
- 12%سكر . 
- 40 وحدة من فيتامين ب 1 .
- 90 وحدة من فيتامين أ .
- 20 وحدة من فيتامين سي .
- 4 غرامات من الألياف .
- و الكثير من الأملاح المعدنية مثل البوتاسيوم و الكالسيوم و الفسفور و الحديد . 
و 0000 فوائد عديدة :
- مفيد في الأمراض الالتهابية الحادة .
- يحتوي على مادة البكتين - التي تساعد على التخلص من الحموضة و الغارات بالعدة .
- يهدئ السعال و يسهل إفراز البلغم .
- يحد من ارتفاع الكولسترول في الدم .
- مفيد للكبد و الكليتين و المثانة , إذا يسهل عملها .
- يساعد في استقرار سكر الدم .
- يعالج الإمساك و الإسهال .
- يساعد على تفتيت حصى المرارة .
- لوقاية تصلب الشرايين , ينصحوا الأطباء بأكل 000 في اليوم .


ماهي هذه الفاكهة ؟

----------


## القزويني

*تفاحة باليوم تبعد المرض عنك دوم*  



_______________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*جوابي   ليس اضافة  انما * 

*لزيادة المعرفة  عن التفاح*  

*"إذا تناولت التفاح قبل نومك .. فلن يجد الطبيب عمل له".*

*- فوائد التفاح:
**1- تغسل الأسنان وتقوى اللثة.
2- تقلل من معدلات* *الكوليسترول**فى جسم الإنسان.
3- تخلص جسم الإنسان من السموم، وثمرة التفاح لها خاصية فى مهاجمة الفيروسات.
4- التفاح يقى الإنسان من الإصابة* *بالإمساك** لأنه يساعد على الهضم.
5- تحتوى ثمرة التفاح الكبيرة على 30% من إجمالى**الألياف**، وهوالحد الأدنى من النسبة اليومية التى يحتاجها جسم الإنسان.* 
*صحتين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح وتشكرأخي القزويني و أخي محمود سعد على المعلومات الأضافية الرائعة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مرض يصيب الإنسان و الحيوان معاً و هو نتيجة لعدوى تُسببها طفيليات تُسمى Trypanosomes و هذه الطُفيليات أو الجراثيم تحملها الذُبابة المُسماه تسى تسى المُنتشرة فى عدة أجزاء من أواسط أفريقيا .
قد تلتقط ذبابة التسى تسى الطُفيليات عندما تعض رجلاً أو حيواناً مريضاً ، و تدخل هذه الطفيليات معدة الذبابة و تبدأ فى التكاثر ، و تمر بعد ذلك من خلال غُدد اللُعاب التى تزوّد فم الذبابة ، و هناك تتطور إلى أشكال تستطيع أن تصيب الإنسان و الحيوان بالعدوى .
و خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة التالية تبدأ المثقبيات ( و هى من الحيوانات الدنيا الطفيلية ) بالإنتشار فى الدم ، و فى هذا الوقت تظهر على الشخص المصاب الحُمى التى تأتى و تذهب و كثيراً ما تُصاب البشرة بالطفح ، و يُصبح الدماغ منتفخاً قليلاً ، و فى بعض أجزاء أفريقيا تتوقف العدوى عند هذا الحد و من الممكن أن يُشفى الإنسان المريض .



ماهو هذا المرض ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* انه  مرض  النوم* 
*كثير من اللبنانيين المهاجرين* 

*الى افريقيا يتعرضون لهذا المرض* 

*وهو مشهور في  افريقيا*

----------


## القزويني

الملاريا

----------


## القزويني

انك تعتمد عليه في كل امورك
راسي يتحرك اكثر من وسطي 
ووسطي يتحرك اكثر من الباقي مني ولي نقطه ثابتة مكانها على الدوام
ممكن نكون ثلاثة اخوه وممكن نكون اثنين

من نحن


__________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب أخي محمود سعد هو الصحيح هو مرض النوم

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا  متأسف لا اعرف الجواب* 

*حاولت* 
*فكرت*
*بحثت*
*عصرت نخاعي* 
*طلعت النتيجة* 

*ما بعرف*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم



لا تتجوزوا السؤال 
ولو اني اجبت خطا 
لا تتجوانك تعتمد عليه في كل امورك
راسي يتحرك اكثر من وسطي 
ووسطي يتحرك اكثر من الباقي مني ولي نقطه ثابتة مكانها على الدوام
ممكن نكون ثلاثة اخوه وممكن نكون اثنين 
من نحن 

__________تحياتي

----------


## تاج

اممممممم 
مدري يمكن تكون المروحة 
يمكن مو اكيد ,,

----------


## ابو طارق

*اكرر*

*انا متأسف لا اعرف الجواب* 

*حاولت* 
*فكرت*
*بحثت*
*عصرت نخاعي* 
*طلعت النتيجة* 

*ما بعرف*

----------


## القزويني

الاجاية 
هو عقرب او عقارب الساعة


_________تحياتي

----------


## القزويني

السؤال

هو أكبر مسطح مائي على وجه الأرض. ويشكل ثلث مساحة الكرة الأرضية،مساحته حوالي 165246 ألف كم² 

مننننننننننننننننننن يكون


___________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*اولا  شكرا  على  الاجابة عن السؤال السابق* 

*وانا  اقول  لنفسي * 

*قل لكل من يدعي بالعلم معرفتا ** علمت شيئا وغابت عنك اشياء* 

*الجواب * 

*المحيط الهادي*

************** * 

*سؤالي* 

*من هو مكتشف  الجاذبية*

----------


## القزويني

مكتشف الجاذبية
نيوتن


السؤال
من مكتشف الكهرباء

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اعتقد وليم رامساي جلبرت 

سؤالي 

من صاحب النظرية النسبية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هو

البرت إينشتاين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هي شهيدة الحب الالهي ؟

----------


## تاج

شهيدة الحب  الألهي هي رابعه بنت اسماعيل العدويه

----------


## تاج

ما الدولة التي يطلق عليها بلاد منتصف الليل ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هي النرويج

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وسؤالي هو

قارة تخلو من وجود الغزلان على أرضها فما هي هذه القارة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مدري بالضبط بس يمكن استراليا..الله يستر علينا ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابتك صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء
الله يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أى مستعمرة أُطلق عليها بعد إستقلالها إسم دولة ( غانا )* 
*هل هى ساحل الذهب أم ساحل العاج ؟*

----------


## حميد

السلام عليكم
الاجابه : 
ساحل الذهب 
مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابتك صحيحة أختي ليالي الافراح
يعطيج الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيهما أكبر ولاية أمريكية ألاسكا أم تكساس ؟*

----------


## حميد

*عفوا انا اخ ولست بإخت*
*واجابتي في سؤالك هذا هي:*
*ألاسكا*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عفو أخي ليالي الافراح الان سيطبع أسمك في بالي
وإجابتك
صحيحة 
أكبر ولاية الاسكا = تليها تكساس
لما لاتضع الان سؤاااالك

----------


## حميد

*السلام عليكم*
*عذرا لم اعرف بانني انا من يضع السؤال* 
*و سؤالي هو:* 
*كيف يتنفس الضفدع تحت الماء ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عن طريق جلده ( مو متأكده )
أو *لا يتنفس الضفدع البالغ تحت الماء لان له رئه,والدعاميص (صغار الضفادع) تتنفس تحت الماء لانها تحتوي على خياشيم* 
*أنتظر تصحيح السؤال منك*

----------


## حميد

*بارك الله فيك*
*إجابتك صحيحه*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وسؤالي هو
* مضيق يصل بين البحر الأحمر وخليج عدن ؟؟ ماهو ؟*

----------


## حميد

*الجواب : مضيق باب المندب << لست متأكدا*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جوابك صحيح ويعطيك الف عافية أخي ليالي الافراح
 ويلا في انتظار سؤالك

----------


## حميد

*سؤالي هو:*
*ماهو الشيء الذي لا تحب ان تلبسه وإذا لبسته لا تراه ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الكفن

----------


## حميد

*اجابتك صحيحه ماشاء الله عليكِ* 
*بإنتظار سؤالك*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تسلم أخي ليالي الأفراح ويعطيك العافية

سؤالي 
اين يوجد أكبر حقل بترولي بحري في العالم؟

----------


## حميد

*في السعوديه هداهم كلهم يسحبو منها بترول امريكا واعوانها*  
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابتك صحيحة أخي ليالي الافراح = أكبر حقل بترولي بحري يوجد في السعودية وهو حقل السفانية

وجواب سؤالك اخي محمود هو الفيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يسمى البحر الميت بأسم أخر فما هو ؟

----------


## القزويني

يسمى البحر الميت بأسم أخر هو
ديار ثمود 


_______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المعلومة اللي عندي أخي القزويني تقول* 
*يسمى البحر الميت أيضا بأسم بحر لوط  لأن قوم لوط سكنوا في هذه المنطقة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسماء البحر الميت: ورد في التراث تسميات كثيرة لهذا البحر منها: 1- بحيرة سدوم: نسبة الى المدينة التي خسف الله بها وبأهلها الارض، وهي المدينة التي شهدت هلاك قوم لوط وامرأته. 2- بحيرة لوط: نسبة الى قوم لوط الذين خسف الله بهم الارض نتيجة للموبقات التي كانوا يقترفونها. 3- البحيرة المنتنة: لانها غالبا ما ينبعث منها بخار وروائح خبيثة من جراء التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث من تفاعل الكبريت مع المعادن الاخرى. 4- بحيرة الملح: لتأججها باملاح الكبريت والكالسيوم وغيرها من المعادن الذائبة. 5- البحر الشرقي: وذلك لانها تقابل البحر الابيض المتوسط، الذي يقع الى الغرب منها تماما.*
* 6- بحيرة الزفت: لانه بتحليل مياه البحر الميت في الاردن وفلسطين، وجدت نسب عالية من القار والقطران والزفت. 7- البحر الميت: وهو الاسم الشائع،*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حليب الام هو أفضل غذاء للطفل و ليس له منافس بفوائده الغذائية ..
و لكن هناك فاكهة تتميز بأن فيها نفس عناصر حليب الأم .. فما هى ؟*
*أختر الاجابة الصحيحة             

أ - أقرب الفواكه لحليب الام بالنسبة لفوائده الغذائية هو التفاح المسلوق و حتى يسهل هضمه يُعطى للأطفال بعد تقشيره .
ب - الأفوكادو و هى فاكهة إستوائية و هى أيضاً سهلة الهضم .
ج - الموز ... و لكن يجب أن يكون ناضجاً جداً أى أن يكون قد تحول إلى اللون البنى .
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

.. ممكن يكون الموز اذا كان ناضجا وتحول الى اللون البني ..لان التفاح المسلوق وهوعلى النار ممكن تروح بعض فوائدة يعني حالة التبخر ..والافوكادو ماسمعت فيه ياكلوه للاطفال يعني الاهل يهتموا يطعموا اولادهم منه..والله  اعلم ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة غلط أختي شذى الزهراء* 
*حاولي مره ثانية ويعطيج الف عافية ياااارب*

----------


## القزويني

*

قد ترى هذا الشيء يباع في الأسواق الكبرى لكنك لا تعرف ما هو وما اسمه وما فائدته؟ انه فاكهة «الافوكادو» من مجموعة الاشجار مستديمة الخضرة ولكنها محدودة الانتشار، وهي ثمار موطنها المكسيك حيث تعتبر أحد الفواكه الاساسية فيها. لقد قرأت سابقا بأن فاكهة (الافوكادو) هي النبتة التي تشبه لحد كبير حليب الأم الطبيعي لاحتوائها على نفس العناصر الغذائية التي يحويها حليب الأم..لذلك أحببت أن أبحث وأنقل لكم معلومات عن هذه النبتة.. على فكرة طعم هذه الفاكهة مقرف جدا عند أكلها كما هي لكن عندما تُعصر ويضاف لها السكر والعسل تصبح لذيذة جداا أنصحكم بتجريبها كعصير:19)

أترككم مع فوائد الافوكادو:::

**من أهم العناصر التي تتوفر في الافوكادو مركب بيتا سيتوسترول والذي يلعب دوراً مهماً في خفض مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم.

يمتاز «الافوكادو» باحتوائها على مادة تعرف ب «القلوتاثيون» حيث يحتوي على ثلاثة اضعاف الموجود في أي فاكهة اخرى. وهذا المركب القلوتاثيون تعتبر مضاداً للاكسدة بمعنى انه يحمي الوحدة الاساسية لبناء الخلية وهي (DNA) من الجذور الحرة (Free Radicals) والتي تتيح في الجسم من عدة عوامل كثيرة داخلية وخارجية لذلك فإن زيادة انتاج هذه الجذور في الدم تؤثر على صحة وسلامة الإنسان حيث ان زيادة تركيزها في الدم يؤدي إلى حدوث هرم في الخلايا مما يؤدي إلى حدوث الشيخوخة المبكرة، كما ان هذه المادة الموجودة في الافوكادو تعمل على حمي الاعضاء والانسجة من مضاد ومداهمة الجذور الحرة حيث تحمي القلب والأوعية الدموية مما يجعل هذه الأوعية خالية من أي مشاكل أو ترسبات والتي تنتج من ارتباط واتحاد وتفاعل هذه الجذور بالاعضاء مثل القلب والشرايين المغذية له، كما ان هذه المادة التي توجد في الافوكادو تساهم في الحد من حدوث السرطان الناتج من عملية تصنيع البروتين والذي يبدأ بالامور الناتجة من (DNA) والذي عند انقسامه بطريقة غير طبيعية فانه يؤدي إلى حدوث خلايا سرطانية. 

يلاحظ ان هناك نوعاً من أنواع فقر الدم والذي ينتج عند نقص عنصر أو فيتامين الفوليت والذي يلاحظ نقصه عند الحمل حيث ينقص تركيزه في دم الحامل مع زيادة وزن الجنين وقلة تناول الاغذية العالية لهذا العنصر لذلك يجب على الأم الحامل تناول بعض الاغذية المحتوية على مصدر جيد «للفوليت» ومنها الافوكادو وبذلك تحمي الأم الجنين - باذن الله - من مشاكل صحية، كما ان الفوليت يساهم بشكل جيد في الحد من مشاكل القلب وأمراضه المختلفة. اذا تُعد الافوكادو مصدرا ممتازا لحمض الفوليك وفيتامين ب الذي قد يحد من خطر العيوب الخلقية عند الولادة ويلعب دورا في الوقاية من مرض انسداد الشريان التاجي للقلب وتساعد المركبات الكيمائية النباتية التي تحتوي عليها الفاكهة على مقاومة الأمراض المزمنة وخفض الكولسترول في الدم والوقاية من امراض العيون.


تعتبر ثمار الافوكادو مصدراً جيداً للألياف الغذائية وخاصة الذائبة في الماء والتي ترتبط بحمية الإنسان من ارتفاع الكوليسترول في الدم لأن هذه الألياف الغذائية بنوعيها الذائية وغير الذائية تساهم في طرد كمية كبيرة من املاح الصفراء خارج الجسم مما يجعل الكبد يستخدم كمية كبيرة من الكوليسترول في تصنيع العصارة الصفراوية مما يقلل من تركيز الكوليسترول في الدم، وهذا العمل يشبه ما تقوم به بعض الادوية التي ترتبط مع العصارة الصفراوية مما يقلل تركيز الكوليسترول في الدم. 

يحتوي الافوكادو على نسبة جيدة من الأحماض الدهنية غير المشبعة وخاصة الحمض الدهني آحادي عدم التشبع، كما في «زيت الزيتون» وهذا النوع من الاحماض الدهنية يساهم في الحد من تصنيع الكوليسترول وبالتالي يحد من ارتفاعه في الدم، كما ان للافوكادو دوراً جيداً في تغذية المرضى المصابين بالداء السكري من النوع الثاني (سكر الكبار) حيث وجد ان استبادل الكربوهيدات بزيت الافوكادو ادى إلى ضبط تركيز السكر مع خفض معدل وتركيز الدهون الثلاثية والتي في الغالب تكون احد اسباب مشاكل القلب عند المصابين بالداء السكري. 

مما سبق تتضح اهمية فاكهة الافوكادو في الصحة وذلك لاحتوائها على العديد من العناصر الغذائية الجيدة والاساسية في حماية القلب وخفض الكوليسترول والتحكم في الوزن والسكر.

**________تحياتي
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 

*التفاح * 

*لانه يحتوي  على كثير من المواد الغذائية والفيتامينات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا أخي محمود سعد على المحاولة*
*وإجابة أخي القزويني هي الصحيحة*
*فاكهة الأفوكادو الاستوائية*
*شكرا على المعلومات الاضافية ويعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي المدينة التي تقع في قارتين اثنتين في نفس الوقت ؟ وما هُما هاتان القارتان ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

*اسطنبول*
*يقع الجزء الشرقي من المدينة على قارة آسيا*
*والجزء الغربي على قارة اوروبا*


*__________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخي القزويني* 
*ننتظر ان تضع سؤالك*

----------


## القزويني

*من هو عبدالله سامبي*

*------------تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

* الداعية الإسلامي المعتدل احمد عبد الله سامبي، الذي يلقبه أنصاره ومعارضوه ب((آية الله)) رئيسا لجزر القمر، 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما  نوع القرابة  بين  * 

*المهماتا  غاندي* 

*وانديرا  غاندي*

----------


## القزويني

المهماتا غاندي
والد
*وانديرا غاندي* 

السؤال
من هو

*سيف بن ذي يزن* 
*________تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

* اني  اسف  ابني الجواب  غلط * 

*ارجوا ان تبحث  اكثر* 

*وسارد  على سؤالك  لاحقا*

----------


## القزويني

إنديرا غاندي.. المرأة الهندية الحديدية 
عاشت إنديرا غاندي أول رئيسة وزراء 
للهند الحياة السياسية بكل تقلباتها، فكانت على رأس السلطة تحكم واحدة من أكبر دول العالم تارة، وحبيسة جدران السجون والمعتقلات بعد هزيمة حزبها وانتقام قادة المعارضة منها تارة أخرى. وظلت وفية لمبدأ القضاء على الامتيازات الخاصة وإعلاء قيمة الانتماء للدولة فوق الانتماء الطائفي إلى أن سقطت صريعة رصاصات غادرة من بعض السيخ المتعصبين داخل حرسها الشخصي انتقاما لاقتحام الجيش معبدا مقدسا لهم لتلقى المصير نفسه الذي لقيه ألمهاتما غاندي من قبل.
*الميلاد والنشأة* 
ولدت إنديرا بريادار شيني نهرو في 19 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 1917 بمدينة الله آباد في عائلة لها باع طويل بالعمل السياسي حيث كان جدها ووالدها من رموز العمل الوطني ومثّلا مع ألمهاتما غاندي ثالوثا أسماه الهنود "الثالوث المقدس" كان له فضل كبير في مساعي الهند للحصول على استقلالها من بريطانيا. وشغل والدها جواهر لال نهرو منصب أول رئيس وزراء للهند عقب استقلالها عام 1947.
*الدراسة والزواج*
درست إنديرا في معهد "سانتينيكيتان" الذي أسسه الشاعر الهندي الكبير طاغور وأكملت دراستها في العلوم السياسية بسويسرا ثم في كلية سومر وجامعة إكسفورد ببريطانيا، وهناك تزوجت عام 1942 فيروز غاندي أحد ناشطي الحركة الوطنية الهندية ورزقت منه بولدين هما سنجاي وراجيف.  

__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*سيف بن ذي يزن ملك يمني حميري عاش في الفترة بين 516 – 574، اشتهر بطرد* *الأحباش** من* *اليمن**، و تولى الملك فيها. نسبه الكلبي فقال: سيف بن ذي يزن بن عافر بن أسلم بن زيد، من أذواء* *حمير**.
*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
هلا 
بالعزيز محمود سعد
الاجابة صحيحة وجهودك مليحة
اين السؤال


________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أية دولة يفوق عدد الأغنام عدد السكان ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

يبلغ عدد الاغنام الموجوده في نيوزيلندا نحو 70 مليون في حين ان عدد السكان لا يتجاوز 4 ملايين . 
السؤال


الإمبراطور الصـيـني الذي قام ببناء سور الصين العظيم هو : 0000 00
_______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإمبراطور الصـيـني الذي قام ببناء سور الصين العظيم هو : هـوانج تي
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أعمق بئر بترول يبلغ أكثر من ميلين* 
* أين يوجد ؟*

----------


## القزويني

اعمق بئر بترول يوجد في امريكا 
ويبلغ عمقه اكثر من ميلين تحت الارض
السؤال
ما هو اكبر بناء على وجه الارض


__________تحياتي

----------


## ابو طارق

نرجوا  تحديد  السؤال 


يوجد عدة اجوبة  

ممكن  سور الصين  

ممكن الاهرامات 

ممكن  مبنى    تايبه   101


مع الشكر لك   ابني

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
الاب الفاضل
محمود سعد
السؤال واضح واكثر من هيك اكون 
 قد سالت واجبت

_________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نريد معرفة الأجابة الصحيحة*

----------


## القزويني

الاجابة هي
سور الصين العظيم

في اي بلد يوجد اعلى مبنى في العالم

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*اخي القزويني*
*في* 
*اندونيسيا*
*من اصابه العمى بسبب الجدري؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هو أبو العلاء المعري
فقد بصره بسبب الجدري عندما كان في الرابعة من عمره وكان لا يرى عالم الأنوارولا الألوان كلها عدا اللون الأحمر
وكان لهذا السبب وأسباب أخرى وصف بالتشاؤوم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أسمه همام بن غالب بن صعصعة ( شاعر عاصر الأمويين ) فمن هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 

*رحمة الله عليك  يا منصف  اماماك (زين العابدين ) عليه السلام*

*انه الفرزدق* 
*القائل  قصيدته المشهورة* 
*
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

**************************
*ترتيب إ صلاح المنطق*

*من هو مؤلف  هذا الكتاب*

----------


## شمس الليالي

مؤلفه :أبو يوسف يعقوب بن السكيت ..
توفي سنة 244 هـ

عالم باللغة و الشعر , و كان مؤدباً رواية ثقة 
من القائل 
الخيل والليل والبيداء تعرفني  
       والصبح والرمح والقرطاس والقلم 
يالله نشوف اجاباتكم

----------


## القزويني

الشاعر الاسطوره العربيه : ابوالطيب المتنبي القصيده الشهيره 

اغزر نهرعلى الكرة الارضية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الامازون.

----------


## شمس الليالي

وين سؤالش  ياشذى الزهراء 
أخوي 
القزويني 
جوابك صح

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو الإسم الحقيقي للرئيس الجزائري السابق
((هواري بو مدين)) ؟*

----------


## القزويني

ابراهيم بوخروبة والمعروف باسم *هواري* بومدين

----------


## نور الهدى

اين السؤال يا القزويني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي ارض الكنانه ؟*

----------


## القزويني

المعروف ان مصر هي ارض الكنانه.

----------


## القزويني

مدينة ابادان
اين تقع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*توجد في*
*مدينه آبادان جنوبي ايران ( مدينة صناعية ) وهذا هو الجواب الأصح لشهرتها* 
*أيضا*
*(آبادان أو عبادان)*
*مدينة آبادان من مدن محافظة خوزستان طوالها 17 و 48 درجة وعرضها 20 و 30 درجه وارتفاعها من مستوى البحر مترين.
مناخ مدينة آبدان حار و رطب والحد الاعلى لدرجة الحرارة في الصيف يصل الى 51 درجة.
هذه المدينة تحوها من الجهات الثلاثة الانهار ومن جنوب الخليج الفارسي نهر كارون الذي منشاوها يكون سلسله جبال البختياري وحين وصلها الى آبادان تنشعب قسمين قسم من هذه المياه باسم بهمنشير يمر من شرق آبادان يصب في الخليج الفارسي والقسم الاخر يمر من آبادان وفي الجنوب الغربي لمدينة خرمشهر يصب في نهر اروند رود.
اروند رود تتوفر مياهها من الحاق نهري دجلة وفرات. هذا النهر يعتبر حوالي مدينة خرمشهر الحد المشترك بين ايران والعراق.
من محاصيلها الزراعية: تختص هذه المدينة بالرطب والصناعة اليدوية مثل صناعة السجاد والبسط والحايكة وسنج العبادة. 
معمل تكرير البترول في آبادن من اهم المراكز الصناعية في العالم وانتاجاتها تصل الى 100 عدد من جملة نفط المصباح، نفط الاسود. نفط الغاز، نفط الابيض وتصدر آبادان اضافة الى النفط نستطيع ان نذكر الرطب. السمك وبعض الصناعة اليدوية مثل الحصير والعباءة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي مواد عضويه معروفه بشكلها المميز وهي اعقد في تركيبها من الكربوهيدرات* 
*فما هي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* الدهون* 
****************
*ما هي  جنسية    معروف  الرصافي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عراقي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ليس مكانا أو منطقة أو إقليما محدداً فهو خط وهمي غير قابل للاكتشاف أصلا . 
فما هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من المعروف  انه * 

*((خط  الاستواء ))*

**********************

*ماهي  قوة  ضغط الدم  عند  الزرافة*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم

ابادان مدينة نيجيرية وعبدان ميناء أيراني .
العفو فقط لتكون المعلومة في متناول الجميع 

 

خلق الله قلب الزرافة قوياً بما يكفي لضخ الدم تحت ضغط 320 ملم زئبقي. 



السؤال
ما معنى كلمة
*زَرافَةٌ*

 --------تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عذرا أخي القزويني عبادان باللغة العربية*
*وابادان بالفارسية*
_عبدان (فارسي: آبادان)1،291،690 نسمة)_ 
_مدينة احوازيه تقع في مقاطعة_ _خوزستان__ جنوب غرب إيران على جزيرة عبدان في نهر_ _شط العرب__. عرفت المدينة في_ _العصر العباسي__ على انها_ _ميناء__ رئيسي .و تعتبر المدينة مركزا عالميا لتكرير_ _النفط__ وهي متصلة مع آبار النفط الإيرانية بواسطة أنابيب.كما ان عبادان و الأراضي المحيطة فيها موطن(مضارب) قبيلة_ _كعب__ العربية.و التي ينتمي لها_ _الشيخ خزعل__ الذي كان حاكم الأهواز قبل احتلال_ _إيران__ لها. كما تضم المدينة العديد من المنشأت البترولية.تضم المدينة مطارا دوليا._

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*زَرافَةٌ - ج: ـات. [ز ر ف]. "جاءوا زَرافاتٍ وَوُحْداناً": جَماعاتٍ، أَي الْجَماعَة مِنَ النَّاسِ.*
*ما معنى كلمة الوقت؟؟؟*

----------


## القزويني

مقدار من الزَّمن قُدِّر لأمرٍ م
ا* قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إلاَّ هُوَ* 
ج أَوْقَات.

----------


## القزويني

*الوَقْتُ* : مصـ.-: مقدار من الزَّمن قُدِّر لأمرٍ ما
* قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إلاَّ هُوَ* 
ج أَوْقَات.

السؤال
اكبر بحيرة في العلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحيرة بايكال, أكبر خزان للمياه العذبة في العالم*
*أكبر بحيرة في العالم هي بحر قزوين بين ايران والاتحاد السوفياتي السابق. رغم انها تدعى بحراً غير أنه لا يتصل بأي من المحيطات. بل هي بحيرة كبيرة جداً.*
*أما أكبر بحيرة مياه عذبة فهي بحيرة سوبريور بين الولايات المتحدة وكندا* 
*اكبر بحيره نهرية في العالم هي بحيرة فيكتوريا*
*بحيرة فيكتوريا هي ثاني أكبر بحيرة* *للماء العذب** في العالم من حيث المساحة والأكبر في أفريقيا كما أنها أكبر بحيرة استوائية في العالم.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هي أقدم دولة تنتج البخور و اللبان في العالم ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_ الصومال هي أقدم دولة تنتج البخور و اللبان في العالم ؟_

----------


## القزويني

ما هو 
العلجوم

مع الشكر للاخت عيون لا تنام للمعلومات القيمة التي اجادة بها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_لا شكر على واجب أخي القزويني_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العلجوم طائر أبيض كبير يعيش بالقرب من الماء*
*وبحثت ووجدت أيضا أن العلجوم = هو حيوان برمائي وهوضفدع الطين وهو الاصح من بين البحوث التي أجريتها*
*ووجدت أيضا أن  العلجوم هومخلوق صغير قذر يتواجد ويصاحب براز الكلاب في الظهور..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*-ما هي أكبر مدينة في أوروبا ؟*

----------


## القزويني

لندن

السؤال
كم عدد الفقرات في العمود الفقري لدى الانسان

----------


## ابو طارق

*عدد فقرات العمود الفقري للإنسان 24 فقرة*

******************

عدد الفقرات العظمية في العمود الفقري للإنسان 34 فقرة. 

***************************
*اين يتم انتاج كريات الدم الحمراء في جسم الانسان*

----------


## القزويني

توجد 33 فقرة في العمود الفقري للإنسان (7 رقبية، 12 صدرية، 5 قطنية، 5 عجزية، 
عصبية 4)
كريات الدم الحمراء: وهي خلايا الدم ذات اللون الأحمر، التي يتم إنتاجها في نخاع العظم، ولون هذه الخلايا الأحمر يعود إلى بروتين الهيموجلوبين الموجود فيها، وهي مسؤولة عن نقل الأوكسجين إلى جميع أنسجة الجسم، وعمر كريات الدم الحمراء لا يتعدى مئة وعشرين يوماً، يتم التخلص فيما بعد منها عن طريق الطحال.

السؤال
مه هي مهمة الكريات البيضاء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ا* - الوظيفة الأساسية لها هي الدفاع ضد غزو الميكروبات فالنيتروفيل مثلاً بواسطة حركتها الأميبية تغادر الجهاز الدوري في أي مكان لملاقاة الميكروب حيث تلتهمه وتحلله وأثناء حرب الخلايا البيضاء مع الميكروبات يموت بعضها وهذا يكوّن الخلايا الصديدية 
. ب - تفرز خلايا الأزينوفيل مادة الهستامين التي تؤثر على الأوعية الدموية فتسبب اتساعها كما تزيد في حالات الحساسية بالجسم 
ج - تفرز البيزوفيل مادة الهيبارين التي تمنع تجلط الدم 
د - تفرز الخلايا الليفاوية الأجسام المضادة التي إما أن تعادل سموم الميكروبات أو تعمل على ترسيب الميكروبات . 
هـ - وظيفة المونوسايت : فهي مثل النيتروفيل هي التهام البكتريا ولكنها لكبر حجمها فهى تقدر أيضًا على التهام البروتوزوا المختلفة كالأميبيا وغيرها وكذلك تساعد على التئام الأنسجة الصفائح الدموية وهى أجسام صغيرة جدًّا بيضاوية وليس لها نواة ويبلغ عددها حوالي 250.000 إلى 500.000 مم مكعب من الدم ،وتتكون في نخاع العظام الأحمر وفترة حياتها حوالي خمسة أيام يأخذها بعد ذلك الطحال لتفتيتها وتحليلها . وظائف الصفائح الدموية: ووظيفة هذه الصفائح أنها تسبب تجلط الدم عند حدوث إصابة فبذلك تساعد على إيقاف النزيف وعلى التئام الجروح. 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هي جنسية مَن ألقى بالقنبلة الذرية على هيروشيما وقتل ثمانون ألف ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امريكا هي التي اطلقت القنبلة الذرية على هيروشيما كانت سنة 1945م على مااعتقد .س/ من اخترع أول قـلم حبـر عـمـلـي ؟

----------


## القزويني

قلم الحبر اختراع عربي :

إذا كان الكثيرون يعتقدون أن قلم الحبر السائل هو من اختراع الأمريكي (( لويس ووترمان )) فهم مخطئون لأن قلم الحبر عرفه العرب قبل " ووترمان " كما جاء في إحدى المخطوطات . 

فقد سعى العرب إلى تطوير القلم ، بحيث يكون أداة متكاملة دون الحاجة إلى الدواة التي تمده بالمداد والتي يصعب حملها والتنقل بها ، وقد حدث هذا التطوير في بداية القرن الرابع الهجري ( العاشر الميلادي ) على يد الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمي ، فكان صاحب الفضل في اختراع قلم الحبر . 

وتذكر الرواية التاريخية التي وردت في كتاب " المجالس والمسامرات " التي ذكرها صاحب كتاب " تقدم العرب في العلوم والصناعات وأستاذيتهم لأوروبا " ، أن المعز قال في حضرة القاضي النعمان بن محمد : " نريد أن نعمل قلماً يكتب به بلا استمداد من دواة ، يكون مداده من داخله ، فمتى شاء الإنسان كتب به فأمده ، وكتب بذلك ما شاء ، ومتى شاء تركه فارتفع المداد وكان القلم ناشفاً منه جعله الكاتب في كمه أو حيث شاء فلا يؤثر فيها ، ولا يرشح شيء من المداد ، ولا يكون ذلك إلا عندما يبتغي منه ويراد الكتابة به ، فيكون آلة عجيبة لم نعلم أن أحداً سبقنا إليها ، ودليلاً على حكمة بالغة لمن تأملها وعرف وجه المعنى فيها " ، فقلت : يكون هذا يا مولانا عليك سلام الله ؟ قال : يكون إن شاء الله ، فما مرّ بعد ذلك إلا أيام قليلة حتى جاء الصانع الذي وصف له الصنعة به معمولاً من ذهب ، وأودعه المداد على مقدار الحاجة ، فأمر بإصلاح شيء منه ، فأصلحه وجاء به ، فإذا أخذه الكاتب وكتب به كتب أحسن كتاب ما شاء أن يكتب به ، ثم إذا رفعه عن الكتاب أمسك المداد . فرأيت صنعة عجيبة لم أكن أظن أن أرى مثلها ، فكانت هذه الصنعة العجيبة قلم الحبر الذي يقلب في اليد ويميل إلى كل ناحية فلا يبدو منه شيء من المداد " .

وهكذا نرى أن المعز لدين الله قد وضع وصفاً دقيقاً لأقلام الحبر التي نستعملها اليوم ، وأمر بصنعها على النحو الذي رسمه حتى صار قلماً صالحاً للكتابة . ونفهم من كلام المعز والنعمان أن هذا النوع من الأقلام لم يكن معروفاً قبل عصر المعز " المصدر تقدم العرب في العلوم والصناعات .. ، ص 214 "

ووتر مان وقلم الحبر الحديث : 
إذا كان المعز لا يعرفه الكثيرون كمخترع حقيق لقلم الحبر ، فإن هناك رجلاً آخر يكاد الجميع يعرفونه غنه المخترع الأول لقلم الحبر ، " لويس أديسون ووترمان " . وقصته مع قلم الحبر تستحق الذكر . 
كان ووتر مان يعمل بائعاً لعقود التأمين ، وفي سنة 1884م كان يحمل في سلسلة ساعته ، مثل أي بائع أنيق في زمانه ، ريشة هشة لها سن من الصلب يغمس في المداد ، ومعه محبرة سهلة الحمل ذات سدادة من الفلِّين . وكان بعض هذه الريش التي تكتب بالغمس في المداد أقلاماً ذات نبع مدادي داخلي ، يعمل بالقطارة أو بالمكبس ، وكانت عبارة عن أدوات غير محكمة الصنع ، أنشئت في داخلها مستودعات للحبر . وكانت هذه الأقلام قد ظهرت حينذاك في السوق ، واشترى ووترمان واحداً منها لنفسه . 
وحدث في تلك الاثناء ـ حين كان أحد عملائه يتأهب للتوقيع على طلب تأمين ذي قيمة كبيرة ـ أن التمس ووترمان قلم الحبر ، فإذا بالطوفان يقع ؛ فقد أغرق القلم الوثيقة بالمداد ، وإذا بالعميل يغضب ويعهد بالصفقة إلى وكيل منافس لووترمان ؛ فأصابه هذا الحادث بجرح ليغ في جيبه وروحه ؛ فترك التأمين على الحياة واستخدم مواهبه الطبيعية الميكانيكية في اختراع قلم حبر عملي مريح ، وكان من اليسير إيجاد مستودع للمداد داخل القلم . ولكن القلم الذي يستطيع توزيع المداد في انسياب مستمر ، أو عن طريق منفذ ضابط لسيل الحبر يحركه الكاتب ويوقفه حسب حاجته لم يكن قد ابتكر بعد . ولكن يضمن ووترمان فيضاً منتظماً من الحبر ، قرر أن يستخدم الخاصية الشعرية ، وهي خاصية السوائل الطبيعية في الانسياب إلى أعلى في الأنابيب الضيقة ضد الجاذبية الأرضية . و قد صنع " ووترمان " شقا للقلم بسمك الشعرة ليكون مجرى الجاذبية الشعرية ، لسحب الحبر إلى طرف القلم ، وعمل مجرى آخر يسمح للهواء بدخول مستودع الحبر ليملاً المكان الذي فرغ باستهلاك المداد حتى يبقى ضغط الهواء في الداخل متوازناً مع ضغطه في الخارج ؛ وبذلك لا يرشح القلم . 

وقد لقي قلم " ووترمان " نجاحاً كبيراً بعدما سجل سنة 1884م وما تزال نظرية ضبط المداد بالخاصية الشعرية تستخدم في كل اقلام الحبر حتى يومنا هذا " المصدر قلم الحبر الذي لا يخلو منه مكان ، المختار من رايدرز دايجست " 


القلم الجاف .. المنافس : 

بعد أربع سنوات فقط من اختراع " لويس ووترمان " لقلمه تقدم شخص أمريكي يدعى " جون لاود " سنة 1888م لتسجيل قلم حبر ذي سن كروي ، ولكن حاسديه وقفوا له بالمرصاد ، حتى كانت سنة 1945م ، حين ارتفع إلى أوج الشهرة قلم الحبر الجاف ذي السن الكروي بنمطه الجديد . وبعد عامين انقلبت الأمور رأساً على عقب ؛ حين انخفض ثمن هذا النوع من الأقلام من خمسة عشر دولاراً إلى خمسة عشر سنتاً . وظلت المدارس تفرض على التلاميد استخدام أقلام الحبر السائل . وكانت البنوك من أهم المؤسسات التي تعترف بقلم الحبر السائل دون أن تعترف بقلم الحبر الجاف " المصدر قلم الحبر الذي لا يخلو منه مكان ، المختار من رايدرز دايجست " 



السؤال
اين يوجد اكبر تجمع للبراكين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أندونيسيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو أطول نهر في آسيا ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

على مااعتقد نهر الفرات

----------


## القزويني

نهر يانغتزي،
 وهو أطول نهر في آسيا ويمتد على مسافة طولها 
300 6 كيلومتر،

----------


## القزويني

_ما أكبر خليج في العالم ؟_

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*خليج المكسيك*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*ما هو الاسم الحقيقي للمتنبي ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة الموجودة عندي هي أطول نهر في آسيا هو نهر يانج تسه كيانج و طوله 5470 كمً.*
*أو  اليانجستي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المتنبي هو احمد بن الحسين الجعفي الكندي الكوفي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو اللقب الذي اشتهر به ثابت بن جابر وهو أحد الشعراء الصعاليك ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* تَأبَط شَراً*

*****************************

*من هو الذي  اسس الصليب الاحمر*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 
*فريديريك فيرييير*

*هو من اسس ووضع قوانين الصليب الاحمر*
*خلال الحرب العالمية الاولى..*



*ماهي محفظة بومان؟ومافائدتها؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

*العزيز  الغالي  ((بحر الشوق ))* 
*اسعدتني عودتك  بعد غياب  اتمنى ان يكون الاخير* 

*بما اني  تواجدت اليوم في هذه المشاركة  ساترك الجواب * 

*للطلاب  الشاطرين* 

*اهلا بك  يا عزيزي  ونورت  المنتدى* 

*بكل مودة واحترام * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

عمليات الإخراج والتخلص من الفضلات 
عرف الإخراج؟
هو تخلص الجسم من المواد الضارة والزائدة عن الحاجة. 
اذكر بعض المواد الإخراجية؟
1- ثاني أكسيد الكربون. 2- المواد النيتروجينية. 
ما سبب تكون المواد الضارة؟
بسبب التمثيل الغذائي(الأيض). 
ماذا نقصد بالتمثيل الغذائي(الأيض)؟
هو سلسلة من التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث للغذاء داخل الخلية من هدم وبناء. 
ما هي فوائد الإخراج؟
1- ثبوت درجة الحرارة. 2- ثبوت المحتوى المائي في الجسم.
3- تخليص الجسم من المواد الضارة. 
علل/ عدم وجود جهاز إخراجي في النبات.
لقلة المواد الإخراجية. 
علل/ المواد الإخراجية قليلة في النبات.
لأن العمليات الأيضية بطيئة ولأن النبات يعتمد في غذائه على السكريات البسيطة وليس على البروتينات. 
اذكر بعض طرق الإخراج في النبات؟
1- تساقط الأوراق.
2- عملية النتح وهو خروج الماء من النبات على هيئة بخار.
3- الثغور الموجودة في الجذور والسيقان والأوراق.
4- باستخدام ثاني أكسيد الكربون في عملية البناء الضوئي وتحويله إلى غذاء.
5- عملية الترسيب وهو تحويل المواد الضارة إلى مواد غير ضارة بإفراز الإنزيمات.
6- الإفراز كما في شجر المطاط.
7- تخزين المواد الضارة في لحاء الأشجار والخشب.
8- دورة الحياة.
9- تخزين المواد الضارة في الفجوات العصارية.
10- الإدماع وهو خروج الماء من طرف مصل النبات على هيئة قطرات تشبه الدمع.  
ما العوامل المؤثرة على عملية النتح؟
1- عوامل داخلية: وهي التي تتعلق بطبيعة النبات. مثل: عددا لثغور واتساع الثغور ومساحة مصل الورقة.
2- عوامل خارجية: وهي العوامل المتعلقة بالبيئة. مثل: الحرارة والضوء والرياح والرطوبة. 
كيف يكون الإخراج في الحيوانات التي لاتملك جهازًا إخراجيًا؟
1- عن طريق الانتشار. 
2- عن طريق النقل النشط إذا كانت الفضلات التي في الخارج أكثر تركيز. 
مما تتركب الخلايا الهدبية؟
1- أنابيب على جنبي جسم الدودة. 2- خلايا لهبية متصلة بالأنابيب.
3- الأنبوب الجامع الذي يجمع فيه السوائل الزائدة. 4- ثقب خارجي. 
ما هي وظيفة الأهداب التي توجد في الخلايا اللهبية؟
تجميع الفضلات والماء الزائد ونقله إلى الأنبوب الجامع. 
ما وظيفة الخلايا اللهبية؟
تخليص جسم الحيوان من السوائل فقط. 
كيف تتخلص الديدان الشريطية والمفلطحة(البلاناريا) من المواد الصلبة مثل اليوريا؟ 
عن طريق الجلد. 
مما تتركب الخلايا الهدبية(النفريديا)؟
1- ثغر نفريدي. 2- أنابيب ملتوية. 
3- مثانة. 4- ثقب إخراجي. 
ما هي وظيفة الشعيرات التي تحيط بالأنابيب الملتوية في
القنوات الهدبية؟
امتصاص المواد الصلبة وإعادة امتصاص ما يحتاج 
إليه الجسم من السوائل. 
اذكر مثالاً على حيوان يتكاثر عن طريق النفريديا؟
دودة الأرض. 
اذكر مثالاً على حيوان يخرج عن طريق قنوات ملبيجي؟
أغلب الحشرات مثل الجرادة. 
مما تتكون قنوات ملبيجي؟
من مجموعة من الأنابيب المنتشرة في جميع تجاويف جسم
الحشرة المتصلة بالقناة الهضمية عن طريق أنبوبة رئيسية
بين المعي المتوسط والمعي الخلفي حيث تسحب هذه الأنابيب
الفضلات أو المواد الضارة من الدم عن طريق فرق التركيز ومن ثم تلقي بها في القناة الهضمية لتخرج مع بقية الفضلات على هيئة حمض البوليك. 
اذكر بعض الطرق الإخراجية للحشرات؟
1- عن طريق ترسيب الفضلات في الهيكل الخارجي والذي ينسلخ عن جسم الحشرة أثناء النمو.
2- عن طريق تخزين المواد الإخراجية داخل أجسام دهنية. 
اذكر بعض الأمثلة على حيوانات تخرج بواسطة الجلد؟
1- الديدان المفلطحة. 2- الديدان الحلقية. 3- الثدييات.  
ما هي وظائف الجلد الأساسية؟
1- حماية الأجزاء الداخلية للجسم.
2- تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم. 
ما هي الوظيفة الثانوية للجلد؟
إفراز العرق. 
مما يتركب الجهاز البولي؟
1- كليتان. 2- حالبان. 3- مثانة بولية. 4- قناة إخراجية. 
مما تتركب الكلية؟
1- طبقة القشرة. 2- طبقة النخاع. 
ما هي وظيفة حوض الكلية؟
تجميع البول ونقله إلى المثانة. 
ما هي وظيفة المحفظة؟
حماية الكلية. 
ماذا نقصد بالمحفظة؟
غشاء يحيط بالكلية لحمايتها. 
مما تتركب طبقة القشرة والنخاع؟
من عدد كبير من الوحدات يطلق عليها أهرامات ملبيجي(النيفرونات). 
اذكر أقسام المواد الإخراجية النيتروجينية؟
1- الأمونيا. 2- البولة. 3- حمض البول. 
ما سبب تكون المواد الإخراجية؟
أكسدة المواد البروتينية حيث أنها تحتوي على مجموعة الأمين أي عنصر النيتروجين. 
ما تركيب الوحدة الكلوية؟
1- محفظة بومان. - الأنبوبة الملتوية القريبة. 3- التواء هنلي. 4- الأنبوبة الملتوية البعيدة.  
كيف يتم تكوين البول وإخراجه؟
يدخل الدم إلى الشعيرات الدموية في محفظة بومان عن طريق فرق التركيز إلى الأنابيب الملتوية القريبة ثم إلى التواء هنلي ثم إلى الأنابيب الملتوية البعيدة ثم عبر الأنبوب الجامع إلى حوض الكلية. 
عرف الجمع وكرية ملبيجي؟ 
الجمع/ هو عبارة عن كتلة من الشعيرات الدموية.
كرية ملبيجي/ هو عبارة عن محفظة بومان والجمعات. 
بماذا تختلف عملية الانتقال النشط عن عملية الانتشار البسيط؟
الانتقال النشط/ تحتاج إلى طاقة, وهي سريعة.
الانتشار البسيط/ عملية طبيعية لا تحتاج إلى طاقة, وهي بطيئة. 
ما هي المادة الضارة أكثر تسميمًا؟
الأمونيا. 
ما المواد التي تنتج الأمونيا؟ وما المكون الأساسي لبول الإنسان؟
الأحماض الأمينية, والمكون الأساسي لبول الإنسان هو: البولينا. 
أين يتم تكوين البولينا؟ وأين يتم إفراز الكرياتينين في البول؟
في الكبد, والكرياتينين في محفظة بومان. 
ماهي المادة الأساسية المفرزة في الحيوانات المائية؟
الأمونيا. 
أين يتم امتصاص الماء والأملاح من الراشح الجمعي؟
من الجمع نفسه.
يتكون الراشح الجمعي من مواد بلازما الدم ماعدا البروتينات. 
ما أهمية التواء هنلي؟
ينظم تكوين الصوديوم في الجسم.
__________________ 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*"أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه و يكشف السوء"*
اصبح انت عارف وانا عارف وهوعارف
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*__________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو عدد الجيوب الأنفية في الإنسان ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_عدد الجيوب الانفية في الانسان ؟
_
_8
_
ما اسم فيل الذي كان يركبه ابرهه عندما اراد هدم الكعبه ؟

----------


## حميد

*جوابي هو: محمود*

*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## القزويني

_السؤال_
_ في اي سنة اقيمت اول حديقة حيوان_

----------


## حميد

*سنة 1967  م*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو البلد الذي يحتل المرتبة الأولى في إنتاج السيارات ؟*

----------


## القزويني

يعود تاريخ حدائق الحيوان إلى القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد، فقد قام الملك وين.. أول ملوك أسرة صو في الصين بإنشاء أول حديقة حيوان جاء ذكرها في التاريخ.
أما في مصر فقد كانت الإمبراطورة (ها تاسى) من ملوك الأسرة الثامنة عشرة قامت بإرسال بعثة صيد إلى أرض (بنط) وهى الصومال حالياً، لإحضار مجموعة من الحيوانات من بينها الزراف والقردة والزواحف. وعندما عادت البعثة بهذه الحيوانات تم وضعها في حديقة عامة حيث أقبل الجمهور على مشاهدتها..
وكان الملك سليمان يحتفظ بمجموعة كبيرة من القردة والطواويس..
وكان نبوخذ نصر الثاني ملك بابل يحتفظ بعدد من الأسود.
واحتفظ بطليموس الثاني بمجموعة كبيرة من الحيوانات المختلفة بالإسكندرية.
وأُنشئت أول حديقة حيوانات في إنجلترا في عهد الملك هنري الأول (1100 - 1135) في المكان الذي يوجد فيه الآن برج لندن الشهير، وبعد ذلك انتشرت حدائق الحيوان في العالم كله.. وخاصة في البلدان التي لا توجد فيها غابات تمتلئ بالحيوانات والزواحف. 
وتحتفظ أغلب حدائق الحيوانات في العالم بالحيوانات خلف أسوار وأقفاص مغلقة، ولكن توجد بعض الحدائق التي تعيش فيها الحيوانات في قطعان أشبه بالجو الطبيعي التي كانت تعيش فيه قبل وضعها في حدائق الحيوان من أشهرها ويبسنيد في بريطانيا وتبلغ مساحتها 665فداناً.
العفو اختي ليالي الافراح
فقط لتكن المعلومة الصحيحة في متناول الجميع
مع خالص تحياتي


أحرزت اليابان مرة اخرى لقب أكبر منتج للسيارات في العالم ، وذلك منذ عام 1993 ، متفوقة بذلك على الولايات المتحدة.

وذكر مسح أجرته المنظمة الدولية لمنتجي السيارات ، التي تتخذ من باريس مقرا لها ، أن 11.48 مليون سيارة بما في ذلك السيارات الصغيرة التى تقل سعة محركها عن 660 سي سي قد انتجت في اليابان العام الماضي ، بينما وصل إنتاج الولايات المتحدة إلى 11.26 مليون عربة ليسجل هبوطا بنسبة 5.7% ، لتحتل المركز الثاني.

وجاءت الصين في المركز الثالث حيث بلغ إنتاجها في العام الماضي 7.18 ملايين سيارة. 

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو البلد الذي يحتل المرتبة الأولى في إنتاج السيارات ؟*
*إجابة صحيحة اليابان وذلك للتحديد فقط وعدم تشتيت المتصفح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤلف كتاب الجمهورية ؟*

----------


## حميد

*مؤلف كتاب الجمهورية هو افلاطون*
*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة* 
*أمممممممم يلا أنا بحط سؤال  بما إنك ماحطيت سؤالك*

* من هو العالم النمساوى الذى كانت أبحاثه أساساً لعلم الوراثة* *- باستير*
*- ماريوت*
*- مندل*

----------


## حميد

*مندل*
*س:*منهو مؤلف كتاب الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى *؟*


*مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*القاضي عياض*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وما المال والأهلون إلا ودائع ولا بد يوما أن ترد الودائع* 
*من القائل ؟*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لبيد بن ربيعة**


بلينا وماتبلى النجوم الطوالع
وتبقى الديار بعدنا والمصانع

وقد كنت في أكناف جار مضنة
ففارقني جار بأربد نافع

فلا جزع إن فرق الدهر بيننا
فكل إمرىء يوما به الدهر فاجع

وما الناس إلا كالديار وأهلها
بها يوم خلوها وراحوا بلاقع

وما المرء إلا كالشهاب وضوئه
يحور رمادا بعد إذ هو ساطع

وما المال والأهلون إلا ودائع 
ولابد يوما أن ترد الودائع

وما الناس إلا عاملان فعامل
يتبر ما يبني وآخر رافع

فمنهم سعيد آخذ بنصيبه
ومنهم شقي بالمعيشة قانع

لعمرك ماتدري الطوارق بالحصى
ولا زاجرات الطير مالله صانع
*من هو اول من بكى على الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## حميد

> *القاضي عياض*



*إجابة صحيحه*
*جزاك الله الف خير*
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## حميد

*اول من بكى على الحسين عليه السلام  نبي الله محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختر الأجابة الصحيحة* 
*العسجد هو*  
*b. الفضة* 
*a. الذهب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

العسجد هو :الــذهـب .س/ ماذا يسمى صغير الناقة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعتقد * 

* حوار   ((صغير  الناقة ))*

**********************

*من هو مؤلف  كتاب  كليلة ودمنة*

----------


## القزويني

يعتبر كتاب كليلة ودمنه من الكتب التي لم تتأثر بتقادمها، لذلك يُعاد نشره من وقت لآخر، آخر طبعة اطلعت عليها كانت ذات حجم صغير من سلسلة "الكتاب للجميع". حدث ذلك منذ فترة قريبة، حوالي أسبوع، وأنا اليوم في  2002/12/29.هذه هي المرة الثانية التي أطلع فيها على هذا الكتاب، المرة الأولى كانت منذ فترة طويلة ولم أعد أذكر متى. يمكن القول للتبسيط أنني اطلعت عليه قديماً وحديثاً. وأقول اطلعت لأني لم أقرأه كله كاملاً في المرتين. في المرة الأولى بدأته من باب الأسد والثور لما سمعته عن حكايات الحيوانات المسلية، ولا أنكر استمتاعي بقصص الحيوانات التي تتكلم. لم أقرأ المقدمة. في المرة الثانية قررت أن أفعل العكس، أي أن أقرأ المقدمة فقط، هكذا قسّمت الكتاب إلى قسمين. هناك جزء يسمى المقدمة "باب مقدمة الكتاب"، هذا الباب يحكي كيفية نشوء الكتاب وظروف تنقله بين الثقافات. نجد النشأة في الهند، ينتقل إلى فارس، إلى العرب... ولا يمكن أن ننسى دو لافونتين وكتاب (Les Fables). يتبع ذلك جزء آخر هو لب الكتاب أو المحتوى الذي وضعه المؤلف مع أحد تلاميذه ويبدأ بباب "الأسد والثور". إلى الآن مرت علينا مجموعة "ثنائيات ولا أعلم هل لوجودها الكثير في الكتب دو
ر في ذلك أم لا، الغريب أنها (الثنائيات) ستبقى تتابعنا وتتكرر، فارضة نفسها  أكثر من مرة وفي أكثر من مكان. على كل حال، ما يهمنا هنا هو القسم الأول المقدمة.
المقدمة عبارة عن رواية للأحداث التي أحاطت بالكتاب وقد جُمعت وحمل اسمها شخص اسمه بهنود بن سحوان ويعرف بعلي بن الشاه الفارسي. ولكن هل هذا الشخص هو الراوي الفعلي للأحداث؟ لا، فهو وضع المقدمة ولكن هناك من روى له الأحداث. لذلك أعتقد أنه من المهم تقسيم زمن وقوع الأحداث في مقدمة الكتاب إلى فترتين اثنتين، وذلك لمعرفة راوي أو رواة الحدث. ستتضح أهمية معرفة الراوي لاحقاً في ثنايا قراءتنا. الفترة الأولى يمكن تسميتها "فترة المؤلف"، والفترة الثانية "فترة الناسخ". فترة المؤلف تبدأ من البداية وتنتهي بوضع الكتاب بين أيدي الملك. الراوي لهذه الفترة يمكن أن يذكر بالجمع، فهناك مؤلف الكتاب نفسه وهناك تلاميذه وملك الهند وخاصته... وغيرهم. كل هؤلاء شاركوا في الأحداث وكل واحد منهم روى بطريقته، وفضاء السرد هو بلاد الهند. فيما يخص فترة الناسخ، فربما كان المستحسن أن تقسم بدورها إلى مرحلتين اثنتين هما: مرحلة ما قبل سفر الناسخ إلى الهند وتدور أحداثها في بلاد فارس، ومرحلة وجوده في الهند، لنسخ الكتاب، وتدور أحداثها كما هو واضح في بلاد الهند. في مرحلة الناسخ الأولى، أي ما قبل السفر، يمكن القول أيضاً أن هناك مجموعة من الرواة كالملك أنو شروان، 
مستشاريه ووزرائه، الناسخ نفسه...  أما المرحلة الثانية التي تدور أحداثها في الهند فليس لها غير راو واحد هو الناسخ. جميع ما حدث في الهند تمت روايته من قبل ناسخ الكتاب، فالمقدمة لا تخبرنا أنه كان مصحوباً بأحد من أهل فارس، لقد ذهب لوحده. أما الهنود فلا يعلمون شيئاً عن شخصيته ولا عن موضوع النسخ هذا، باستثناء شخص واحد. ولكن هذا الشخص يصعب عليه أن يروي هذه الحكاية ففيها موته. هذا يعني أن الشاهد الوحيد على الكتاب من أهل فارس هو من قام بنسخه فقط. سيبقى الناسخ هو الصوت الوحيد على هذه الفترة في كل النسخ التي تمت ترجمتها من الفارسية إلى اللغات الأخرى. ليس ذلك فقط بل يمكن القول إن الناسخ هو الوحيد الذي يشترك في رواية أحداث كل الفترات. كل من يقرأ الكتاب مترجماً من الفارسية يصبح أسيراً لصوت هذا الراوي. ترى ماذا لو حاولنا كسر هذا الطوق الصوتي، ماذا سنجد؟
لو تم تركيز كاميرا على نص المقدمة، من أعلى، ثم ارتفعت ببطء فسوف نجد أن الرواية بكاملها تقول: "هناك كتاب ألفه فيلسوف هندي فيه من الحِكَم والعِبر الشيء الكثير وتحكي أحداثه الحيوانات. بعد فترة من الزمن يقوم عالم من أهل فارس بالذهاب إلى بلاد الهند مخاطراً بحياته ليحصل على الكتاب من خزينة الملك حيث كان مخفياً. يستطيع أن يحصل على نسخة منه فيعود إلى بلاده سالماً غانماً. في كلتا الحالتين تمت العملية بناء على رغبة الملك، التأليف تم بناء على رغبة ملك الهند والنسخ تم بناء على طلب ملك فارس".
لننزل الكاميرا الآن ولنقترب من النص حتى نحط عليه ولنسير فيه ولنبدأ من عند طلب ملك الهند، واسمه دبشليم، وضع الكتاب. تقول المقدمة أن الملك طلب من أحد أكبر فلاسفة بلاده أن يضع كتاباً بليغاً يخلد اسمه مثل من سبقه من الملوك، هذا الفيلسوف اسمه بيدبا. يقضي بيدبا عاماً كاملاً مع أحد تلاميذه في تأليف الكتاب تنفيذاً لرغبة الملك. يهدف الكتاب كما يريد الملك إلى: أولاً سياسة العامة وتأديبها على طاعة الملك، ثانياً تبيان أخلاق الملوك وسياستها للرعية. لكي يؤدي الكتاب غرضه يطلب الملك من بيدبا أن يجعل للكتاب وجهين، أحدهما ظاهر والآخر باطن. هذا المنهج الملوكي قائم على أساس الفصل بين الناس إلى عامة وخاصة. الظاهر للعامة والباطن للخاصة. يطلب الملك أن يكون ظاهر الكتاب تأديبا للعامة وتذكر المقدمة أن بيدبا قد وضع الوجه الظاهر ليكون لهواً للعوام! قراءة العامة هي قراءة ظاهرة الحروف نهايتها التسلية أما باطنها فهي للخاصة، حيث تكون رياضة لتنشيط عقولها. ألا تعتقدون أن هناك تناقضاً؟ لن نهتم به فسيصبح غير ذي شأن ولنتابع موضوعنا. احترم بيدبا الثنائية التي أقره الملك وربما استحسنها حيث ان غالب الكتاب قائم على الثنائيات كما أشرنا. ينتهي الفيلسو
ف الحكيم من وضع الكتاب ويقدمه للملك في حفل مهيب. وكعادة الملوك يتكرم دبشليم عليه بأن يسأله عن طلبه بعد هذا الجهد، لا يعتقد دبشليم أن هناك شيئاً يعمل لوجه الله ودون مقابل مادي. لكن بيدبا رجل علم لذلك كان من الضروري أن يكون طلبه أكبر من المادة، فماذا طلب يا ترى من الملك؟ لنقرأ ذلك: "أن يدون كتابي هذا كما دون آباؤه وأجداده كتبهم. ويأمر بالمحافظة عليه فإني أخاف أن يخرج من بلاد الهند فيتناوله أهل فارس إذا علموا به. فالملك يأمر أن لا يخرج من بيت الحكمة". أي يجب أن يحفظ الكتاب ولا يشاع، وذِكر الخوف من أن يخرج من بلاد الهند فيقع بين أيدي أهل فارس يقتضي إخفاءه وحجبه عن عامة الناس، حتى عن العامة من أهل الهند. يوافق الملك دون معارضة وبكل رحابة صدر ويأمر بحفظ الكتاب في دار الحكمة. سيدخل في الخزينة. لم أكن أتوقع هذا الطلب نهائياً فهو مناقض لرغبة الملك السابقة، حيث طلب أن يكون للعامة في الكتاب نصيب ليتأدبوا ويتعلموا طاعة الملك. كما انه مناقض لوضع بيدبا كفيلسوف مشتغل بالعلم! هكذا تناسى الملك والحكيم الفاضل العامة. لم يعد لعامة الناس شأن كبير في حسابهما، أما الكتاب فسيبقى لكي يطلع عليه من يفهم لغة الباطن وهم الخاصة. الشيء ال
ذي سيبقى في الكتاب هو الحديث عن أخلاق الملوك وسياستهم للرعية. هذا أحد طلبات الملك. لن يكون هناك لا تسلية ولا تعليم للعامة بعد أن حُجب عنهم الكتاب. أنقذ بيدبا نفسه ومليكه من التناقض الذي وقعا فيه.
سوف أتوقف هنا قليلاً لأطرح سؤالاً أراه مشروعاً: ترى ما الذي جعل بيدبا، وهو الفيلسوف والعالم العاقل الذي يجب أن يكون همه نشر العلم، أن يطلب من دبشليم أن يحفظ الكتاب ويحيطه بالسرية؟ بهذا سيحرم منه العامة الذين كان الملك يريد أن يعلمهم من خلاله طاعة الملوك. بل يمكن القول إن حجب الكتاب فيه حرمان للعالم بأسره من الاطلاع والمعرفة. كما أن هناك شيئا غير مفهوم وهو أن بيدبا قد وضع كتابه وفي ذهنه نوعان من المتلقين، العوام والخواص، ودليل ذلك أنه جعل للكتاب وجها ظاهرا ووجها باطنا. لماذا يكلف نفسه مشقة وضع الكتاب على وجهين إذا كان سيخفيه ويجعله سراً بعد ذلك؟ كان يمكن أن يكتفي بوجه واحد، بما أنه سيبقى في مكان أمين كدار الحكمة، وتحت يد متلق واحد هم الخاصة. هناك أيضاً استفسار آخر: لماذا يذكر بيدبا أهل فارس بالذات دون غيرهم من الأمم ويريد أن يحرمهم من العلم؟ يجب أن نفهم أن خوفه من أن يقع الكتاب تحت يد أهل فارس يعني الخوف على ما يحمله باطن الكتاب وليس ظاهره ليس من المعقول أن يخاف على ظاهرالكتاب، ألم يجعل هذا الظاهر تسلية ولهواً؟! هنا يمكن أن نستنتج رسالة بسيطة ولكنها معبِّرة مفادها أن أهل فارس من ذوي العقل والدراية والحكمة التي 
تسمح لهم وبمجرد الاطلاع على الكتاب أن يفهموا معناه الباطن، الذي أخفاه بيدبا، فيستفيدون منه. في هذه اللحظة بالذات كيف تنظرون إلى هذا الفيلسوف؟ لنترك الحكم عليه مؤقتاً حيث أجدني هنا مجبراً على طرح سؤال كان طوال قراءتي يقفز أمام عيني وأحاول أن أتجاهله، أو بعبارة أصح أتهرب منه: هل طلب بيدبا فعلاً من الملك أن يخفي الكتاب؟ يجب أن نعلم أن بيدبا ليس الراوي الوحيد وأن ذلك التناسخ الفارسي، الذي ذهب لنسخ الكتاب ونقله إلى الفارسية، هو أحد الرواة الأساسيين.
تقول المقدمة أن من قام بنقل نسخة من الكتاب إلى بلاد فارس هو برزويه بن أزهر. شخصية هذا الرجل، كما يبرزها النص، فيها من الخصال الحميدة الشيء الكثير. نقرأ مثلاً أنه شاب  جميل الوجه كامل العقل والأدب ذو حسب وصناعة شريفة هي الطب... لم يتم إيجاد هذا الشخص إلا بعد بحث وتقص، هو إذاً شخصية نادرة تتميز بميزات كثيرة. هذه المميزات ضرورية بالنظر إلى المهمة التي يجب أن يقوم بها. والمهمة هي استنساخ كتاب كليلة ودمنة. ولكن هل المطلوب كان استنساخ كتاب كليلة ودمنة فقط؟ غالب المقدمة تتحدث عن هذا الكتاب غير أن هناك معلومة نجدها في هذا السطر الصغير: "وما قدرت عليه من كتب الهند ما ليس في خزائننا منه شيء فأحمله معك". هذا كلام كسرى إلى برزويه. إذن كتاب كليلة ودمنة ليس الهدف الوحيد من الذهاب إلى الهند بل هناك كل ما تحتويه خزائن الملك من كتب قيمة. عند قراءتي لهذا الجزء لم استطع أن أمر عليه مرور الكرام كما يقال. بالنظر إلى واقع العملية أرى عدم اختلافها عن الكتاب من حيث أن لها وجهين، ظاهر وباطن. الوجه الظاهر أنها عمل شريف رائع فيه جهد ومخاطرة لتحقيق مصلحة البلاد والعباد. أما الوجه الباطن فهي ليست إلا سرقة وسطوا على خزائن ملوك الهند لسلب 
ما فيها، حتى مع كل محاولات النص في تجميل ذلك وعقلنته. قام برزويه بتحريض من الملك أنو شروان بسرقة ما في خزائن الهند من كتب. ولكن عملية غير شريفة كهذه كيف يمكن أن تتم ويتقبلها الناس؟ يجب أن تعطى تبريراً وسبباً. سيتم ذلك بأسلوبين: الخفض والرفع. الخفض من قيمة الآخر وعمله "وهو هنا الهند" والرفع من شأن الأنا وعملها "وهي هنا فارس".
لكي نعرف كيف تم الإقلال من شأن الهند يجب أن نعرف أولاً من هو بيدبا مؤلف كتاب كليلة ودمنه والذي طلب إخفاء الكتاب كما تقول المقدمة. منذ  البداية يذكر نص المقدمة أن بيدبا هو رأس البراهمة. هو ليس رجلا عاديا، إنه كبير الطائفة التي تعتبر الطبقة الأولى في الهند وهم المسؤولون عن العلم والتعليم والكهانة... كما أنه كان وزيراً للملك. إنه رمز العلم والسياسة. إنه الرأس وإذا خرب الرأس خرب باقي الجسد. علماء الهند وحكامها خونة للعلم والحكمة والعقل وذلك من خلال إخفاء كبيرهم للعلم عن العالم!! هل يُفهم من ذلك أن الكتاب لم يكن في خزانة الملك وأنه كان مشاعاً؟ لا. لا يجب أن نستنتج ذلك. ربما كان الكتاب في خزائن الملك ولكن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين أن يوضع الكتاب في خزائن الملك وبين أن يتم إخفاؤه قصداً. كل أمم الأرض تحاول المحافظة على تراثها وعيون ممتلكاتها دون أن تخفيها. الحقيقة ان حكاية اخفاء الكتاب عمداً ليست بسيطة. لنتخيل عدم وجودها، ما الذي سيأتي بذكر فارس وملكها وبرزويه... إن هذه الحكاية هي أساس وجود أهل فارس، بل إنها تخلق لهم وجوداً وحياة أبدية في الكتاب، وهذا سيسهم في تحقق طريقة الرفع وهي الأداة الثانية في استراتيجية تبرير عملية ا
لسطو على خزائن الهند. الرفع من قيمة الأنا الفارسية، أجدها في تقديم العمليةعلى أنها عمل جليل، البحث عن الحكمة. بل إن المقدمة لا تنسى أن تذكرنا بأن العملية تمت بعد أن ألهم الله الملك الفاضل الماجد الرشيد السعيد... كسرى أنو شروان. لا يجب أن يستغرب أحد إذاً لماذا كانت المقدمة مليئة بذكر محاسن برزويه، والتأكيد على إنه رأس أطباء فارس. هكذا يفاضل النص بين رأسين وينزل كل واحد منزلة خاصة به. في الوقت الذي يوضع رأس الهند في خانة الخيانة كان رأس فارس يوضع في خانة الأمانة. كان من الصعب أن يقدم برزويه كمجرم وسارق له أخلاق اللصوص، كان ضرورياً أن يقدم رجلاً شريفاً حكيماً ذي عقل ودراية وفضل يسعى لخدمة مليكه ووطنه بالحصول على ذلك العلم، الذي أخفاه خائن العلم والمعرفة بيدبا عن العالم. وبما أن المقدمة لا تذكر أن أهل فارس حاولوا إخفاء الكتاب بعد ذلك، بل ترجموه للعالم، فإن فضلهم سيصبح على العالم بأسره. أصبح هناك صورتان، صورة الهندي الذي ضن بالعلم واحتكره، وصورة الفارسي الأمين الذي كشف العلم ونشره، وعندما يفاضل الناس بين من حرمهم ومن بذل لهم فسوف يميلون بالتأكيد إلى من بذل لهم. شخصياً أرى برزويه سارقا، كذابا، مخادعا.. ومحبا للظهور 
بشكل سافر. وهذه الصفة الأخيرة مهمة جداً، ولكن ما الدليل عليها؟
عند قراءة حكاية إرسال برزويه لنسخ (لسرقة) كتاب كليلة ودمنه، وما حوته خزائن الهند ونقل كل ذلك إلى فارس، نقرأ أنه طلب من الملك قبل سفره ما يلي: "يعقد لي مجلس قبل سفري يحضره الخواص ليعلم أهل الطاعة والمملكة ما استخصني به الملك ورآني أهلاً له ونوه باسمي فليفعل ذلك منعماً على العبد الطائع". إن أول الشروط التي يجب أن تتم فيها هذه العملية هي السرية وهو هنا يطلب أن يعقد له مجلس يذكر فيه مهمته أمام الملأ. قد يقول البعض ولكن هذا مجلس من الخواص، سوف نعرف لاحقاً ما الذي يمكن أن يفعله الخواص. إن طلب نشر الخبر يتناقض مع خصال الرجل العاقل، التي تذكرها المقدمة، خصوصاً أن يعرف الرجل نفسه فيحفظها وأن يكون لسره حافظاً. هذا أول دليل على حب هذا الرجل للبروز والظهور. أما الدليل الثاني فنجده في طلبه بعد عودته من الهند. ترى ماذا طلب من كسرى؟ يطلب برزويه من الملك كسرى أن يجعل له في الكتاب باباً باسمه وأن يضع ذلك الحكيم بزرجمهر بن البختكان: "ويجعل تلك النسخة باباً يذكر فيه أمري ويصف حالي ولا يدع من المبالغة في ذلك أقصى ما يقدر عليه. ويأمره إذا فرغ منه أن يجعله أول الأبواب التي تقرأ قبل باب الأسد والثور". لم يطلب برزويه أن توضع شخصيته 
كما هي بل طلب المبالغة القصوى في الحديث عنها ولا يكتفي بذلك بل يطلب أن يتصدر الكتاب، وأن يكتب عنه حكيم ووزير هو ابن البختكان. استغرب واسأل نفسي ما السبب الذي يجعل رجلا يوصف بأنه عاقل حكيم وشريف أن يطلب المبالغة في الحديث عن شخصيته؟ في هذه اللحظة وعندما كانت هذه السطور تمر أمام عيني توقفت، ذهبت أبحث بتأن في حياة برزويه بعد وصوله إلى الهند.
لا يوجد في النص ذكر للمدة التي بقيها برزويه في الهند ولا أجد غير عبارة بسيطة ومبهمة هي: "زماناً طويلاً"، هل هذا الزمان شهور، سنين... يكتفي واضع المقدمة بالقول أن الأيام مرت وبرزويه يغشى كل المجالس، العامة منها والخاصة. خلال هذا "الزمن الطويل" لم يتعلم شيئاً جديداً، ولنقرأ سوياً: "فلم يزل كذلك زماناً طويلاً يتأدب على علماء الهند بما هو عالم بجميعه وكأنه لا يعلم منه شيئاً". الذي يفهم من هذا القول أنه عالم بلغ من المعرفة ما لم يبلغه أحد، لكن هذه العبارة تخفي تحتها صفة  قبيحة يمكن اعتبارها دليلاً ثالثاً على أن  في شخصية هذا الرجل ما يشوبها، إنه الغرور، الغرور الذي جعله يقول إنه خلال فترة وجوده في الهند لم يستفد شيئاً من علمائها. لقد وصل حد الكمال!!! يعلم الجميع أن الغرور وحب الظهور صفتان متداخلتان تتناقضان مع صفات الحكيم العاقل ذي الدراية الحافظ للسر، ويمكن القول أنهما قد تقودان إلى التهلكة. واعتقد أن ذلك حدث مع برزويه. كيف؟ لنستمر في سرد بعض ما ورد في المقدمة عن فترة  وجوده في الهند.
يقول النص المقدمة أنه (برزويه) عندما وصل بلاد الهند كان حريصاً على ألا يطلع على سره أحد وقد تعرف على الكثيرين من الهنود ولكنه اتخذ واحداً فقط صديقاً ملازماً له. في لحظة معينة يقرر أن يبوح بسره لصديقه الهندي وأن يخبره عن حقيقته وعن حقيقة مهمته. وهنا المفاجأة. كان هذا الصديق الهندي يعلم بالأمر كله. ترى كيف اكتشف الصديق الهندي هذا السر؟ قبل أن نتناول ذلك لنقرأ رأي المقدمة (دائماً رواية برزويه) في هذا الصديق. إنه عاقل، حكيم، ذو أدب، محل الأسرار الخطيرة ومأمون على ما يستودع... دعونا هنا نتساءل هل انكشف برزويه لأن صديقه عاقل وحكيم وذو علم وقدرة على الاستنباط والاستدلال... أم لسبب آخر؟ بالنظر إلى تلك الشخصية المغرورة الباحثة عن البروز، والتي لم تتردد في مطالبة الملك بالحديث عن مهمة خطيرة على الملأ قبل أن يشرع فيها، وبالنظر إلى ذلك التكرار لصفات الرجل الهندي وتقديمه على أنه صديق قريب، من الحكماء الذين يستطيعون الاستدلال إلى ما لا يستطيعه الآخرون، قادر على حفظ السر، ومسألة حفظ السر هذه تم تكرارها كثيراً، كل ذلك يجعلني أقول: يكاد يقول المريب خذوني. شخصية برزويه فيها صفات تدفعني إلى القول بأنه لم يستطع مغالبة نفسه وطبعه
ا الذي جُبلت عليه ففعل ما جعل أمره ينكشف لمن كان يلازمه دوماً، لصديقه الهندي. الحقيقة أنني لا أجد في حديثه المنمق عن صديقه هذا غير تبرير لانكشاف أمره وعدم قدرته على حفظ السر. هنا قد يطرح سؤال وجيه، ما الذي منع هذا الرجل الهندي، عندما اكتشف أمر برزويه وعلم هدفه، من أن يخبر السلطات الهندية؟ يمكن تأجيل الإجابة على هذا السؤال بعض الوقت فمن المهم هنا متابعة حكاية الوصول إلى الكتاب.
يستمر برزويه في وصف صديقه الهندي ومدحه حتى جعل منه شخصية عظيمة وكبيرة. لكن ما لم ينتبه له برزويه هو أن اللغة أساليبها في كشف المستور. كانت لغته تدل على أنه في اللحظة التي كان يبني صورة حسنة لشخصية الرجل الهندي الذي أسماه صديقه، كان في الواقع يهدمها. كيف فعل ذلك؟ لنرى ما هو الدور الذي اضطلع به هذا الصديق الهندي في الأحداث. لقد كان السبيل إلى الكتاب!!! وصل برزويه إلى كتاب كليلة ودمنه وغيره من كتب الهند عن طريق هذا الصديق. ولكن كيف استطاع أن يصل هذا الصديق الهندي نفسه إلى الكتاب؟ نتذكر جيداً قول المقدمة أن بيدبا طلب إخفاء الكتاب في دار الحكمة، هكذا أصبح الكتاب محمياً ولا يلحقه غير خاصة الخاصة كما أسلفنا. وهنا مفاجأة أخرى. إن الصديق الهندي، الذي يفاخر به برزويه، كان خازن الملك ومن بيده مفاتيح خزائنه!!! هكذا هدم برزويه الشخصية التي كان يبنيها، يخبرنا أن صديقه خائن. كان الرجل من خاصة الخاصة، ممن يستأمنهم الملك، ومع ذلك خان. خان الخازن ملكه ووطنه وهو الذي لا تنفك المقدمة تذكره بأنه كاتم للسر، بل ويقول هو نفسه إن: "رأس الأدب حفظ السر" ويزيد أن لمعرفة عقل الرجل ثماني خصال. يكفي ذكر اثنتين منها: الأولى طاعة الملوك والت
حري لما يرضيهم، وهو هنا أبعد ما يكون عن طاعة الملوك فلقد خان الأمانة. والخصلة الثانية هي أن يكون الرجل حافظاً لسره ولسر غيره، وهو هنا أبعد ما يكون عن حفظ الأسرار فلقد أشاع السر ووضع بين يدي برزويه كل ما في خزائن الهند من أسرار. تمت عملية سرقة وسطو على خزائن ملك الهند من قبل أهل فارس وبمساعدة خازنه، ولا تبخل المقدمة بالقول ان العملية تمت ليلاً، وهذه عادة اللصوص. بالتأكيد لا يمر ذلك دون الإشارة إلى الملك: "إنه فظ غليظ يعاقب على الذنب الصغير أشد العقاب"، وهل هناك تبرير يمكن تقديمه لخيانة السلطان غير وصفه بالسوء؟هكذا أقرّ برزويه الكتاب في خزائن فارس، تحت يد ملك حكيم محب للعلم حريص على الخير متقرب إلى الله... كل الصفات التي وردت بخصوص الملك هنا أو في أي مكان آخر هي من النص وليست مني!!
بقي هناك شيئان اثنان لم يتم تناولهما بعد: أولهما الإجابة على السؤال السابق وهو لماذا لم يخبر الرجل الهندي السلطان عن برزويه عندما اكتشف أمره؟ وثانيهما هو قول المقدمة أن برزويه غادر إلى الهند ومعه عشرين جراباً كل جراب فيه عشرة آلاف دينار، أي مائتي ألف دينار، فماذا فعل بكل هذا المال يا ترى؟ على السؤالين أترك الإجابة لمن يقرأ هذه السطور. أما أنا فأقول: الحمد لله على نعمة العامة.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كليلة ودمنه لأبن المقفع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما معنى كلمة " السجنجل "* 
*- طائر مغرد أسود اللون* 
*- المرآة* 
*- عشب صحراوى صيفى*

----------


## القزويني

_المرآ__ة_





 المرآةُ. و- الذهَبُ. و- سبائِكُ الفضَّةِ. و- الزعفران

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

*لكي  لا نخرج عن  الموضوع الاساسي وهو من مؤلف كتاب كليلة ودمنة* 

* بيدبا الفيلسوف، كما قد يعلم أو يذكر القارئون منّا، هو الفيلسوف الهندي، الحقيقي أو المتخيَّل، الذي ترجم عنه عبد الله بن المقفع في منتصف القرن الثامن الميلادي كتاب “كليلة ودمنة”.*

*والاسئلة  يجب ان تكون  للاعلام  (( من هو المقصود ))*

*مع كل التقدير والاحترام  للجميع* 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

اين السؤال
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو مؤلف  كتاب * 

*شنطح  وصيدح*

----------


## القزويني

المؤلف, كيلانى كامل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* هو مرض يصيب الدماغ فيقضي على الخلايا العصبية* 
*فما أسم هذا المرض ؟*

----------


## القزويني

_هو مرض هنتنغتون_ 



_السؤال_
_ماهو_
_(( يسمى الشبزوفرينيا ))
_

----------


## ابو طارق

*انفصام  الشخصية* 

**********

*من هو * 

*جون ووكر*

----------


## القزويني

سلمان أو عبد الحميد أو *جون ووكر* قبل إسلامه الأمريكي الذي اعتقلته القوات الأمريكية

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  100%* 


*اسئلك  شي  سؤال  ولوووووو*


*محمود سعد*

********************

*من هي* 


* ديبا كانداسوامي*

----------


## القزويني

* ديبا كانداسوامي كاتبة هندية حاصلة على جوائز عدّة، ومحللة سياسية ومهندسة. نُشرت مقالاتها في ست قارات، وظهرت بعض كتاباتها في قناة أخبار "إيه بي سي" وغيرها من المؤسسات الإعلامية الهامة.*



*السؤال* 
 هي منسك 
ما هي

----------


## حميد

*روسيا البيضاء << اهذا الجواب اخ قزويني؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هي الدولة الوحيدة التي تتكلم البرتغالية بين دول امريكا اللاتينية جميعاً . فماهي هذه الدولة ؟
*

----------


## القزويني

*البرازيل*

----------


## القزويني

*ما هي القارة الاصغر حجما*
*وما هي القارة التي تحوي اكبر عدد من الدول*

----------


## القزويني

> *روسيا البيضاء << اهذا الجواب اخ قزويني؟*



 





_اختي الكريمة هي عاصمة روسيا البيضاء_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أصغر قارة ( قارة أستراليا) من حيث المساحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_وما هي القارة التي تحوي اكبر عدد من الدول_
_أتوقع قارة إفريقيا_

----------


## القزويني

_السلام عليكم_
_اختي_ 
_عيون لا تنام_
_قارة أوروبا هي أصغر قارة بالعالم من حيث المساحة ولكنها تعد أكبر قارة من حيث عدد الدول الموجودة عليها_
_عى ذمة الموقع الذي اخذت منه المعلومة._
_لاني اكون حذر بمخالفتك الراي_
_لما تتمتعين به من الاطلاع الشامل_
_ارجوالتوضيح_
________تحياتي_

----------


## حميد

*احس فيه لخبطه في طرح الاسئله والاجوبه* 
*عندي اقتراح واتمنى يفيدنا وينفعنا واتمنى يعجبكم*
*مارأيكم بأن يطرح السؤال وبعدها يجاوب عليه الاخوان ان جاوب احدهم بالجواب الصحيح هو يضع السؤال التالي* 
*حتى نبتعد عن الخربطه والبهدله ونمشي بترتيب وبدون لخبطة المعلومات وبعدين نتوه وين جواب هالسؤال ..!!*
*اتمنى وصلت فكرتي*
*ويعطيكم الله العافيه*
*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## القزويني

_السلام عليكم_
_الاخت_
_ليالي الافراح_ 
_حقك عليه كان يجب ان اضع التصحيح قبل الاجابة على السؤال_
_تحياتي_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ورغم أن استراليا لاتختلف - من حيث التعريف السابق - عن أي جزيرة صغيرة ؛ إلا أن علماء الجغرافيا اتفقوا على استثنائها من هذه الصفة ودعوها «قارة» بسبب مساحتها الهائلة - وبهذا الحل التوفيقي يمكن القول إن أستراليا تعد حاليا «أصغر قارة في العالم» رغم أنها في الحقيقة «اكبر جزيرة على كوكب الأرض«!!  ( جريدة الرياض )*
*0000000000000000*
*هل تعلم أن استراليا هي، في آن واحد، أصغر قارات العالم وسادس دولة من حيث المساحة وأكبر جزر العالم، تبلغ مساحتها 7,683,300 كم2. وتعتبر القوة الاقليمية العظمى في قارة أوقيانيا.
( منتديات الهندسة نت - الموسوعة الجغرافية )* 
*0000000000000000000000000*
*أوقيانوسيا 0أستراليا )  تتكون القارة 25 ألف جزيرة / أصغر قارات العالم (منتديات ساحات نادي  الحاسب الالي بالرياض )*
*أوروبا ** أصغر قارات العالم بعد استراليا ( نفس المصدر )*
*00000000000000000000000000000*
*قارة استراليا هي اصغر قارة من حيث المساحة ) ( مدرسة الجليل الثانوية - الناصرة )*
*00000000000000000000000*
* استراليا :-أصغر قارة في العالم ( منتديات النهر )*
*00000000000000000000000000000000000*
*.اصغر قاره هي قاره استراليا وبعدها اوروبا .
( منتديات الأيام )*
*0000000000000000000000000000000000000*
*أستراليا تعد أصغر القارات ( موقع خاص بأستراليا )*
*000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000*
*أيضا موقع ( منتديات شبكة شجون - عالم حواء - منتديات الملك - التعليم في البحرين )*
*0000000000000000000000000000000000000*
*قارة أوربا 

تعتبر قارة أوربا هي أصغر قارات العالم مساحة ، حيث تبلغ مساحتها حوالي 2085000 مبل مربع،وهذه المساحة تقل عن مساحة أستراليا التي تبلغ 2968000 ميل مربع.  ( منتديات حنونه )*
*0000000000000000000000000000000000000000*
*( أرأيت التضارب في المعلومات أخي القزويني ) هذا مايزعجني*
*


*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لنعود الى  اصل المسابقة  وهي* 

*من المقصود* 

*اوكي  شباب  وصبايا*

********************************
*من هو المقصود* 

*أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني*

----------


## القزويني

_السلام عليكم_ 
_اختي الكريمة_
_عيون لا تنام_
_بعد التجربة تبين لي انه يجب ان يكون مصدر اية معلوة موثوق_
_لان عندما نعتمد اجابة معينة عن سؤال ما_ 
_نكون الى حد ما نتحمل تبعية تعميم معلومة غلط_
_الحذر واجب لانه نعلم انه في كثير من_ 
_تعميم المعلومات لها لبوس الثقافة_ 
_وفي العمق بعد آخر_
_تحياتي لك_ 
_وانا لك من الشاكرين_
_لما بذلتيه من مجهود_

----------


## القزويني

_أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني هو مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب_ 
* ويعرف بالاسطرلابي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صحيح أخي القزويني فنحن مسؤولون عن وضع أي معلومة*
*ولك شكري وأحترامي*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي* 
*من هو ؟*

----------


## القزويني

* ويليام هيرتـشلأول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 
**
*

----------


## القزويني

* من مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ويليام بارسونز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* مكتشف مادة الفوسفور / 1669 / ألماني* 
*من هو ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مكتشف مادة الفوسفور ** 1669*
*هينج براند*

----------


## القزويني

_من مخترع الديـنـامـو_

----------


## ابو طارق

_من مخترع الديـنـامـو_ 
*ــ فـارادي  :::1830*

***************

*من هو* 

 مستكشف المحيط الهادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فـاسكودي جـاما*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مكتشف استراليا ؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

جيمس كوك 
من هو مكتشف أنتاركتيكا؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيليب ثيز* 


*أنتظر التصحيح أختي ليلى*

----------


## حميد

*روبرت اسكوت مكتشف القارة انتاركتيكا*
*مع خالص تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## بحر الشوق

*ما هو الاسم الأول لهتلر؟
**
*

----------


## القزويني

_الاسم الاول لهتلر. ادولف_

----------


## القزويني

*بقي اخر أيامه وهو يعتقد أن البلاد التي اكتشفها هي بلاد الهند وليست قارة جديدة وقد عاد بعد اكتشافه العظيم إلى أسبانيا يحمل الذهب والقطن وحيوانات غريبة* 
*من هو. 
*

----------


## بحر الشوق

من هو الذي بني سور الصين؟

----------


## القزويني

اخي بحر الشوق 
لم تجب على السؤال المطرمح

تحياتي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*اسف حبيبي القزويني*
*والجواب هو كريستوفر كولومبس* 


*من هو الذي بني سور الصين؟*

----------


## القزويني

_الإمبراطور شي هوانغ دي_ 

*كيف تدور الارض من الشرق للغرب ام العكس*

----------


## بحر الشوق

العكس

كم عدد مرات دوران الارض في السنة؟

----------


## القزويني

*365.25*
*دورة حول نفسها* 
*ومرة واحدة حول الشمس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما هي الشجرة المقدسة عند الهندوس ؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

*شجرة التين..*

*ثلاثة انواع من الطيور ذكرت في القران الكريم؟ ماهي؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي بحر الشوق*
*جواب سؤالك*
*هو*
*الهدهد/ الغراب /السلوى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما هي أعلى قمة في جبال الألب ؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قمة مونت بلانك الواقعة على الحدود الفرنسية الايطالية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة 

أي من العجائب السبع قد اندثرت ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*أي من العجائب السبع قد اندثرت* 

*منارة الاسكندرية* 


ما هو اسم 

الإمبراطور الصـيـني الذي قام ببناء سور الصين العظيم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هو القائد الذكي تشين سي هوانج

----------


## بحر الشوق

من اول من اسس علم النحو؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هو أبو الأسود الدؤلي

----------


## ابو طارق

ابو الاسود الدؤلي 

***************

أول من وضــع من الكوفيين كتابا في النحو دعاه "الفيصل".

----------


## بحر الشوق

من هو خطيب الانبياء؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النبي شعيب عليه السلام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هو أول شعب عرف السيرك ؟

----------


## بحر الشوق

الرومان

من الذي بنى المسجد الاقصى؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

آدم عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من هم أول من أطلق كلمة برلمان على المجالس الوطنية ومجالس الأمة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*يجب  تنظيم  الاسئلة والاجابات * 

*ان كثير من الاسئلة  لم يجاوب عليها * 

*ايضا  اساس  المسابقة  قد  تغير* 

*لنعود  لاساس المسابقة  وهي * 

*:::من هو  المقصود  :::*




*وسأبدء  بالاسئلة  انا  ورجاء عدم  الخروج عن النص*


*السؤال* 


*كان من اشهر القادة  النازيين في الحرب العالمية  الثانية* 

*كان ::يلقب ::  باسم   احد الحيوانات* 

*المطلوب  الاسم     واللقب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤال  جدا   سهل * 

*لماذا  لم اجد  اجوبة* 

*يلا  ياشاطرين* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

رومل ثعلب الصحراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*من القائل * 

*لو لم يكن  في القرآن غير بهاء معانيه وجمال مبانيه*
* لكفى بذلك اذ يستولي على الافكار ويأخذ بمجامع القلوب*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هنري دي كاسترو

----------


## ابو طارق

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

_ابنتي_ 

_((  ليلى بنت فهد  ))_

_جوابك  رائع  وصح 100%_

_*****************_

_السؤال  التالي_ 
_من القائل_ 
_ان الانقياد لاارادة الله تتجلى في القرآن بقوة لا تعرفها النصرانية_

----------


## ابو طارق

_السؤال التالي 
من القائل_ 
_ان الانقياد لاارادة الله تتجلى في القرآن بقوة لا تعرفها النصرانية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيضا أخي نريد الجواب بما أن الجميع عجزوا عن الوصول إليه*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم 
الاب الفاضل 
محمود سعد
 السؤال صرلو زمان لازم تحط الاجابة كي لايتعطل  الموضوع

تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تعبنا أخي محمود من الأنتظار 
نريد الجواب للمتابعة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اقول احتمالي ..*
*ممكن يكون هو .*
*السيد محمد باقر الصدر ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

_السؤال التالي_ 
*من القائل* 
*ان الانقياد لاارادة الله تتجلى في القرآن بقوة لا تعرفها النصرانية*

*انه  السويسري* 

*ادوار  مونتيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إمام معصوم كان عمره في واقعة كربلاء أربع سنين فمن هو ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الباقر عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي عفاف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو أول من حصل على لقب سيد الشهداء ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن حمزة عم الرسول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة هو حمزة رضي الله عنه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في أي يوم خرج النبي (صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم ) للحج و من خلفه من بعده في المدينة؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

٢٥ ذي القعدة و خلف دجانة الأنصاري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هو اللغام؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعب ياريت اتجاوبي اختي عيون عالسؤال عشان لا تتعطل المسابقة أكثر من كدا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هوالزبد الذي يخرج من فم الجمل
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما معنى كلمة بابل ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تعنى باب الإله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأجابة الموجودة عندي هي كلمة بابل تعني بلاد الصوف*
*وبحثت كثيرا ووجدت أيضا إجابتك صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء ( تعني باب الاله )*
*قد مللت تضارب المعلومات وإختلافها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

لا تملي ..كل طائفه واليها معاني احنا مانعرفها ..

 يعني عادي لاتهمي حالج غناتي .الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيج اختي شذى الزهراء والبركة في وجودكم تشجيع كبير للأستمرار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بروناي دار السلام دولة إسلامية فماهي عاصمتها ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بندر سري بكوان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما نوع الحكم في  بروناي * 

*ومن هو   حاكمها* 

*اسمه  ولقبه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نظام الحكم: الملكي ‏*
*الحاكم : حسن البلقية*
*ولقبة السلطان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في اي قارة تقع دولة بروناي ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في قارة اسيا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

(( قتل أصحاب الأخدود )) من هم أصحاب الأخدود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يقال هم قوم من بني اسرائيل ..والله اعلم .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو ملك اليمن ذو نواس و قومه .*

----------


## ابو طارق

قوله تعالى: «قتل أصحاب الأخدود» إشارة إلى قصة الأخدود لتكون توطئة و تمهيدا لما سيجيء من قوله: «إن الذين فتنوا» إلخ و ليس جوابا للقسم البتة.
و الأخدود الشق العظيم في الأرض، و أصحاب الأخدود هم الجبابرة الذين خدوا أخدودا و أضرموا فيها النار و أمروا المؤمنين بدخولها فأحرقوهم عن آخرهم نقما منهم لإيمانهم فقوله: «قتل» إلخ دعاء عليهم و المراد بالقتل اللعن و الطرد.
و قيل: المراد بأصحاب الأخدود المؤمنون و المؤمنات الذين أحرقوا فيه، و قوله: «قتل» إخبار عن قتلهم بالإحراق و ليس من الدعاء في شيء.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بحثت أيضا في مواقع شيعية فوجدت*
*[ قتل اصحاب الاخدود ]

الذين شقوا في الارض اخاديد كالانهر العريضة ، و ملأوها نيرانا تستعر .

قال بعضهم : تلك لعنة ابدية تلاحق الظالمين ، فالقتل هنا كناية عنها .

و قال البعض : بل ان اولئك الظالمين قد قتلوا فعلا اذ خرجت شعلة من نيران اخدودهم و احرقتهم . و ربما قتلوا بعدئذ بطريقة اخرى .

المهم انهم لم يفلتوا من عذاب الاخرة ، و ان امهلوا في الدنيا لعدة ايام ، ذلك ان نظام الخليقة قائم على اساس العدالة ، و لن يقدر الظالم الانفلات من مسؤولية جرائمه .

[ 5] كانت نيران تلك الشقوق التي صنعوا في الارض مشتعلة تلتهم الضحايا بسرعة .


(1) القرطبي / ج 19 / ص 284 .*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ووجدت أيضل تفسير لأصحاب الأخدود  أخر وهو الأهم_

_عن الامام ابي جعفر الامام الباقر عليه السلام قال : ارسل علي عليه السلام الى اسقف نجران يساله عن اصحاب الاخدود
فاخبره بشيء فقال عليه السلام :
ليس كما ذكرت ولكن ساخبرك عنهم : ان الله بعث رجلا حبشيا نبيا وهم حبشة فكذبوه فقاتلهم فقتلوا اصحابه واسروه واسروا اصحابه ثم بنوا حثيرا ( اخدودا) ثم ملاوه نارا ثم جمعوا الناس فقالوا : من كان على ديننا وامرنا فليعتزل ، ومن كان على دين هؤلاء فليرم نفسه في النار معه ، فجعل اصحابه يتهافتون في النار فجاءت امراة معها صبي لها ابن شهر ،
فلما هجمت على النار هابت ورقت على ابنها فناداها الصبي :
لا تهابي وارمي بي و بنفسك في النار فان هذا والله في الله قليل ! وصبيها كان ممن تكلم في في المهد "
_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كان أحد رؤساء الولايات المتحدة يتباهى بأنه كان خياطاً ( ترزى ) و كان يخيط ملابسه لنفسه ... فمن هو ؟.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أندروجونسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمة ( طازج ) ليست عربية الأصل فهى مُستعارة من لغة أخرى ... فهل أصلها فارسى أم تركى ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فارسية ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سيارة ( مرسيدس ) من أقدم و أفضل السيارات ، و هى ألمانية الصُنع ، و لقد أُطلق عليها هذا الإسم عام 1901 ، فلماذا 
إختاروا هذا الإسم ؟

أ - نسبة إلى إحدى المُذنبات السريعة و التى ظهرت للفلكيين فى تلك السنة .
ب - نسبة إلى إسم إبنة الممول النمساوى للشركة و إسمها مرسيدس جلينك ، و كان والدها شريك المهندسين ديملر و بنز 
مخترعا السيارة .
ج - نسبة إلى إسم زوجة المهندس ديملر و هى فى نفس الوقت أخت المهندس بنز و هما صانعا هذه السيارة .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   (ب)* 


*ب - نسبة إلى إسم إبنة الممول النمساوى للشركة و إسمها مرسيدس جلينك ، و كان والدها شريك المهندسين ديملر و بنز 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو مهندس ومخترع أميركي. سويدي الأصل. عمل في حقل الآلات البخارية والبوارج الحربية. وصل إلى لندن عام 1826 حيث بنى قاطرة بخارية دعاها «البدعة» وشارك في مباراة لصنع القاطرات. هاجر إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث أكمل سلسلة من اختراعاته و**التي أدت إلى صنع القنبلة الذرية الأولى* 


*من هو المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جون إريكسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي شذى_

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على متن سفينة كانت راسية على النيل أمام* *ديروط** وهي مدينة بمحافظة أسيوط من أب مصري وأم* *تركية**. توفي والداه وهو صغير. وقبل وفاتها، أتت به أمه إلى* *القاهرة** حيث نشأ بها يتيما تحت كفالة خاله الذي كان ضيق الرزق حيث كان يعمل مهندسا في مصلحة التنظيم. ثم انتقل خاله إلى مدينة* *طنطا** وهنالك أخذ ؟؟؟؟ يدرس في* *الكتاتيب**. أحس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بضيق خاله به مما أثر في نفسه، فرحل عنه وترك له رسالة كتب فيها:*
*ثقلت عليك مؤونتي* ** *إني أراها واهية*
*فافرح فإني ذاهب * ***متوجه في داهية*
*بعد أن خرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟من عند خاله هام على وجهه في طرقات مدنية طنطا حتى انتهى به الأمر إلى مكتب* *المحام* *محمد أبو شادي**، أحد زعماء* *ثورة 1919**، وهناك اطلع على كتب الأدب وأعجب بالشاعر* *محمود سامي البارودي**. وبعد أن عمل بالمحاماة لفترة من الزمن، التحق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بالمدرسة الحربية في عام* *1888** م وتخرج منها في عام* *1891** م ضابط برتبة* *ملازم ثان** في* *الجيش المصري** وعين في* *وزارة الداخلية**. وفي عام* *1896** م أرسل إلى* *السودان** مع* *الحملة المصرية** إلى أن الحياة لم تطب له هنالك، فثار مع بعض الضباط. نتيجة لذلك، أحيل ؟؟ على الاستيداع بمرتب ضئيل.*
*كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إحدى أعاجيب زمانه، ليس فقط في جزالة شعره بل في قوة ذاكرته التى قاومت السنين ولم يصيبها الوهن والضعف على مر 60 سنة هى عمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فإنها ولا عجب إتسعت لآلاف الآلاف من القصائد العربية القديمة والحديثة ومئات المطالعات والكتب وكان بإستطاعته – بشهادة أصدقائه – أن يقرأ كتاب أو ديوان شعر كامل في عده دقائق وبقراءة سريعة ثم بعد ذلك يتمثل ببعض فقرات هذا الكتاب أو أبيات ذاك الديوان. وروى عنه بعض أصدقائه أنه كان يسمع قارئ القرآن في بيت خاله يقرأ سورة الكهف أو مريم او طه فيحفظ ما يقوله ويؤديه كما سمعه بالروايه التى سمع القارئ يقرأ بها.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الشاعر حافظ ابراهيم ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* وهو فيلسوف ورياضي فرنسي يعتبر مؤسس الفلسفة الوضعية التي تعني بالظواهر والوقائع اليقينية وحسب. وتُهمل كل تفكير تجريدي أو ميتافيزيقي. ومن الباحثين من يعتبره أحد مؤسسي علم الاجتماع أيضاً. دعا إلى الإيمان بدين جديد هو دين الإنسانية. عاش فترة من حياته يتصدق عليه طلابه. ومات بالسرطان.* 



من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أوغست كونت 

هو مهندس ومخترع أميركي. سويدي الأصل. عمل في حقل الآلات البخارية والبوارج الحربية. وصل إلى لندن عام 1826 حيث بنى قاطرة بخارية دعاها «البدعة» وشارك في مباراة لصنع القاطرات. هاجر إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث أكمل سلسلة من اختراعاته. 
من المقصود؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة*
*وجواب سؤالك*
*هو*
*جون إريكسون*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابة صحيحة عيوني عيون..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* يعتبر أحد أبرز رواد صناعة السيارات في العالم. فقد أحدث ثورة هائلة في هذه الصناعة. انشأ مع غيره شركة ديترويت لصناعة السيارات عام 1899. ثم انسحب منها لينشىء عام 1903 بالتعاون مع آخرين شركة فورد للسيارات وسرعان ما بسط سيطرته على هذه الشركة التي أصبحت أحدى أكبر الشركات في العالم*


*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## ahmad haossain

هنري فورد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخوي أحمد حسين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* صاحب «الرسالة». أديب من كبار الكتاب المصريين. ولد بقرية كفر دميرة القديم، في طلخا، ودخل الأزهر قبل الثالثة عشرة، وفصل قبل إتمام دراسته. وعمل في التدريس الأهلي. فعلّم العربية في مدرسة «الفرير» نحو سبع سنوات. وتعلم مدة في مدرسة الحقوق الفرنسية بالقاهرة. ودرّس الأدب العربي في المدرسة الأميركية بالقاهرة (1922) ثم في دار المعلمين العليا ببغداد (1929) وأقام ثلاث سنوات صنف فيها كتابه «العراق كما عرفته» واحترق الكتاب قبل نشره. وعاد إلى القاهرة، فأصدر مجلة «الرسالة» سنة (1933 ـ 1953) ثم إلى جانبها «الرواية» وأغلقهما. وانتخب عضواً في مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة. وعين في المجلس الأعلى للأداب والفنون. وكان قبل ذلك من أعضاء المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق. ونال جائزة الدولة التقديرية (سنة 62) ثم أعاد إصدار مجلة الرسالة سنة (63) ولكن لم تكن لها مكانتها الأولى، فاحتجبت وانقطع إلى تحرير «مجلة الأزهر» سنة 1372 ـ 1374 هـ، وتوفي بالقاهرة. وحمل إلى قريته فدفن فيها. وأول ما علت به شهرته، كتاب «تاريخ الأدب العربي ـ ط) ثم كان من كتبه المطبوعة «دفاع عن البلاغة» و«وحي الرسالة» أربعة أجزاء، و«أصول الأدب» و«في ضوء الرسالة*


*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أحمد حسن الزيات*

* (**16 جمادى الآخرة**1303 هـ**/**2 إبريل**1885** -* *16 ربيع الأول**1388 هـ**/**12 مايو**1968**)* 

*من كبار رجال النهضة الثقافية في* *مصر**والعالم العربي**،* 

*ومؤسس* *مجلة الرسالة**. اختير عضوا في المجامع اللغوية* 

*في القاهرة، ودمشق، وبغداد،* 

*وحاز على* *الجائزة التقديرية في الأدب** عام* *1962** م في مصر.*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  المقصود

يعد ????? أحد الرواد الأوائل لفن القصة العربية، وهو واحد من القلائل الذين نهضوا بهذا الفن الذي شهد نضوجًا مبكرًا على يديه، واستطاع أن يقدم ألوانًا مختلفة من القصص الواقعية والرومانسية والتاريخية والاجتماعية، كما برع في فنون القصة المختلفة؛ سواء كانت القصة القصيرة، أو الرواية، وتأثَّر به عدد كبير من الأدباء والروائيين الذين أفادوا كثيرًا من أعماله. كان والده ????? باشا قد كرّس حياته لخدمة اللغة العربية ومعارفها، وكان يتردّد على مجالسه بعض أعلام الأدب والفكر، وقد "تعهده الوالد منذ النشأة، وحبّب إليه المُطالعة، ومن حسن حظه أن كان لوالده خزانة كتب كبيرة، يعتني بها، ويبذل في تنميتها وقته وماله، فكانت خير معين له على الاطلاع، وولّدت فيه حب الكتب"( ). تلقّى ?????? "تعليمه الأول بمدرسة الناصرية الابتدائية والإلهامية الثانوية، ولمرضه لزم داره، واضطر إلى الحصول على البكالوريا عن طريق المنزل لا المدرسة"( ). سافر للاستشفاء بسويسرة، ولم يتم دراسته. "وكان قد دخل مدرسة الزراعة العليا، ولكنه لم يُتم الدراسة بها، إذ أُصيب بحمى التيقوئيد، ولزم الفراش ثلاثة أشهر، وهو يعد هذا المرض من المؤثرات فيه، إلى جانب ولده وشقيقه محمد، ويبين هذا التأثير فيه بأنه قضى مدة هذا المرض "في ألوات شتى من التفكير وأخلاط الأحلام، واستطعت أن أهضم الكثير من الآراء التي تلقيتها من أخي، أو استمددتها مما قرأته من الكتب"( ). وقد "انصرف ??????وشقيقه محمد ????? إلى الفن القصصي بجميع فروعه، ممّا كان من العسير على شيوخ الأسر تقبله منهما، ولا سيما لأن هذا الفن يُعالج العواطف المشبوبة والمشاعر الوجدانية، وهي موضوعات كانت تُعتبر وقتها موضوعات شائكة، لا يصح لمن ينتسب إلى هذه الأسرة أن يضيع وقته فيها"( ). بين الرومانسية والواقعية: كان في بداية حياته يميل إلى الرومانسية، ولميله إلى الرومانسية أقبل بشغف على قراءة مصطفى لطفي المنفلوطي، يقول: "كانت نزعته الرومانسية الحلوة تملك عليَّ مشاعري، وأسلوبه السلس يسحرني. وكل إنسان في أوج شبابه تُغطِّي عليه نزعة الرومانسية والموسيقا، فيُصبح شاعراً ولو بغير قافية، وقد يكون أيضاً شاعراً بلا لسان!". كما استهوته في فترة البدايات مدرسة المهجر ـ وعلى رأسها جبران ـ "وقد أعجب ??????بكتابه "الأجنحة المتكسرة"، وتأثرت به كتاباته الأولى"( ). استغلّ فراغه في الاطلاع والدراسة الأدبية، واهتم بقراءات جديدة تجنح إلى الواقعية، مثل "حديث عيسى بن هشام" لمحمد المويلحي، ورواية "زينب" للدكتور محمد حسين هيكل، وكان هذا من توجيه أخيه محمد، الذي قضى بضع سنين في أوربا، اطلع في خلالها على ما جدَّ هناك من ألوان الأدب واتجاهاته، وعاد إلى مصر محملاً بشتى الآراء الجديدة التي يقول عنها ??????في كتاب "شفاء الروح": "كان يتحدّث بها ـ أي الآراء الجديدة ـ إليَّ، فأستقبلها بعاطفتين لا تخلوان من تفاوت: عاطفة الحذر، وعاطفة الإعجاب. هذه الآراء كانت وليدة نزعة قوامها جحود القديم … ولكن جدتها أخذت تهدأ على توالي الأيام، ومن ثم اتخذت طريقها الطبيعي في التطور. والأمر الذي كان يشغل فكر أخي، ويرغب في تحقيقه هو إنشاء أدب مصري مبتكر، يستملي من وحيه دخيلة نفوسنا، وصميم بيئتنا". وانتهى الصراع بين الرومانسية والواقعية في نفس ??????إلى تغليب الواقعية، فكانت مجموعاته الأولى على غرارها. على أن الرومانسية لم تذهب تماماً من نفس?????بل نامت في فترة الحماسة للواقعية وأهدافها القومية المصرية، ثم ظهرت بعد ذلك في عدة قصص طويلة وقصيرة، منها قصته الطويلة "نداء المجهول"( ).

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الكاتب السوري محمود تيمور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أرملة الرئيس الأميركي جون كينيدي. وهي أرملة الثري اليوناني أرسطو أوناسيس بعد وفاته. تزوجت من الأول عام 1953، ثم تزوجت من الثاني بعد مصرع الرئيس كينيدي عام 1963 في سنة 1968. وقد شغلت الرأي العام الأميركي في كلتا حالتيها*

*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أوناسيس* هي جاكلين *كينيدي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيج العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعتبر أحد أعظم الروائيين في العالم وهو فيلسوف اخلاقي ومصلح اجتماعي. تميزت كتاباته بعمق تحليله للإنسان ككائن اجتماعي. رفض في أواخر حياته مؤسسات المجتمع وفيها الملكية الشخصية والدولة نفسها أبرز روائعه: الحرب والسلم آناكارنينا توفي عام 1910 م*

*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تولستوى ،ألكونت ليو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

? - 287?): فيلسوف يوناني. كان تلميذا لأرسطو. وقد ألف في علم الطبيعة وعلم النبات وعلم المنطق وعلم السياسة, وفي الشعر والميتافيزيقا وغيرها. لم يبق لنا من آثاره غير أقلها, ومن هذا الأقل كتاب <تاريخ النباتات> History of Plants وقد صنف فيه النباتات حسب أشكالها وطرائق نموها, وكتاب <شخصيات ونماذج بشرية> Charakteres الذي احتذاه لابرويير وغيره من كبار الكتاب (را. لابرويير). 

من هو ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب* 

*ثيوفراستوس* 


*السؤال*  
*(1596 - 1650): فيلسوف وفيزيائي ورياضي فرنسي. يعتبر في رأي كثير من الباحثين أبا الفلسفة الحديثة ومؤسسها. اكتشف الهندسة التحليلية. اشتهر بكتابة <مقالة في المنهج> Discours de la méthode (عام 1637) وفيه اطرح كل المعتقدات السابقة ليعاود البحث عن الحقيقة شاكا في كل شيء إلا حقيقة واحدة وهي أنه يشك, ومن هنا كلمته المشهورة: <أنا أشك فإذن أنا أفكر. وأنا أفكر فإذن أنا موجود>: Dubito ergo cogito cogito ergo sum.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ديكارت  روني

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(1833 - 1911): فيلسوف ألماني. أسس <الفلسفة الحياتية> (را. الحياتية, الفلسفة) التي تقول بأن الحياة الإنسانية وتعبيراتها الثقافية هي مصدر الفلسفة وموضوعها. 

من هو ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وليام ديلتاى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح عزيزتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100% * 


*ننتظر سؤال  جديد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابتج صحيحة عزيزتي ..

عفوا على التاخير ..

----------


## مهتاب

ولد30 مارس 1853 في زندرت - 29 يوليو 1890 في أوفر سور أوايز) كان رساماً هولندياً، مصنف كأحد فناني الانطباعية. تتضمن رسومه بعضاً من أكثر القطع شهرة وشعبية وأغلاها سعراً في العالم. عانى من نوبات متكررة من المرض العقلي — توجد حولها العديد من النظريات المختلفة — وأثناء إحدى هذه الحادثات الشهيرة، قطع جزء من أذنه اليسرى. كان من أشهر فناني التصوير التشكيلي. اتجه للتصوير التشكيلي للتعبير عن مشاعره وعاطفته. في آخر خمس سنوات من عمره رسم ما يفوق 800 لوحة زيتية.
من هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فينسنت ويليم فان كوخ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو صاحب قانون الوراثة ؟*

----------


## غروب 2006

مندل 
                            صححي خيتو

----------


## ابو طارق

جريجور يوهان مندل 



الجواب  صحيح 100%

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي ثاني لغات العالم انتشارا*

----------


## ahmad haossain

الصينيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بالنسبة لجواب سؤالي
الأخت غروب ومحمود سعد إجابة صحيحة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهو أول طعام يأكلة المؤمنون في الجنة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السمك ..

----------


## مهتاب

السمك اول طعام يأكله المؤمنون في الجنة

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب سؤالي  كان  غلط* 


*اكرر السؤال*

*ماهي ثاني لغات العالم انتشارا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الاسبانية ..

ماهي الدولة العربية التي ظهرت فيها الصحافة بعد مصر ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختي شذى الزهراء
اللغة الإسبانية هي ثاني اللغات انتشاراً في الولايات المتحدة. وينتشر تعليمها كلغة ثانية في البلاد لدى كثير من المدارس. ويتركز الناطقون باللغة الإسبانية على وجه الخصوص في الولايات الجنوبية حيث يوجد الكثير من الهسبان فضلاً عن الينوي ونيويورك ونيو جيرسي، وفي بعض تلك الولايات قد تجد أحياء كاملة تستخدم فيها أساساً اللغة الإسبانية. ويقدر أن 30 مليون شخص (12 % من السكان) يتكلمون الإسبانية كلغتهم الأولى أو الثانية، وهو ما يجعل الولايات المتحدة خامس دول العالم من حيث عدد الناطقين فيها بالإسبانية (بعد المكسيك وإسبانيا وكولومبيا والأرجنتين على الترتيب).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الإحصائيات على أكبر اللغات العالم من حيث عدد الذين يتكلمون بها وعدد الدول :
اللغة الأولى عالميا هي الإنجليزية ب 410مليون شخص يتحدثون بها عبر العالم وب74 دولة أنكلوساكسونية أي التي تعتبرها اللغة رسمية في البلاد 
اللغة الثانية عالميا وهي الفرنسية ب 180 مليون شخص تقريبا يتحدثون بها عبر العالم و ب51 دولة فرنكفونية أي التي تعتبرها اللغة رسمية في البلاد
اللغة الثالثة عالميا وهي الإسبانية ب 300 مليون شخص تقريبا يتحدثون بها في القارة أمريكيا وإسبانياو ب 23 بلد التي تعتبر فيه اللغة الأم
اللغة الرابعة عالميا وهي لا تستحقها في نظري وهي الألمانية ب100 مليون شخص تقريبا يتحدثون بها في أوربا و في 3 دول تقريباوتعتبر اللغة الأم في هذه الدول
وهذه اللغات الأربع تعتبر لغات حية أي تعلم في معاهد عبر العالم
اللغة الخامسة عالميا وهي العربية و تستحق أكثر من ذلك ب 300 مليون شخص تقريبا يتحدثون بها في القارة الإفريقية و الأسيويةوب22 دولة عربية وفي 5 دول أخرى تعتبر كأقلية كالتشاد مثلا...وهي لغة الأم بالنسبة لجميع الدول العربية 
اللغة السادسة عالميا وهي صينية مندرية بحوالي1100000000 في صين 
وهذا ترتيب يأخذ معايير كثيرة كمستوى الإنتشار في العالم و مستوى إهتمام الدول بلغة و بالإضافة إلى العدد وإذا ركزنا على العدد دون معايير الأخرى فستصبح الصينية الأولى عالميا و العربية الثالثة بعد الإنجليزية

----------


## ابو طارق

*لبنان  هو الدولة الثانية * 

*بعد مصر  في انشاء الصحافة* 

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سؤالي كان اول دولة انتشرت فيها الصحافه ؟

هي مصر ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سؤالك كان* 
*ماهي الدولة العربية التي ظهرت فيها الصحافة بعد مصر ؟
أرجعي للصفحة السابقة للتأكد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الدولة العربية التي ظهرت فيها الصحافة بعد مصر ؟
هي الجزائر

ننتظر التصحيح عزيزتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنتي * 

*عيون لاتنام*

*  نرجواا  التصحيح*

----------


## بريط

من هي الدوله التي حصلت على كاس العالم 2006؟؟

----------


## بريط

مافي اختيارات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ماهي الدولة العربية التي ظهرت فيها الصحافة بعد مصر ؟
هي الجزائر


عفواا عزيزتي عيون بالفعل اجابتج صح ..

ماانتبهت لسؤالي ...

----------


## مهتاب

الدولة التي فازت بكأس العالم 2006 
ايطاليا
حين فازت على فرنسا بركلات الترجيحية

----------


## وفائي لعلي

اين السؤال لماذا هذا التاخير

----------


## ابو طارق

ساضع انا السؤال 

كلنا  نضع اسئلة وليس مخصص لشخص معين 

ايضا  لقد  انحرفنا  عن  العنوان الاساسي  للسؤال 

وهو 

سؤال من المقصود  

ارجوا التقيد  بالعنوان  


اول رائد فضاء  سوفييتي  يطير في الفضاء الخارجي

----------


## مهتاب

بدأ عصر الفضاء في اليوم الرابع من أكتوبر من عام 1957م. ففي ذلك اليوم أطلق الاتحاد السوفييتي أول قمر صناعي (سبوتنيك 1) ليدور حول الأرض. وكانت أول رحلة طيران فضائية مأهولة يوم 12 أبريل عام 1961م، حين دار رائد الفضاء السوفييتي يوري جاجارين حول الأرض في السفينة الفضائية فوستوك 1 في رحلة استغرقت 108 دقائق.

----------


## ابو طارق

جواب  سليم  ومتقن  

تشكر  ابني 

مهتاب 

السؤال 

من المعروف ان  نيل ارمسترونغ  هو اول انسان  ينزل  على سطح القمر 

انما من هو  الرجل الثاني الذي  كان معه وهبط  بعده

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون ( ألدرن )*

*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## مهتاب

في العام 1969م تنطلق سفينة الفضاء أبو لو 11 من منصة إطلاق الصواريخ متجهة إلى القمر حاملة طاقمها الثلاثة ارمسترونغ ,, الدرن ,,, كولن ,,,, 

رائدي الفضاء "ارمسترونغ" و "الدرن" ينزلان بالمركبة القمرية من المركبة المدارية الى القمر ويبقى "كولن" في المركبة المدارية لحين عودتهم

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صحيح 100% 

شكرا  

عيون لاتنام  

ومهتاب 

من هو اول رائد فضاء  عربي  وفي اي  سنة  كانت  اول رحلة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الامير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز ال سعود ..عام 1985

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*استعمل في الحرب العالميه الثانيه 
أهميتة* 
*يحدد مواقع الطائرات والسفن ويرشد قاذفات القنابل والمدفعيه 
أسرار هذا الجهــاز : 
يتكون من جهاز راديو لإرسال الموجه القصيره وجهاز لتركيز الموجه 
وحزمه توجيه هوائيه تستقبل الحزمه المنعكسه بعد الإصطدام بالهدف , وجهاز إستقبال لأنابيب اشعة ( كاثود )  
تحطيم الهدف: 
يمكن الحصول على الهدف بإدارة الهوائي إلى إتجاه أقوى صدى بحيث تدار على شاشه مع إتصالها بالهوائي 
وذلك لكي تظهر الصوره المراده.
إضافه : 
يرجع الفضل في إختراع هذا الجهاز  إلى ( سير روبرت واطسن ) المخترع البريطاني والخبير بالأجواء . 
ويعتبر هذا الجهاز السلاح الذي إنتصرت به بريطانيا في الحرب العالميه الثانيه .*


*فماهو هذا الجهاز ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

الرادار
إن حوادث الطائرات أو إختطافها في أماكن متفرقه من العالم يكتنفه شيء من الغموض لعدم معرفة الأسباب الحقيقيه لهذه الأعمال 
إلا أن أول شيء تفعله شركات الطيران المالكه لهذه الطائرات هو البحث عنه يكون بين حطام الطائره في مكان سقوطها سواء كان على الأرض أو في البحار أو المحيطات  وهو يقوم بتسجيل الإرتفاع والإتجاه والضغط الجوي والسرعه 
كما يقوم بتسجيل الحديث بين قائد الطائره والمساعد والمهندس الجوي و يقوم بتسجيل 60معلومه مختلفه كل نصف ساعه وبهذا فهو يعتبر مرجعاً لمعرفة أسباب سقوط الطائره 
إضافه : 
يوضع  في مؤخرة الطائره ويقاوم صدمه مقدارها 500 رطل ويتحمل 1150درجه مئويه لمدة نصف ساعه كما أنه يمكن أن يستقر في قاع البحر لمدة شهر دون أن يتأثر بشيء.
أسراره : 
بداخله جهاز يقوم بإرسال نبضات واشارات معينه يمكن عن طريقها التعرف على مكانه بواسطة جهاز (( سونر )) الذي يلتقط هذه الإشارات 
ويبلغ ثمنه 85ألف دولار وقد تم إستخدامه أول مره في عام 1965 
ومكانه بالتحديد في الطائره غير معلوم لأحد سوى الشركه المالكه 
فماهي؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

الصندوق  الاسود 


السؤال 
 ما الفرق بين الاختراع والاكتشاف ؟

----------


## مهتاب

الاختراع ايجاد شئ غير موجود والاكتشاف ايجاد شئ موجود .
 من هو الفيلسوف الذي كان تلميذا لسقراط ؟

----------


## مهند سيف

السلام عليكم
تقريبا افلاطون
من هو الذي اغتال الرئيس الامريكي جون كندي؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

توفي مقتولاً في 22 نوفمبر، 1963 في دلاس، تكساس وقد أُتّهم لي *هارفي اوسولد* باغتياله.

*لي هارفي اوسولد** أدين بارتكاب الجريمة، وقد قتل هو نفسه بعد يومين على يد اليهودي* *جاك روبي** وذلك قبل انعقاد المحكمة، وقد توفي روبي في فيما بعد عقب إصابته بسرطان الرئة بشكل اعتبره البعض مريباً وذلك قبل إعادة محاكمته هو الآخر. وقد توصلت* *لجنة وارن** عقب التحقيق إلى أن أوسولد قام بعملية الاغتيال منفرداً، بينما توصلت لجنة أخرى إلى أن هناك احتمال وجود مؤامرة. وقد بقيت عملية الاغتيال مثار جدل عام على الدوام. وما تزال تثار شكوك بأن* *لوكالة المخابرات الأمريكية**سي .آي .إيه** (CIA) أو لجهاز استخبارات* *الاتحاد السوفييتي** السابق (**كي.جي.بي**) يد في مقتله.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هوأحد ملوك عمان ولد في النصف الأول من القرن 19 وأوائل القرن 20 ونظرا لحياة اللهو والمجون والتسلط سخط عليه الناس وكانت نهايته على يد الأمام محمد بن إسماعيل..*
*من هو المقصود ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

سليمان النبهاني

----------


## مهتاب

- نشأته في أسرة ذات علم ودين (ولد في سيالكوت بباكستان 1289ه-1877م ومات1938م)
2- ثقافته الواسعة حيث درس الحقوق والفلسفة والأدب والاقتصاد 
3- إلمامه بالكثير من لغات العالم كالعربية والفارسية والأوردية والانجليزية والألمانية . 
4- تنقله وعمله في جامعات عدة في الهند وألمانيا وبريطانيا . 
5- شخصيته الطموحة المحبة للعلم منذ نعومة أظفاره إلى أن لقي ربه 
من هو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

محمد إقبال 

(ولد في غرناطة بالأندلس500ه قضى حياته الأولى يدرس ويداوي الناس ثم حاجبا وكاتبا للأمراءوالسلاطين)ومن أهم مؤلفاته:رسم الدواء الني جمعها ابن رشدفي كتابه الكليات- ورسالة في النفس-وقصة حي بن يقظان

من هو ؟

----------


## مهتاب

ابن الطفيل
ألف كتاب النبات الذي رتب فيه النباتات على حروف المعجم، واهتم بكل ما قيل فيها نثرا وشعرا حتى أواخر القرن الثالث الهجري. كان منهجه في تأليف كتابه يعتمد على وصف بضع مئات من النباتات التى رآها بنفسه، أو سمع عنها من الأعراب الثقات، وأضاف إلى ما نقل عن زياسقوريذوس العالم الإغريقي الذي اشتهر بمعرفته بالنباتات الطبية إضافات أساسية، وأصبح بذلك عمدة الأطباء والعشابين، ونقلت عنه أكبر كتب الصيدلة كمفردات الأدوية لابن البيطار.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبو حنيفة الدينوري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو سيد البكائين؟
*

----------


## ahmad haossain

هو الإمام السجاد عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي أحمد يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الصلاة التي ليس فيها ركوع ولا سجود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صلاة الميت ..

----------


## ابو طارق

ما صلة  القرابة  بين  

المهماتا  غاندي  *****وانديرا  غاندي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

انديرا غاندي حفيدة المهاتما غاندي .

----------


## ابو طارق

ابنتي   

شذى الزهراء  

تأكدي من  جوابك  

للاسف  غلط

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ليس لهما صلة قرابة ...

المهاتما غاندي زعيم هندي ..

انديرا غاندي ..كانت رئيسة وزراء في الهند ..

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم  الجواب  صحيح  ليس  هناك اي صلة قرابة 

انما للمعلومات 


*أنديرا غاندي* (بالإنجليزية: Indira Gandhi) رئيسة وزراء الهند الراحلة, ولدت في 19 نوفمبر1916, تم اغتيالها في 31 أكتوبر1984.
كانت أول امرأة تصبح رئيسة للوزراء بالهند, وهي ابنة جواهر لال نهرو الذي كان أيضا رئيسا للوزراء. ابنها راجيف غاندي الذي أصبح لاحقا رئيسا للوزراء, تزوجت فيروز غاندي الذي غير اسمه من “فيروز خان”, ولا تربطها صلة قرابة مع المهاتما غاندي الذي ساعد الهند في استقلالها.

----------


## ابو طارق

راهب روسي عاش واشتهر قبيل الثورة البلشفية. عاش طفولة غريبة حيث مات أخوه وأخته غرقا.
حكت عنه الأساطير وقيل أنه كان لديه قدرة على اشفاء المرضى. وذاع صيته عندما استعانت به الامبراطورة لعلاج ابنها الذي كان يعاني مرض سيولة الدم (الهيموفيليا) الذي ورثه من عائلة والدته التي تنحدر من الاسرة المالكة الانجليزية..
يقال أن نفوزه وتأثيره على الامبراطورة كان سببا في قيام بعض أفراد أسرتها بقتله..
قيل أن قتله كان اسطورة وانهم حاولوا قتله بسم السيانيد المميت ولكنهم فشلوا حتى بعد وضع كمية كبيرة منه وأطلقوا عليه طلقات عديدة من الاعيرة النارية ولكنه لم يمت الا بعد محاولات عديدة..
فسر العلماء عدم تأثرة بالسم بمإصابته بنقصان الحمض المعوي ويقول البعض ان معاقرته للخمر ابطلت مفعول السم ... ولكن انتشرت الاشاعات انه كان يتعاطى كميات ضئيلة من السم يوميا ليحمي نفسه في حالة ان حاول أحدا قتله..
كما اعتقد البعض ان قتله على يد العائلة المالكة كان نزير الشؤم لها والذي ادى إلى اندلاع الثورة وقتل جميع افراد العائلة على يد الثوار...
من هو هذا الراهب

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب هو : جريجوري راسبوتين

----------


## ابو طارق

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* شاعر وأمير عربي من الأسرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ابن عم ناصر الدولة، وسيف الدولة الحمداني. حارب الروم وأسروه، واشتهر بقصائده المعروفة بالروميات.
اسمه الحارث بن سعيد بن حمدان بن حمدون ؟؟؟؟؟، ؟؟؟؟؟؟كنيته، وُلد في الموصل 320 هـ، وقُتل في 357 هـ في موقعة بينه وبين ابن أخته أبو المعالي بن سيف الدولة ، نشأ في كنف ابن عمه وزوج أخته سيف الدولة الحمداني بعد أن قتل ناصر الدولة أباه سعيد بن حمدان، فنشأ عنده كريماً عزيزاً، وولاه منبج من أعمال الشام كما صحبه في حربه ضد الروم. اغتيل والده وهو في الثالثة من عمره على يد ابن أخيه جرّاء طموحه السياسي، لكنّ سيف الدولة قام برعايته .
استقرّ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟في بلاد الحمدانيين في حلب. درس الأدب والفروسية، ثم تولّى منبج وأخذ يرصد تحرّكات الروم. وقع مرتين في أسر الروم. وطال به الأسر وهو أمير ، فكاتب ابن عمه سيف الدولة ليفتديه، لكنّ سيف الدولة تباطأ وظلّ يهمله. كانت مدة الأسر الأولى سبع سنين وأشهراً على الأرجح. وقد استطاع النجاة بأن فرّ من سجنه في خرشنة، وهي حصن على الفرات. أما الأسر الثاني فكان سنة 962 م. وقد حمله الروم إلى القسطنطينية، فكاتب سيف الدولة وحاول استعطافه وحثّه على افتدائه، وراسل الخصوم . وفي سنة (966) م تم تحريره. وفي سجنه نظم الروميات، وهي من أروع الشعر الإنساني وأصدقه.
علم سيف الدولة أن ؟؟؟؟؟فارس طموح، فخاف على ملكه منه، ولهذا أراد أن يحطّ من قدره وان يكسر شوكته ويخذله ويذلّه بإبقائه أطول فترة ممكنة في الأسر.
ولهذا قام بمساواته مع باقي الأسرى، رغم انه ابن عمه، وله صولات وجولات في الكرم والدفاع عن حدود الدولة وخدمة سيف الدولة الحمداني.

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:أبو فراس الحمداني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو الصحابي الذي نفي الى الربذة؟
*

----------


## مهتاب

أبو ذر الغفاري

----------


## مهتاب

لمن كتاب من لا يحضره الفقيه ؟

----------


## خادمة المهدي

للشيخ الصدوق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لمن كتاب من لا يحضره الفقيه ؟
هو الشيخ بهاء الدين محمّدبن الحسين‏العاملي رحمه الله تعالى ، ويعرف بالشيخ البهائي 


ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الشيخ محمّد بن عليّ بن الحسين بن موسى بن بابويه القمّي المعروف بالشيخ الصدوق
إجابة الاخت خادمة المهدي صحيحة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

من أصحاب الصادق عليه السلام، مذكور في كتب الرجال خال من الذم، بل هو ممدوح، كثير الرواية والحديث، له كتب، وذكره الصدوق في آخر الفقيه وذكر طريقه إليه وروى عنه كثيرا واعتمد عليه، وهو مدح له لما علم من أول كتابه، وروى عنه سائر علمائنا ومحدثينا واحتجوا برواياته وعملوا بها وذكر الشيخ والنجاشي أن له كتاباً، وذكرا طريقهما إليه، وهو نوع مدح حيث إنه ظهر أنه من مؤلفي الشيعة وذكره الشيخ في أصحاب الباقر عليه السلام  وقد استدل الشهيد في شرح الإرشاد على صحة رواياته برواية الحسن ابن محبوب عنه كثيرا مع الإجماع على تصحيح ما يصح عن الحسن بن محبوب‏
من هذه الصحابي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خليد بن أوفى أبو الربيع العاملي الشامي‏*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كان فاضلاً شاعراً أديباً وذكر أحمد بن محمد بن عيّاش في كتاب مقتضب الأثر في إمامة الأئمة الإثنى عشر أنه كان منقطعاً إلى الرّضا عليه السلام وأنه رثاه وقال يخاطب ابنه الجواد عليه السلام وذكر له قصيدة منها : 
يا بن الوصي وصي أكرم الرسل ,,,أعني النبي الصادق المصدوقا 
لا يسبقنّي في شفاعتكم غــــــــدا ,,,أحد فلست بحبـــــــكم مسبوقـا
يا بن الثمانية الأئمة غرّبـــــــــوا,,, وأبا الثلاثة شرّقوا تشريـقــــــا
إن المشارق والمغارب أنتــــــــم,,, جاء الكتاب بذلكم تصديقـــــــا
وذكره ابن شهر آشوب في شعراء أهل البيت عليهم السلام(1).

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عبد الله بن أيوب العاملي الجزيني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صحابي جليل : وكان فارساً شجاعاً ، له ذكر في المغازي والفتوح الاسلامية ، ويعدّ من أبرز أنصار الامام الحسين عليه السلام ، وكان شريفاً في قومه ، وشخصية أسدية كبرى ، ومن شخصيات الكوفة البارزة ، وكان ممن يأخذ البيعة للامام الحسين عليه السلام :* 

*     وحينما برز كان يرتجز :* 
*إن تسألـوا عنّي فإنّي ذو لبد*
*من فرع قومٍ في ذرىُ بـني أسد*
*فمن بغانا حايد عن اسـر شد*
*وكـافر بدين جبّـار صَمــد*


*      وقال الإمام الحسين عليه السلام عند مصرعه : « رحمك الله يا مسلم ( فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر ) .*

*من هو المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مسلم بن عوسجة ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كان تابعيّاَ ومن فرسان العرب ووجوه العرب ، ومن أصحاب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وشهد معه مشاهده ، ثم صحب الامام الحسن عليه السلام ، ولمّا جاء مسلم بن عقيل قام معه وصار يقبض الأموال من الشيعة لشراء السلاح ، ثم خرج إلى الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ومعه نافع بن هلال الجملي . 

     وهو الذي ذكر وقت الصلاة فقال للامام عليه السلام : . . . وأحبّ أن القى الله ربي وقد صلّيت معك ، فقال له عليه السلام : « ذكرت الصلاة جعلك الله من المصلّين الذاكرين ، نعم هذا أول وقتها » . 
     وكان من رجزه : عــزاء لآل  المصـطفى وبناته
علـى حسين خير الناس سبط محمد
عـزاء لزهـراء النبـي وزوجها
خزانة علـم الله من بعـد أحمـد
عزاء لأهل الشرق والغرب كلّهم
وحزناً على حبس الحسـين المسدّد
فمـن مبلـغ عنّ  النبـي وبنتـه
بــأن ابنـــكم مجهداي مجيبه

من هو ؟

----------


## مهتاب

أبو ثمامة عمرو بن عبد الله الصائدي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بن الإمام الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب (ع) أمه يقال لها رملة. وقال الرواة أنه غلام لم يبلغ الحلم وذكروا أن الإمام الحسين (ع) نظر إليه عندما خرج للمبارزة، اعتنقه وجعلا يبكيان حتى غشي عليهما، ثم استأذن عمه في المبارزة فأبى أن يأذن له فلم يزل الغلام يقبّل يديه ورجليه حتى أذن له، فخرج ودموعه تسيل على خديه وهو يرتجز ويقول:*

*إن تنكروني فأنا نجل الحسن   سبط النبي المصطفى والمؤتمن**هذا حسين كالأسير المرتهن    بين أناس لاصقوا صوب ألمزن**من هو ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب: القاسم بن الامام الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب (ع) 
وما ادرك ما القاسم(ع)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي خادمة المهدي*
*يعطيك القوة والعافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

من المقصود 


شهد عهده نهضة معمارية وتعليمية كبيرة حيث اهتم بتجديد الجامع الأزهر ، كما أنشأ عام 665 هجرية جامعا عرف باسمه إلى اليوم في مدينة القاهرة وهو جامع ؟؟؟؟؟؟، وأقام المدرسة الظاهرية بدمشق عام 676 هجرية .
ويعتبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أبرز ملوك الدولة المملوكية ، بتحالفه مع
بركة خان زعيم القبيلة الذهبية المغولية و إقامته لمعاهدات وعلاقات ودية مع كل من مانفرد بن فردريك الثاني الامبراطور الروماني وملك قشتالة ألفونسو العاشر ، وبقضائه أيضا على المؤامرات التي كانت تحاك ضد حكمه حيث أخمد تمرد الأمير علم الدين سنجر الحلبي عام 1260 والتي كانت بعد مقتل السلطان قطز ، إضافة إلى ثورة الكوراني في القاهرة ضده في ذات العام ، ووسع ملكه بالفتوحات حيث أعلن الجهاد في جبهتين ضد المغول والصليبيين في الشام وقد دام حكمه حوالي سبعة عشر عاماً.
* وفاته :*

توفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟يوم الخميس 27 محرم من عام 676 هجرية - 2 مايو 1277 ميلادية بعد أن أرسى اسمه ضمن قائمة أبرز سلاطين العصر المملوكي .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس البندقداري*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مؤلف موسيقي وعازف* *أورغن** ألماني، يعتبر أحد أكبر عباقرة الموسيقى الكلاسيكية في التاريخ الغربي.*
*ولد عام ١٦٨٥ م في* *إيزناخ**. تعلم في بلدته، وتلقى دراسته للموسيقى في الوقت ذاته عن أبيه* 
*ألّف في جميع أنواع الصيغ المويسيقية المعروفة في زمنه، عدا* *الأوبرا**، وكان مذهبه الديني* *البروتستانتي* *الألماني** أساسا لمعظم أعماله الموسيقية. ونتاجه الفني زاخر بعشرات المئات من القطع الموسيقية المختلفة الصيغة*
*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يوهان سباستيان باخ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو  المقصود 
ولد (22 فبراير 1857 - 8 يناير 1941) ضابط بالجيش البريطاني و كاتب و مؤسس الحركة الكشفية. سيرة؟؟؟؟؟؟: ولد "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" في 22 شباط عام 1857. كان راميا من الدرجة الاولى. وممثلا طبيعيا وفنانا، وكان يملك حسا مشرقا بالدعابة. ولكنه أيضا قد كان يذهب وحده أحياناً إلى غابة قرب المدرسة، يتعقب الاحياء البرية ويراقبها. فقد كتب فيما بعد عن هذه الفترة يقول: "لقد تحققت في ابنائها في بعض ما يحيط بنا من عجائب، وتكشف لناظري ما في الغابة و الشمس من جمال". وكان "؟؟؟؟؟؟" يذهب اثناء العطلات للاستكشاف، وركوب القوارب التي كان يصلحها (مع اخيه) بأنفسهم، او يخرجون للنزهة، والتخييم في مخازن الغلال او في العراء... اجرى امتحان دخول الجيش بدون علم أهله، ونجح بتفوق فعين فوراً برتبة ضابط وقد برهن على انه جندي لامع، وسرعان ما رقي.... أحرز نجاحا مدهشا ... الجيش - الفكرة الكشفية: ولعل أشهر نجاح عسكري أحرزه الكولونيل "؟؟؟؟؟؟" كان عندما حاصره وألفا من رجاله تسعة الاف رجل من ثائري البوير في مدينة ماوكنغ في جنوب افريقيا. دام حصار مدينة ماكينغ 217 يوما إلى ان وصلت اليها التعزيزات. ... و كان له من العمر 46 سنة. بداية المغامرة: وعند عودة "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" إلى بريطانيا اندهش لأن ألفتيان كانوا يقبلون على شراء كتابه وأطلقوا على انفسهم اسم "الفتيان الكشافة". وبذلك شكلوا جماعات صغيرة لممارسة الكشفية.و نتيجة لذلك قرر "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" ان يعيد النظر في الكتيب ليجعله أكثر ملائمة للشباب. وفي صيف 1907 كان مستعدا لوضع افكاره موضع التجربة. المغامرة -الطريق: و في شهر آب 1907 أقام "؟؟؟؟؟" مع مجموعة من مساعديه الكبار مخيما في جزيرة براوني بيول ماربر دورست. المخيّم الأول – في الطبيعة: وقسم "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" الفتيان إلى مجموعات عهد بكل واحد منها إلى فتى متقدم في السن. واستمتع الفتيان بأوقاتهم في المخيم في السباحة، والتعقب خفية،وممارسة الالعاب والاصغاء حول النار الليلية إلى ؟؟؟؟؟و هو يقص عليهم مغامراته. الفتيات - التمارين واللألعاب: وضع "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" و شقيقته برنامجا للفتيات عام 1910، فانطلقت حركة المرشدات. وفي العام ذاته انسحب "؟؟؟؟؟؟" من الجيش. الحياة الكشفية، فرح، التزام، صداقة: وفي عام 1912 تزوج "اوليف سانز كلير سومس" التي شاركته اهتمامه بالشباب. و أصبح "؟؟؟؟؟؟" في أول مهرجان كشفي دولي عام 1920 قائد كشافة العالم.وجعل منه عام 1929 الملك جورج الخامس، نبيلا فأصبح لورد "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" اوف علويل.وتوفي عام 1941 وكان عمره 83 سنة. الكشفية منهج تربوي: القائد انسان بناء يهدف بتحركه إلى تربية الشباب و توجيههم، لتأهيل أبناء أنقياء، أقوياء شجعان ويحبون الوطن. الكشفية هي تربية تكمّل المدرسة والبيت ولا تحل مكانهما. الكشفية هي حركة مسيحية اذ يربى الكشاف على الاخلاص لإيمانه. العمل الكشفي يؤازر العائلة و المدرسة. هدف الكشاف اثارة اهتمام الشباب بمغامرة الانطلاق في البحث عن معنى حياتهم و سر وجودهم. المبادئ التربوية الكشفية: الثقة بالذات، شعور بعزة النفس، الشرف، حب المسؤولية. ان يحافظ على شرفه وشرف الجماعة التي ينتمي اليها والتي يكون مسؤؤلا عنها. لتحقيق النمو يجب السيطرة على الذات وعلى جميع الطاقات الذاتية التأقلـم، النمـو اطار حياة الكشافة: الطبيعة و روح المغامرة الشروط التطبيقية لكشّافٍ أصيل: تطبيق نظام الفرقة 
(Patrouille) برنامج منهجي في النمو الشخصي: فرض قيمة أخلاقية إيجابية يجب الالتزام بها

----------


## القلب المرح

*بشارككم اخواني في الاسئله*
*مع اني ماشفت سؤال يطرح*
*راح احط سؤال* 
*س/ بمَ يُسمى أمير المؤمنين علي ابن أبي طالب عليه السلام في التوراة والأنجيل ؟*

*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا بك أخي القلب المرح سأجيب على سؤالك لاحقا بعد الأجابة على سؤال أخي محمود*
*ملاحظة* 
*لقد وضع أخي محمود سعد سؤال وهو عبارة عن سيرة ذاتية*
*وجواب سؤاله هو*
*اللورد روبرت ستيفنسون سميث بادن باول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب سؤالك أخي القلب المرح هو* 
*أسماء أمير المؤمين مولانا علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*




*أنا اسمي في الإنجيل « إليا »*




*وفي التوراة « بريا »*




*وفي الزبور« اري »*




*وعند الهند « كابر »*




*وعند الروم « بطريسا »*




*وعند الفرس « جبير »*



*وعند الترك « تبير »*




*وعند الزنج « حيتر »*




*وعند الحبشة « بتريك »*




*وعند امي « حيدر »* 




*وعند ظئري « ميمون »*



*وعند العرب « علي »*



*وعند الأرمن« فريق »* 




*وعند أبي « ظهيرا »*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سؤالي هو*
*شاعر يمني ولد في قرية البردون شرق مدينة ذمار1929 أصيب بالجدري ففقد بصره طفلا ومات 1999)*
*أهم المحطات التي جعلت منه أعظم شعراء العربية في القرن العشرين* 
* 1) حفظه لثلث القرآن الكريم وتجويده*
* 2) حصل على إجازة في العلوم الشرعية والتفوق اللغوي 
3) قراءاته للشعر ، وكتب الفقه والمنطق والفلسفه * 
* 4) تدرجه في المناصب ( مديرا للإذاعة ثم رئيسا لاتحاد الأدباء والكتاب اليمنين ،*
* 5) حصوله على الجوائز التقديرية ، ووسام الأدب والفنون .*
* 6) تجاوز العجز لمعومن والذي به خلد اسمه كواحد من أعظم شعراء العربية .*


*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## القلب المرح

أنا اسمي في الإنجيل « إليا »




*وفي التوراة « بريا »*

*اجابتك صحيحه اختي*
*يعطيك الله الف عافيه اخت عيون لاتنام*
*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيك أخي القلب المرح ويقويك* 
















*وهذا سؤالي من جديد*
*سؤالي هو*
*شاعر يمني ولد في قرية البردون شرق مدينة ذمار1929 أصيب بالجدري ففقد بصره طفلا ومات 1999)*
*أهم المحطات التي جعلت منه أعظم شعراء العربية في القرن العشرين* 
*1) حفظه لثلث القرآن الكريم وتجويده*
*2) حصل على إجازة في العلوم الشرعية والتفوق اللغوي 
3) قراءاته للشعر ، وكتب الفقه والمنطق والفلسفه* 
*4) تدرجه في المناصب ( مديرا للإذاعة ثم رئيسا لاتحاد الأدباء والكتاب اليمنين ،*
*5) حصوله على الجوائز التقديرية ، ووسام الأدب والفنون .*
*6) تجاوز العجز لمعومن والذي به خلد اسمه كواحد من أعظم شعراء العربية .*


*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبذه عن الشاعر*:عبد الله البردونيولد عام 1348هـ   1929 م  في قرية البردون (اليمن) أصيب بالعمى في السادسة من عمره بسبب الجدري ، درس في مدارس ذمار لمدة عشر سنوات ثم انتقل إلى صنعاء حيث أكمل دراسته في دار العلوم وتخرج فيها عام   1953م . ثمعُينأستاذاللآدابالعربيةفيالمدرسةذاتها. وعمل أيضا مسؤولا عن البرامجفي الإذاعة اليمنية.
أدخل السجن في عهد الإمام أحمد حميد الدين وصور ذلك في إحدى قصائده فكانوا أربعة في واحد حسب تعبيره ، العمى والقيد والجرح يقول :
هدني السجن وأدمى القيد ســاقي                 فتعاييت بجرحي ووثــــــــاقي 
وأضعت الخطو في شوك الدجى                 والعمى والقيد والجرح رفاقي 
في سبيل الفجر مــــــا لاقيت في                 رحلة التيه وما سوف ألاقـــي 
سوف يفنى كل قيد وقـــــــــوى                   كل سفاح وعطر الجرح باقي 
. له عشرة دواوين شعرية، وست دراسات. .
 صدرت دراسته الأولى "رحلة في الشعر قديمه وحديثه" عام 1972.أما دواوينه فهي على التوالي: 
-         من أرض بلقيس 1961 –
-          في طريق الفجر 1967 –
-          مدينة الغد 1970 
-         -لعيني أم بلقيس 1973 
-         - السفر إلى الأيام الخضر 1974 
-         - وجوه دخانية في مرايا الليل 1977 –
-         زمان بلا نوعية 1979 
-         - ترجمة رملية لأعراس الغبار 1983 
-         - كائنات الشوق الاخر 1986 –
-         رواء المصابيح 1989

----------


## ابو طارق

ولد ؟؟؟؟؟في قرية "المحيدثة" من قرى لبنان سنة 1891 وفي احدى مدارسها الصغيرة درس ثم غادرها في سنّ الحادية عشرة إلى الاسكندرية ومنها إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث كان أحد أعضاء الرابطة القلمية البارزين 
*سفره إلى مصر* 
سافر إلى الاسكندرية سنة 1900 ظل يعمل بمصر في التجارة وكان في أوقات فراغه ينظم الشعر و ينشره في الصحف المصرية حتى أكتملت لديه مجموعة من القصائد جمعها في ديوان طبعه في مدينة الاسكندرية و سماه "تذكار الماضي" 
*هجرته إلى أمريكا* 
في سنة 1911 قرر مغادرة مصر متجها إلى الولايات المتحدة،استقر بمدينة سنستانى بضع أعوم ثم انتقل إلى نويورك سنة 1916م و أشتغل بالصحافة فأنشأ في 1929 مجلتا سماها السمير أصبحت جريدة يومية التقى بجماعة من رفاقه الأدباء العرب المهجرين و كونوا الرابطة القلمية في 1920 مع الأديب جبران خليل جبران كان لها الفضل في نشر مذهبه الأدبي 
*شعره و تطوره* 
خلف ؟؟؟؟؟تراثا شعريا جيدا بدأ بنشره في الصحف المصرية ثم تابع انتاجه في أمريكا و قد ظهرت دواوينه على النحو التاليالجداول صدر في نويورك عام 1927م 
الخمائل صدر في نويورك عام 1940م و طبع بالمشرق العربي عدة مرات 
مجموعة من القصائد متناثرة في بعض الصحف و خاصة صحيفة "*العصبة*" تميزت اشعارة بالرقة والعذوبة والحنين إلى الوطن ووصف الطبيعه. قالت عنه فدوى طوقان: *«*إنني أرفع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟إلى القمة ولا أفضّل عليه شاعراً عربياً آخر لا في القديم ولا في الحديث. فالشعر العربي لم يعرف له من نظير.*»* 
*من شعره* 
ايهـا الشاكـي ومـا بــك داء............كيف تغـدوا اذا غـدوت عليـلا
ان شـر النفـوس نفـس يـؤوس ....... يتمنـى قبـل الرحيـل الرحيـلا
ويرى الشوك في الورود ويعمـى .....ان يـرى فوقهـا النـدى اكليـلا
هو عـبء علـى الحيـاة ثقيـل .....من يرى في الحيـاة عبئـا ثقيـلا
والـذي نفسـه بغـيـر جـمـال......لايرى في الوجود شيئـا جميـلا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ايليا ابو ماضي ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ولد في* *جبل صنين** في* *لبنان** عام* *1889** وانهى دراسته المدرسية في مدرسة الجمعية الفلسطينية في بسكنتا وتبعها بخمس سنوات جامعية في بولتافيا* *الأوكرانية**بين عامي* *1905** و* *1911** ، ثم اكمل دراسته في* *الولايات الامريكية المتحدة**(منذ ديسمبر 1911) وحصل على الجنسية الامريكية* 
*من مؤلفاته*

*همس الجفون .* *البيادر .* *كان ما كان .* *الأوثان* *سبعون .* *المراحل.* *كرم على درب.* *مذكرات الأرقش.* *مسرحية الآباء والبنون.* *مرداد.* *أيوب.* *جبران خليل جبران.* *اليوم الأخير.* *في مهب الريح.* *هوامش.* *دروب.* *أكابر.* *أبو بطة.* *أبعد من موسكو ومن واشنطن.* *صوت العالم.* *النور والديجور.* *لقاء* *اليوم الأخير* *من المقصود ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
ميخائيل نعيمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويك ويعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هي ليلة الجهني ، و لماذا سُمِّيت بالجهني ؟*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

يا الله اجت على حظي اسأله  صعبه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ليلةُ الجُهَني ليلةٌ مباركة جاء ذكرها في عدد من الروايات و الأحاديث ، و هي ليلة الثالث و العشرين من شهر رمضان المبارك و التي يُتوقع أن تكون ليلة القدر .
أما سببُ تسميتها بالجُهني كما صرَّح بذلك الشيخ الصدوق *( قدَّس الله نفسه الزَّكية )* فيعود إلى نسبتها إلى رجل من أصحاب النبي المصطفى *( صلى الله عليه و آله )* يُسمى بعبد الله بن أُنَيْسٍ الْأَنْصَارِي  الْجُهَنِي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي الأشهر المعلومات ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

* الأشهر المعلومات هي أشهر الحج ،*

* و هي* 

*: شَوَّالٌ وَ ذُو الْقَعْدَةِ وَ ذُو الْحِجَّةِ ،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*قال  برنارد  شو* 

*ان  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قد صحح كثيرا من الأخطاء التي كان البشر يتخبطون فيها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة سؤالي صحيحة يعطيك العافية أخي محمود*
*الله يقويك يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وهذا سؤالك اضعة مرة اخرى*

*أكمل : قال برنارد شو 

ان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قد صحح كثيرا من الأخطاء التي كان البشر يتخبطون فيها*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*على ما اعتقد أن الجواب:*
*قال برنارد شو* 


*ان محمد (ص) قد صحح كثيرا من الأخطاء التي كان البشر يتخبطون فيها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ان القرآن قد صحح كثيرا من الأخطاء التي كان البشر يتخبطون فيها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماسبب تسمية دولة ساحل العاج بهذا الأسم ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

*ساحل العاج* دولة في غرب أفريقيا، على ساحل غربي أفريقيا. تحدها غانا من الشرق، وغينيا وليبيريا من الغرب ومالي وبوركينافاسو من الشمال، وتشرف من الجنوب على خليج غينيا والمحيط الأطلسي. عاصمتها مدينة أبيدجان في الجنوب قرب الساحل ومن أهم مدنها بواكي، وجاجنوا، *وتعود تسميتها إلى أن التجار الأفريقين كانوا يجمعون أنياب الفيلة ويعرضونها للبيع في أكوام على سواحلها فأخدت إسمها من تجارة العاج* . وصلها الإسلام من الشمال عن طريق التجار المسلمين .

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو 

الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بين 1953 و 1961 .
عمل كنائب وزير الخارجية السويدى و انُتخب كثانى أمين عام الأمم المتحدة بعد استقالة تريجفي لي الأمين العام الأول للأمم المتحدة عام 1953ثم جدد له عام 1958 و بقى في منصبه حتى مقتله عام 1961 عندما لقى مصرعه في حادث تحطم طائرته في الكونغو اثر توجهه لروديسيا( زامبيا ) لمفاوضة تشومبى حول مشكلة الكونغو و انفصال إقليم كاتنجا عن الكونغو (زائير سابقاً ) و لتاريخه لم تُعرف الجهة وراء تحطم طائرته. كان ؟؟؟؟؟ موظفاً في الحكومة السويدية، يشغل وظيفة كبيرة و لكنها لم تصل إلى مرتبة الوزير و كان أهم ما فيه أنه من عائلة ارستقراطية و على جانب كبير من الثراء،فقد كان ابوه رئيس وزراء السويد. و كان اجداده من المحاربين في جيوش السويد التى كانت تعيش في حروب مستمرة مع جيرانها قبل أن تتحول في تاريخها الحديث إلى دولة محايدة تدعو للسلام و تعيش فيه. و لم يكن احد قد سمع بإسمه خارج بلاده الإ أنه كان عضوا في اللجنة التى تبحث موضوع المرشحين لجائزة نوبل للسلام و عندما هبطت طائرته في مطار نيويورك ليتولى منصب الأمين العام بعد تريجفي كان أول سؤال وجهه له الصحفيون :كيف يُنطق اسمه ؟ أراد أن يُبسط اسمه فقال انه مكون من كلمتين :؟؟؟(المطرقة) ؟؟؟(الدرع) فهذا الاسم الذى اطُلق منذ عدة قرون على جده المحارب: المطرقة و الدرع. لم تمض عدة سنوات حى اصبح لهذا الرجل قوة هائلة على المسرح الدولى تضاهى قوة الدول الكبرى مع إختلاف الأدوار و صار من احد ثلاثة أو أربعة رجال في العالم هم أقوى زعمائه و قادته حتى أنه عندما تأزمت الأمور في إحدى المراحل اقترح نيكيتا خوروشوف زعيم الاتحاد السوفيتى عقد مؤتمر قمة على أعلى مستوى اقتصر الإشتراك فيه على ستة رجال

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب: داغ همر شولد

----------


## مهتاب

رئيس النمسا الأسبق. والأمين العام الأسبق للأمم المتحدة. ولد في سانكت أندرا - ورديرن القريبة من فيينا، تخرج من جامعة فيينا بحصوله على درجة *الدكتوراه في فلسفة التشريع* في عام 1944. وتخرج أيضا من *أكاديمية فيينا القنصلية*. إلتحق بعد ذلك بالدائرة الدبلوماسية النمساوية في عام1945، شغل بين عامي 1948 و 1951 منصب *السكرتير الأول للمفوضية النمساوية في باريس*. وعين رئيسا لإدارة شؤون الموظفين بوزارة الخارجية في فيينا خلال الفترة من عام 1951 إلى عام 1955. وعين في عام 1955 مراقبا دائما للنمسا لدى الأمم المتحدة. وفي وقت متأخر من ذلك العام أصبح رئيسا للبعثة النمساوية عندما قبلت النمسا عضوا في المنظمة. وخلال الفترة من 1956 إلى 1960، قام بتمثل النمسا في كندا، أولا بوصفه *وزيرا مفوضا* ثم بوصفه سفيرا. وكان خلال الفترة من عام 1960 إلى عام 1962 رئيسا للإدارة السياسية في وزارة الخارجية ‌النمساوية، ثم أصبح مديرا عاما للشؤون السياسية حتى يونيو 1964. وفي 1964 شغل منصب الممثل الدائم للنمسا لدى الأمم المتحدة وذلك لغاية عام 1968. وتولى خلال هذه الفترة منصب رئيس لجنة استخدام الفضاء الخارجي في الأغراض السلمية. وفي عام 1968 انتخب رئيسا لمؤتمر الأمم المتحدة الأول المعني باستكشاف الفضاء الخارجي واستخدامه في الأغراض السلمية. وخلال الفترة من يناير 1968 إلى أبريل 1970 شغل منصب *وزير الخارجية الاتحادي* للنمسا. وبعد مغادرته للحكومة إنتخب بالإجماع رئيسا للجنة الضمانات التابعة للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية. وفي أكتوبر 1970 أعيد تعينه ممثلاً دائماً للنمسا لدى الأمم المتحدة، وظل في هذا المنصب إلى أن انتخب أمينا عاما للمنظمة، حيث عين أمينا عاما للأمم المتحدة لفترة مدتها خمس سنوات اعتبارا من 1 يناير 1972. وكان مجلس الأمن قد أوصى بتعيينه في 21 ديسمبر 1971 ووافقت الجمعية العامة بالتزكية على هذا التعيين في اليوم التالي. علماً إنه كان في أبريل 1971 كان أحد المرشحين *للرئاسة الاتحادية في النمسا*. وقد إستمر بمنصبة كأمين عام للأمم المتحدة لغاية 31 ديسمبر 1981 وذلك بعد أن جدد له بعام 1976.
وبعام 1986 إنتخب رئيساً *للرئاسة الاتحادية في النمسا*، وظل بهذا المنصب لغاية عام 1992.
وهو متزوج وله ثلاثة أولاد، وهو صاحب مؤلف في السياسة الخارجية للنمسا، يحمل عنوان "*النموذج النمساوي*" وقد نشر باللغات الألمانية والإنكليزية والفرنسية. توفي في 14 يونيو 2007.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كورت فالدهايم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي عهد رئيس إمريكي حدثت الحرب الأهليه الإمريكية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في عهد الرئيس* 

*ابراهام  لينكولن* 



*الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية* (1861 - 1865) حرب أهلية نشبت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بين الحكومة الفيدرالية التي عرفت "بالاتحاديون" مقابل أحدا عشر ولاية جنوبية متمسكة بالعبودية . أسست هذه الولايات ما سمي الولايات الكونفدرالية الأمريكية و أعلنت انفصالها عن باقي الولايات الشمالية . تسلم قيادة الولايات الجنوبية الرئيس جيفرسون ديفيس، أما قوات الاتحاد فكانت تحت قيادة الرئيس أبراهام لينكون و الحزب الجمهوري الذي كان يعارض توسيع العبودية و يرفض أي إعلان بالانفصال للولايات الجنوبية. بالرغم من اسم الحرب الأهلية فإن القوات الكونفدرالية الجنوبية انحصرت رغبتها في الانفصال و ليس السيطرة على الحكومة المركزية (الفدرالية) . بدأ القتال في 12 أبريل1861 عندما هاجمت القوات الكونفدرالية قوة فدرالية في معركة فورت سومتر .

في السنة الأولى تمكن الاتحاديون من السيطرة على الولايات الحدودية و تأسيس قطاع بحري . في 1862 بدأت المعارك الدموية العنيفة فبعد معركة أنتيتام في سبتمبر1862 أصدر لنكولن إعلان تحرير العبيد Emancipation Proclamation جاعلاً من تحرير العبيد في الجنوب هدفاً للحرب - الأمر الذي عارضته جماعة الرؤووس النحاسية Copperhead (قسم من الديمقراطيين المعارضين للحرب الأهلية) . التصريح بهدف تحرير العبيد أكد ألا تتدخل أياً من بريطانيا أو فرنسا في مساعدة الكونفدراليين . كما أن هذا الهدف المعلن ساعد على ظهور مقاومة من الأمريكيين الأفارقة في الولايات الجنوبية ، و هو عامل لم تتداركه القوات الكونفدرالية إلا متأخرة. في الشرق استطاع روبرت لي أن يحقق انتصارات جيدة للكونفدراليين ضد عدد من قادة الاتحاديين لكن أفضل جنرالاته ستونول جاكسون قتل في معركةكانسلورفيل في مايو 1863. اختراق *لي* للشمال تم إيقافه في معركة غيتسبورغ Battle of Gettysburg في يوليو 1863 و بالكاد استطاع الانسحاب إلى فرجينيا . في الغرب تمكنت البحرية الأمريكية من السيطرة على نيو أورلينز New Orleans في عام 1862 كما تمكنت القوات بقيادة أوليسيس غرانت من السيطرة على مجرى المسيسيبي بسيطرتها على فيكزبورغ في يوليو 1863 و بهذا قاموا بفصل جزئي الكوننفدرالية (تقسيم و فصل الولايات الجنوبية) .

في عام 1864 تمكن قوات الاتحاد من تحقيق أفضلية كبيرة على الجنوبيين في الجغرافيا و الاستراتيجية و النقل مما أضعف الجنوبيين كثيرا . خاض غرانت معارك دموية مع لي في فرجينيا في صيف 1864 . فاز لي بحسه التكتيكي لكنه كان خاسراً استراتيجياً حيث لم يستطع أن يعوض خسائره و اضطر للانسحاب إلى مسافة قريبة من عاصمته ريشموند. في نفس الأثناء سيطر ويليام شيرمان على أتلانتا و انطلق نحو البحر مهدماً مساحات واسعة من جورجيا . في عام 1865 انحسرت الكونفدرالية بانسحاب قوات لي و تم تحرير جميع العبيد .

إعادة الوحدة الكاملة لجميع الولايات المتحدة أخذت عملاً و جهداً في مرحلة ما بعد الحرب ضمن عملية عرفت إعادة التأسيس Reconstruction . خلفت الحرب أكثر من 970,000 قتيل (3% من مجموع السكان) تتضمن مقتل 620,000 جندي - ثلثيهم عن طريق الأمراض.
ما زال هناك الكثير من الجدل حول أسباب الحرب و نتائجها و حتى تسميتها ’ لكن بشكل عام إعادة تأسيس الاتحاد بين جميع الولايات و تحرير العبيد كانا العنوانين الأبرزين فيها .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو احد رؤساء الوزراء في جمهورية العراق بعد الغزو عام 2003
هو أول رئيس وزراء منتخب لجمهورية العراق حيث ساهم في تأسيس ائتلاف كبير يضم اغلبية شيعية (اسلامية ـ رادكالية) اسمه الائتلاف    العراقي    الموحد وقد تم اختياره رئيسا للوزراء في نيسان 2005
من المقصود ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

إبراهيم الجعفري

نبذة عنه
*إبراهيم الأشيقر الجعفري هو احد رؤساء الوزراء في جمهورية* *العراق** بعد الغزو عام 2003. ولد ابراهيم عبد الكريم الأشيقر الجعفري في مدينة* *كربلاء** عام* *1947**.متزوج ولديه خمسة أولاد. درس الطب في* *جامعة الموصل** وتخرج منها عام 1974 وكان قد انضم اواسط الستينات من القرن الماضي إلى* *حزب الدعوة الاسلامية** الذي أسسه المفكر الاسلامي العراقي* *محمد باقر الصدر**. برز دوره في حزب الدعوة بشكل سريع.*
*تعرض الجعفري لضغوطات جمة بسبب انتمائه لحزب يتعارض مع نهج الرئيس العراقي السابق* *صدام حسين** مما اضطره لمغادرة* *العراق**. حاول الجعفري إبعاد* *حزب الدعوة** عن التأثر بالسياسة* *الإيرانية** في الفترة التي سبقت إسقاط نظام* *صدام حسين**. كما أنه إستطاع أن يدخل تعديلات أساسية على توجهات الحزب فيما يتعلق بالتوجه السياسي، مؤسسا بذلك مدرسة واقعية في التعامل مع الحدث والظرف. تبنى إبراهيم الجعفري أطروحة الإعتدال والواقعية في الطرح الإسلامي، وقد بذل الكثير من الجهود الفكرية والسياسية في هذا الإتجاه.*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو المقصود


*ولد في* *أم درمان** عام* *1930**. حصل على الماجستير في* *العلوم العسكرية** من* *الولايات المتحدة الأميركية**. عمل ضابطا في* *الجيش السوداني** قبل أن يصبح رئيس مجلس* *ثورة مايو 1969**.استمر في الحكم إلى أبريل/ نيسان* *1985**. رأس* *حزب الاتحاد الاشتراكي** الحاكم. ولجأ سياسياً إلى* *مصر** من* *1985** إلى* *2000** حيث عاد إلى* *السودان**.*
*قام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عام* *1983** بتقسيم الجنوب الذي كان ولاية واحدة إلى ثلاث ولايات (**أعالي النيل**وبحر الغزال**والاستوائية**) تلبية لرغبة بعض الجنوبيين خاصة* *جوزيف لاغو** الذي كان يخشى من سيطرة* *قبيلة الدينكا** على مقاليد الأمور في الجنوب، وكان* *أبيل ألير** نائب الرئيس  من قبيلة الدينكا، وكان مسيطرا على جميع أمور الجنوب. ويذكر أن* *اتفاقية أديس أبابا** تنص على جعل الجنوب ولاية واحدة، ولهذا اعتبر البعض تصرف ؟؟؟؟ بمثابة إلغاء لاتفاقية* *أديس أبابا**.*
*ومع أن عهد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الذي دام 16 سنة كان قد عرف أطول هدنة بين المتمردين والحكومة المركزية بالخرطوم دامت 11 عاما، فإنه عرف أيضا ظهور* *الحركة الشعبية** وجناحها العسكري* *الجيش الشعبي لتحرير السودان**، كما عرف بروز* *جون قرنق** أبرز زعماء المتمردين وشهدت الحرب الأهلية في عهده فصولا دامية.*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
جعفر محمد  النميري

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في أي عام تم اغتيال رئيسة الوزراء* *الهندية**أنديرا غاندي** ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

*أنديرا غاندي* (بالإنجليزية: Indira Gandhi) رئيسة وزراء الهند الراحلة, ولدت في 19 نوفمبر 1916, تم اغتيالها في 31 أكتوبر 1984.
كانت أول امرأة تصبح رئيسة للوزراء بالهند, وهي ابنة جواهر لال نهرو الذي كان أيضا رئيسا للوزراء. ابنها راجيف غاندي الذي أصبح لاحقا رئيسا للوزراء, تزوجت فيروز غاندي الذي غير اسمه من “فيروز خان”, ولا تربطها صلة قرابة مع المهاتما غاندي الذي ساعد الهند في استقلالها.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة سنة 1984 م
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## مهتاب

من هو رئيس الوزراء الحالي للعراق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوري  المالكي* 

*من هو القائد  العسكري  الذي يلقب (ثعلب الصحراء )*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
إيرفيين جونيس يوجين روميل

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس وزراء تركيا طوال عقد الخمسينيات، خرج من تحت معطف أتاتورك ليتحدى تشريعاته العلمانية، وعلى الرغم من أنه أدخل تركيا في حلف شمال الأطلسي وجعلها رأس حربة الغرب في مواجهة الاتحاد السوفياتي، فإن ذلك لم يشفع له حينما تحرك الجيش ضده في أول انقلاب في تاريخ تركيا المعاصر ليحكم عليه بالموت مع عدد من رفاقه بعد عشر سنوات قضاها في الحكم.* 
*لم يكن (0000) إسلاميا، بل كان عضوا في حزب الشعب الجمهوري الذي أسسه أتاتورك ونائبا عن الحزب المذكور في البرلمان، لكنه اتخذ في عام 1945 إلى جانب ثلاثة نواب آخرين موقفا معارضا لزعيم حزبهم ورئيس الوزراء عصمت إينونو خليفة أتاتورك وحامي ميراثه العلماني، انفصل النواب الأربعة ليشكلوا حزبا جديدا هو الحزب الديمقراطي بزعامة (0000)متحدين إجراءات منع الأحزاب آنذاك.*
*في عام 1946 شارك الحزب الجديد في الانتخابات العامة، لكنه لم يحصل إلا على 62 مقعدا، ثم عاد ليشارك في انتخابات عام 1950 ليفوز بأغلبية ساحقة شكل (0000) إثرها حكومة جديدة وضعت حدا لهيمنة حزب الشعب الجمهوري الذي حكم تركيا منذ إعلان الجمهورية عام 1923.*
*كان (0000) قد خاض حملته الانتخابية على أساس وعود بإلغاء الإجراءات العلمانية الصارمة التي اتخذها سلفه إينونو وكان من بينها جعل الأذان بالتركية وكذلك قراءة القرآن وإغلاق المدارس الدينية، وحينما فاز، قام(0000)بإلغاء هذه الإجراءات حيث أعاد الآذان إلى العربية وأدخل الدروس الدينية إلى المدارس العامة وفتح أول معهد ديني عال إلى جانب مراكز تعليم القرآن الكريم، كما قام بحملة تنمية شاملة في تركيا شملت تطوير الزراعة وافتتاح المصانع وتشييد الطرقات والجسور والمدارس والجامعات.*


*من هو*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

الجواب:
عدنان مندريس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خلجان البحار بعضها كبير وبعضها صغير وأكبر خليج في العالم مساحته 1500000كم 
ما هو ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*خليج المكسيك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو آخر امبراطور * 

*حكم  اثيوبيا  او بلاد الحبشة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون* 
*الإمبراطور هيلاسيلاسى*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صح 

يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو اول سائح  للفضاء الخارجي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن يكون رجل الأعمال الأمريكي دينيس تيتو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 

* رجل الأعمال الأمريكي دينيس تيتو البالغ من العمر*
* ستين عاما من محطة الفضاء الدولية* 
*إلى كوكب الأرض بعد أن قام بأول رحلة سياحية* 
*في التاريخ للفضاء الخارجي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عاصمة لدولة اسيوية سماها عرب العصور الوسطى (تفليس ) مااسم هذه الدولة وعاصمتها؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*مدينة تفليس عاصمة جورجيا هي مدينة* 

*تبليسي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أبي محمود يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قائد عربي مسلم حارب الغزاة الإيطاليين أكثر من عشرين عاما في اكثر من الف معركة منذ دخولهم أرض ليبيا الى عام 1931.امه عائشة بنت محارب. حارب الإيطاليين وهو يبلغ من العمر 70 عاما* 
*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عمر  المختار*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ابي محمود الله يقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عالم مسلم من مواليد القرن الثامن من الهجرة في مدينة كاشان . أشتهر في علوم الحساب والهندسة من هو المقصود ؟*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

يمكن  يكون الجواب:
غياث الدين جمشيد بن مسعود بن محمود بن محمد الكاشي، ويعرف أيضا بالكاشاني،

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هو مؤلف ( عمدة الكتاب ) الذي يقدم في فصله الحادي عشر وصفا لصناعة ورق التخلي ؟*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إذا ماني غلطان
المعز بن باديس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخي اسير الحرمان يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيهما يمتص الماء بشكل أكبر* 
*الصوف أم القطن ؟*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الجواب هو : الصوف حيث يمتص
الماء بنسبة 16 % اما القطن 
فنسبة امتصاصه 9 % فقط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخي اسير الحرمان يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كانوا يسمونه المسلمين قديما ( بعلم الحيل ) فباي أسم يعرف حاليا ؟*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

يمكن الهندسة 
لأنه فيه حيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب الصحيح هي المكانيكا*

*يعطيك العافية اخي اسير الحرمان على المحاولة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختار الإجابة الصحيحة*
*أرسطو فيلسوف*
*1- يوناني*
*2- إغريقي*
*3- إنجليزي*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*أرسطو فيلسوف
1- يوناني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو لون النيكوتين ؟*

----------


## تاج

*ماهو لون النيكوتين* 
النيكوتين سائل لا لون له يتحول الى اللون البني عندما يشتعل ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي تاج الله يقويج ياااارب*
*تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*متى أنشئت بنوك الدم ؟*

----------


## نورس مكة

سهل  جدا 

ابن خلدون 

نبذة مختصر جدا 

ابن خلدون 
(732هـ 808هـ) 
مولده ونشأته: 
اسمه عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أبي بكر محمد بن الحسن. 
ولد ابن خلدون في تونس عام 732هـ لأسرة عربية يتصل نسبها إلى الصحابي وائل بن حجر، ويمتد أصلها إلى قبيلة يمانية بحضرموت، ولقد هاجر أجداده إلى قرمونة بالأندلس، وأول من دخلها من أجداده خالد بن عثمان، ولقب بابن خلدون بزيادة واو ونون إلى اسمه كعادة أهل الأندلس. 
كان والده فقيهًا وهب حياته للفقه والأدب. 
وفي تونس نشأ ابن خلدون وبدأ في حفظ القرآن الكريم وتجويده، كما درس العلوم العربية والشرعية واللغة العربية على يد والده، وحرص والده على أن يتلقى ابن خلدون العلوم من أئمة العلم في وقته.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عفوا أخي نورس مكة السؤال كان كالتالي*
*متى أنشئت بنوك الدم ؟*

----------


## نورس مكة

بعد  الحرب  العالمية  الثانية

----------


## مهتاب

مع الاخ نورس مكة
بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي نورس مكة وأخي مهتاب الله يقويكم يااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أسطول يعتبر من اشهر الأساطيل البحرية العسكرية في التاريخ مااسم هذا الاسطول ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*اسطول ( الأرمادا )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مامعنى كلمة قراقوش ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

النسر الاسود

----------


## ابو طارق

جواب العزيز  مهتاب   صحيح 

وساضيف معلومة  عن  قراقوش 

*أبو سعيد قراقوش بن عبدالله الأسدي* الملقب *بهاء الدين* ( - 597هـ) كان خادم صلاح الدين الأيوبي وقيل خادم أسد الدين شيركوه، عم صلاح الدين فأعتقه. ولما استقل صلاح الدين بالديار المصرية جعل له زمام القصر، ثم ناب عنه مدة بالديار المصرية، وفوّض أمورها إليه، واعتمد في تدبير أحوالها عليه. كان رجلاً مسعودًا، حسن المقاصد، جميل النية، وصاحب همة عالية، فآثاره تدل على ذلك، فهو الذى بنى السور المحيط بالقاهرة، ومصر ومابينهما، وبنى قلعة الجبل، وبنى القناطر التي بالجيزة على طريق الأهرام، وعمر بالمقس رباطا، وعلى باب الفتوح بظاهر القاهرة خان سبيل، وله وقف كثير لايعرف مصرفه.
ولما أخذ صلاح الدين مدينة عكا من الفرنج سلمها إليه، ثم لما عادوا واستولوا عليها وقع أسيرًا في أيديهم، وافتك نفسه منهم بعشرة آلاف دينار في سنة 588هـ، ففرح به السلطان فرحًا شديدًا، وكان له حقوق كثيرة على السطان وعلى الإسلام والمسلمين، واستأذن في المسير إلى دمشق ليحصل مال إقطاعه فأذن له.
والناس ينسبون إليه أحكاماً عجيبة في ولايته، حتى إن للأسعد بن مماتي له جزء سماه "الفاشوش في أحكام قراقوش"، وفيه أشياء يبعد وقوع مثلها منه، والظاهر أنها موضوعة، حيث إن صلاح الدين كان معتمدا عليه في أحوال المملكة، ولولا وثوقه بمعرفته وكفايته مافوضها إليه، وتوفي بالقاهرة سنة (597هـ).
قراقوش: وهو لفظ تركي معناه بالعربي العُقاب، الطائر المعروف، وبه سمي الإنسان.
قضى مايزيد على الثلاثين عاما في خدمة السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي وابنيه.
فقراقوش يعرف لدى غالبية الناس مقترنا بالأحكام العجيبة والتي تصوره ظالما تارة وغبيا تارة أخرى، وهي أحكام يتناقلها الناس ويزيد عليها البعض نوادر وطرائف نسبت قبل قراقوش إلى الكندي وجحا وأشعب حتى أصبح البعض حين يرى تصرفا ظالما أو غريبا يطلق عليه حكم قراقوش .

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو المقصود


يعد  أحد زعماء حركة الإستقلال في الهند، وأول رئيس وزراء للهند بعد الإستقلال، وشغل المنصب من 15 أغسطس 1947 لحين وفاته في 27 مايو 1964.
ولد  لعائلة ثرية أرسلته إلى بريطانيا ليدرس القانون، وعاد لبلاده بعد أن أتم دراسته وطاف في دول أوروبا مما زاد من أتساع أفقه، ولكن أصبح بعيدا عن الثقافة الشعبية والدينية الهندية، على عكس زوجته الهندوسية المتدينة.
بعد عودته للهند لم يميل إلى العمل المهني واتجه إلى السياسة وأعجب بغاندي وتتلمذ على يديه سياسيا ودينيا وأصبح مواظب على أداء اليوجا وقراءة الكتب الهندوسية المقدسة، ونبذ الملابس الأوروبية وارتدى الملابس الهندية وأقنع والده وبقية عائلته بذلك رغم أن والده كان من المعارضين لغاندي ويرى أن أستقلال بلاده يمكن أن يكون أستقلال جزئي.
تميز بالإشتراكية والعدالة ولم يكن متعصبا للهندوسية، وأسهم في أدخال الكهرباء للكثير من مناطق الهند المحرومة. أدخل الطاقة النووية للهند وشجع الصناعة الثقيلة وكذلك الصناعات المنزلية حتى يطور الريف الهندي.
أسس مع عبد الناصروسوكارنووتيتوحركة عدم الانحياز.
أنجب ابنة واحدة هي أنديرا غاندي التي أصبحت بعد ذلك رئيسة للوزراء وأبنها راجيف غاندي من زوجها فيروز غاندي الذي أصبح أيضا رئيس لوزراء الهند، واليوم زوجة راجيف غاندي الإيطالية الأصل سونيا غاندي هي زعيمة حزب المؤتمر الهندي وهي تعد إبنها من راجيف ليستكمل مسيرة عائلتهم السياسية.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو*
*جواهر لال نهرو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولد في مدينة الكاظمية المقدسة في الخامس والعشرين من ذي القعدة سنة 1353 هـ، 
والدته فهي الصالحة التقية بنت المرحوم آية الله الشيخ عبد الحسين آل ياسين، وهو من أعاظم علماء الشيعة ومفاخرها
بدأ في إلقاء دروسه ولم يتجاوز عمره خمس وعشرون عاماً، فقد بدأ بتدريس الدورة الأولى في علم الأصول بتاريخ 12 / جمادى الآخرة / 1378 هـ وأنهاها بتاريخ 12 / ربيع الأول / 1391، وشرع بتدريس الدورة الثانية في 20 رجب من نفس السنة، كما بدأ بتدريس البحث الخارج في الفقه على نهج العروة الوثقى في سنة 1381هـ.
وخلال هذه المدة استطاع سيدنا الأستاذ أن يربي طلاباً امتازوا عن الآخرين من حيث العلم والأخلاق والثقافة العامة، لأن تربية السيد الصدر لهم ليس منحصرة في الفقه والأصول، بل أنّه يلقي عليهم في أيام العطل والمناسبات الأخرى محاضراته في الأخلاق، وتحليل التأريخ، والفلسفة، والتفسير لذا أصبح طلابه معجبين بعلمه وأخلاقه، وكماله إلى مستوىً منقطع النظير، ولهذا حينما يجلس السيد بين طلابه يسود بينهم جو مليء بالصفاء والمعنوية.
إن من سمات شخصية المرجع الشهيد (رحمه الله) تلك العاطفة الحارة، والأحاسيس الصادقة، والشعور الأبوي تجاه كل أبناء الأمة، تراه يلتقيك بوجه طليق، تعلوه ابتسامة تشعرك بحب كبير وحنان عظيم، حتى يحسب الزائر أن السيد لا يحب غيره، وإن تحدث معه أصغى إليه باهتمام كبير ورعاية كاملة، وكان سماحته يقول: إذا كنا لا نسع الناس بأموالنا فلماذا لا نسعهم بأخلاقنا وقلوبنا وعواطفنا؟
من أبرز طلابه ما يأتي ذكرهم:
1 ـ آية الله السيد كاظم الحائري.
2 ـ آية الله السيد محمود الهاشمي الشاهرودي.
3 ـ آية الله السيد محمد باقر الحكيم.




من  هو المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

المرجع الشهيد السيد محمد باقر الصدر قدس سره..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولد في 28 يوليو/ تموز 1954 بسابيناتا في ولاية باريناس في الجنوب الغربي لفنزويلا. ونشأ في أسرة متواضعة، وهو متزوج من ميرازابيل دو شافيز وله خمسة أولاد. ويعرف بحبه الشديد للقراءة.


في الجيش
انتسب  وهو ابن 18 عاما للقوات المسلحة ببلاده حيث تخرج عام 1975 ضابطا في الطيران، كما توسع في دراسة التاريخ والعلاقات الاجتماعية. 


الانقلاب العسكري والسجن
قام بمحاولة انقلاب في 4 فبراير/ شباط 1992 ضد الرئيس الفنزويلي كارلوس آندريه بيريز فنجح أولا في السيطرة على جميع البلاد ما عدا العاصمة كراكاس، إلا أنه قبض عليه وأدخل السجن، وبعد سنتين نحي الرئيس آندريز بيريز وتولي رافائيل كالديرا السلطة مكانه فخرج من السجن.

في العمل السياسي
أسس مع بعض أصدقائه الضباط حركة سرية أطلقوا عليها اسم بوليفار دو سيمون تيمنا باسم الزعيم الأميركي الجنوبي الذي كان من أبرز مقاومي الاستعمار الإسباني في القرن التاسع عشر.


رئاسة فنزويلا
أسس  عام 1997 حزبا باسم حركة الجمهورية الخامسة وحظي بمساندة اليساريين والطبقات الفقيرة. وقد أعلن عن برنامج يركز على مقاومة الفقر والرشوة فحصل على نسبة 56% في رئاسيات ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1998، منهيا هيمنة دامت 30 سنة لحزبي العمل الديمقراطي والديمقراطيين المسيحيين. وقام بتعديل دستوري في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 1999 وانتخب بعده في 30 يوليو/ تموز 2000 لمدة ست سنوات.




من المقصود ؟

----------


## ابومجتبى

*الرئيس الفنزولي هوغو شافيز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي ابو مجتبى الله يقويك ياااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعتبر اكتشافه* *للإلكترون** أفضل بحوثه على اﻹطلاق وأكثرها شهرةً وتأثيراً، حيث قادته تجاربه على* *أشعة ا لمهبط  ( أو أشعة الكاثود)** إلى اكتشاف الخواص اﻷساسية للإلكترون. حيث قام بتعريض غاز مخلخل لتيار كهربائي فرق جهده حوالي 10,000 فولت تحت ضغط منخفض يتراوح من 0.001 إلى 0.0001 مم/زئبق فلاحظ انطلاق أشعة من الكاثود(المهبط)إلي الآنود (المصعد) وهي أشعة غير منظورة لكنها تحدث توهج على جدار أنبوبة التفريغ، و أثبت أن أشعة المهبط ليست أشعة ولكنها سيل متصل من الجسيمات سالبة الشحنة تتأثر بالمجالين الكهربي والمغناطيسي وتنحرف طبقاً لشحنتهما. كما تمكن من حساب كتلة تلك الجسيمات وسرعتها، لذا فقد اشتهر بلقب ""أبو الإلكترون"".*
*حصل على* *جائزة نوبل** عام* *1906** م لاكتشافه* *الإلكترون**، ثم ترك العمل في معمل* *كافنديش** قرب نهاية* *الحرب العالمية الأولى** و ترأس* *كلية ترينيتي** في* *كامبريدج**، وظل هناك حتى توفي* *1940** م عن عمر يناهز الرابعة والثمانين.*





*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

جوزيف تومسون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*
*جوزيف جون طومسون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ولد في مدينة نيلسون عام 1871 و تلقى تعليمه هناك، ثم التحق بجامعة ويلنجتون و تخصص في* *الرياضيات** و* *الفيزياء**.*
*نال بعد ذلك منحة دراسية من جامعة* *كامبريدج** في* *إنجلترا**، ثم انتقل للعمل في معمل كافيندش العريق تحت إشراف العالم الكبير* *جوزيف طومسون** مكتشف* *الإلكترون**، و هناك اهتم بدراسة الأشعة الصادرة من* *عنصر**الراديوم**.*
*ثم انتقل إلى* *كندا** للعمل في جامعة ماك جيل و توصل إلى مكونات الإشعاع الصادر من الراديوم*
*ثم في عام 1919 بدأ سلسلة أخرى من التجارب قذف فيها أنوية ذرات العناصر بجسيمات ألفا مما حولها لعناصر أخرى نتيجة تغير التركيب الذري لها. حصل على* *جائزة نوبل** في* *الكيمياء** عام 1908 لجهوده في مجال* *النشاط الإشعاعي**، كما حصل على لقب "فارس" عام 1914 كما عين رئيسا لمعمل كافنديش خلفا للعالم* *جوزيف طومسون**، و حصل على لقب "بارون" عام 1931 تقديراَ لإسهاماته العظيمة. تحصل كذلك على* *وسام فرنكلن** سنة 1924 .*
*توفي العالم عام 1937 عن عمر يناهز 66 عاماَ في* *كامبريدج**.*
*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## ابومجتبى

*ارنست رذرفورد*
*عالم نيوزلندي متخصص في الفيزياء والرياضيات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخي ابو مجتبى تسلم يمينك ويعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طبيب ومترجم عربي، ابن أخت حنين بن إسحاق، ومنه تعلم صناعة الطب.
كان يسلك مسلك حنين في نقله وفي كلامه وأحواله، إلا أنه كان يقصر عنه، وقال حنين بن إسحاق، *«*إن 00000ذكي مطبوع على الفهم، غير أنه ليس له اجتهاد بحسب ذكائه، بل فيه تهاون، وإن كان ذكاؤه مفرطاً وذهنه ثاقباً،*»* و هو الذي تمم كتاب مسائل حنين في الطب الذي وضعه للمتعلمين، وجعله مدخلاً إلى هذه الصناعة، وله من الكتب
كتاب إصلاح الأدوية المسهلة كتاب الأدوية المفردة كتاب الأغذية كتاب في الاستسقاء مقالة في النبض على جهة التقسيم. 

من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حبيش بن الحسن الدمشقي.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

من علماء الإمامة الرستمية, تلقَّى العلم في كبره على علاَّمة زمانه الشيخ أبي خليل صال الدَّرْكلي، واشتغل بالزراعة؛

ومن تلامذته: أبو القاسم سدرات بن الحسن البَغْطوري، وأبو محمَّد عبد الله بن الخير..

من هو؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو أبان بن وسيم أبي يونس بن نصر الوِيغْوِي النفوسي (أبو ذر)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شاعر عراقي ، ولد في مدينة الكاظمية (التي ينسب اسمه إليها ) وذلك عام 1956.
معظم أسرته يكتبون الشعر ومنهم الشيخ عبد الستار الكاظمي والدكتور عادل الكاظمي.
درس الدراسات الأكاديمية ثم درس الأدب العربي ، هاجر من العراق سنة 1980 إلى سوريا ثم ما لبث أن انتقل إلى إيران سنة 1982 حيث ترأس هناك جمعية الشعراء الشعبيين وعمل مقدماً لبرنامج ( نادي الشعر الشعبي ) في إذاعة طهران وذلك في القسم العربي منها حتى عام 1988 الذي هاجر فيه إلى لندن حيث محل إقامته الآن .
بدأ بالشعر الوجداني عام 1972 وبالشعر الحسيني عام 1974، وهو يكتب باللغة الفصحى واللهجة الدارجة 



من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الشاعر *جابر بن جليل البديري الكاظمي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء تسلم يمينك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عالم دين ، وخطيب ، وشاعر أديب ، حصل على شهادة الدكتوراة من الأزهر ، عرف بجودة البيان والأسلوب العلمي والتحدث حسب متطلبات الظرف . كان يصعد أعواد المنابر للتوجيه والإرشاد والدعوة ويساهم في المؤتمرات والمهرجانات الأدبية.
ولد في النجف الأشرف في اليوم السابع عشر من ربيع الأول 1347هجرية/سبتمبر 1928 ميلادية
ارتقى منبر الخطابة في سن الرابعة عشر حتى صار من أشهر الخطباء المنبر الحسيني في العصر الحديث، حيث أنشأة مدرسة خطابية جديدة مختلفة عن سابقتها حيث يجمع بين البحث العلمي والخطابة الحسينية والشعر الأدبي
بسبب الظروف السياسية في العراق هاجر إلى المنفى سنة 1979م ولمدة 24 سنة.
أصيب بمرض السرطان ثلاث مرات وشفي منه ، ثم رجع إلى العراق بعد سقوط نظام صدام حسين. وقد توفي في 13يوليو 2003 في النجف الأشرف، وقد دفن إلى جانب الصحابي الجليل الكميل بن زياد( صاحب الدعاء الشهير دعاء كميل) وقد أقيم له تشييع يليق بما قدمه للإسلام الشيعي وللإسلام عامة.
من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الدكتور الشيخ احمد الوائلي قدس نفسه الزكيه..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي تسلم يمينك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هو مرجع ديني شيعي راحل و زعيم سابق الحوزة العلمية النجف ، و كان ملايين الشيعة يرجعون إليه في العراق و الخليج و غيرها من المناطق .
يعد من أكبر علماء الشيعة الإمامية في عصر الغيبة، وصل لمرحلة من العلم والنبوغ مالم يصله غيره الا القليل، أبدع في شتى المجالات، علم الأصولوالفقهوعلم الرجال..الخ، فلذلك ليس من الغريب ان نرى شهادة له من السيد محمد صادق الروحاني بأنه أكبر عالم في عصر الغيبة
طالبت السلطة من السيد أن يصدر فتوة يعارض فيها ثورة الإمام الخميني، ولكن نتيجةً لرفضه تعرض للكثير من المضايقات على يد النظام البعثي، وفي عام 1980م عمدت السلطة لتفجير السيارة اللي كانت تقل السيد إلى مسجد الخضراء، ولكن نجا من حادث الإنفجار بأعجوبة بالغة، إضافة لإغتيال العديد من طلاب العلم من النجف وتسفير غير العراقي إلى بلاده، وعلى رأسهمآية الله الشهيد السيد محمد باقر الصدر الذي أغتيل في عام 1980 لمعارضته لنظام حزب البعث.
من المقصود ؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

آية الله العظمى السيد *السيد أبو القاسم الموسوي الخوئي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي سويت تسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولد في مدينة قم الإيرانية في الخامس العشر من نيسان 1928م حيث درس العلوم الدينية بعد نيله لشهادتين في علم الشريعة الإسلامية و العلوم السياسية 
من أبرز أعماله تأسيس أفواج المقاومة اللبنانية المعروفة بحركة أمل في العام 1974م 
كذلك أنشأ المجلس الإسلامي الشيعي الأعلى في العام 1969م لتوحيد كلمة الطوائف اللبنانية في مواجهة الظلم الإجتماعي. و قد صادفت بداية ترأسه للمجلس بداية التدخلات الإسرائيلية في جنوب لبنان فكان لحركته من أجل المحرومين بعض الأثر في إزالة ذلك العدوان.
نهايتة غير معروفة حيث كان قد عزم على القيام بجولة إلى بعض الدول العربية داعياً لعقد مؤتمر قمة عربي لإنهاء الأزمة اللبنانية، و في زيارته لليبيا في 25 أغسطس1978 اختفى في ظل تكتم إعلامي ليبي على وقائع زيارته. ومن ذلك الحين تنفي السلطات الليبية معرفتها بمصيره و تدعي مغادرته لإيطاليا التي تنفي وصوله إليها.
من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السيد المغيب الامام موسى الصدر..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رجل دين و مجتهد شيعي معروف ، ولد في مدينة شيراز، مركز محافظة فارس جنوبي إيران سنة 1913 ميلادي. كان والده السيد محمد تقي بن هداية الله مرجعاً كبيراً في شيراز
*نشاطاته ضد نظام الشاه*اعتراضه الشديد على قانون نزع الحجاب الاسلامي الاجباري الذي سنّه رضا خان، من خلال المحاضرات التي كان يلقيها آنذاك . ضمّ صوته إلى صوت قائد الثورة الاسلامية الإمام الخميني، في معارضة قانون (الانتخابات العامة والمحلية) الذي سنّه الشاه عام 1962 م. على اثر تضامنه مع نهضة الامام الخميني في 15 / خرداد / 1963 م، تم اعتقاله من قبل قوات أمن الشاه (الساواك) مرتين ثم أطلق سراحه. اعتراضه الشديد على (مهرجان الفن)، الذي عقده الشاه قبل انتصار الثورة الاسلامية بسنة واحدة في مدينة شيراز، وكان ينفق عليه الاموال الطائلة، ويدعو فيه الاجانب للمارسة انواع المنكرات على حساب معاناة الشعب الايراني المحروم. قبل سقوط نظام الشاه بشهرين (أواخر عام 1978 م) اعلن في شيراز عن تشكيل حكومة عسكرية اسلامية، ودعا الناس إلى عدم مراجعة دوائر النظام وقال : من كان لديه مشكلة فليراجعني شخصياً لأحل مشكلته، وعند تصاعد احداث الثورة واقتراب النصر النهائي في (11/2/1979) سلّم كثير من قادة الجيش والشرطة انفسهم للسيد دستغيب، وبهذا أصبح داره مقراً من مقرات الحكومة الاسلامية الفتية. اغتيل سنة 1981 م وهو في طريقة لأداء صلاة الجمعة على يد أحد المعارضات للثورة الإسلامية في إيران                       من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السيد الشهيد عبدالحسين دستغيب قدس نفسه الزكيه...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى تسلم يمينك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

والدته هي السيدة فاطمة بنت حزام بن خالد وُلد سنة (26 هـ) في اليوم الرابع من شهر شعبان. وله العديد من الألقاب و منها قمر بني هاشم و السقّاء (لقيامه بسقاية عطاشى أهل البيت) و بطل العلقمي (العلقمي هو أسم للنهر الذي أستشهد على ضفافه) و حامل اللواء و كبش الكتيبة (لدوره في معركة كربلاء) و العميد و حامي الظعينة (لدوره في حماية وحراسة نساء اهل البيت طيلة انتقالهنّ من يثرب إلى كربلاء). إستشهد مع أخيه الامام الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام في واقعة الطف في يوم عاشوراء سنة 61 من الهجرة
من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وهل يخفى القمر ؟؟؟

قمر بني هاشم ابا الفضل العباس بن علي بن ابي طالب عليهم السلام ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي الله يقويج صحيح لايخفى قمر بني هاشم عن اي شيعي موالي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هي ملكة المملكه المتحده و 15 ولايات حاكمة اخرى. تولت المُلك بعد وفاة والدها الملك جورج السادس في 6 فبراير1952.
الملكة هي حاكمة الولايات التالية (شكلياً او فعلياً) : المملكة المتحدة لبريطانيا العظمى وايرلندا الشمالية، كندا، استراليا، نيوزلندا، جامايكا ، باربادوس ، الباهاما ، غرينادا ، بابوا غينيا الجديدة ، جزر السولومون ، توفالو ، سانت لوسيا ، سانت فنسينت والجرينادينز ، انتيغا وبربادو ، بيليز ، سانت كيتس ونيفيس . حسب قانون ويست منستر 1931
 تحمل الملكة كل مناصبها بشكل متساوي ، لا يوجد اي بلد يأخذ اولية على الثاني . ولكن مقر الملكة هي المملكة المتحدة 



من المقصود ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اليزابث الثانية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى يعطيك الف عاااااااافية وتسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سياسية عراقية ولدت في النجف1953م لعائلة شيعية نجفية محافظة.
خريجة حقوق من إحدى العراق و حاصلة على الدكتوراه في الأدب  الفرنسي من جامعة السوربون. انضمت للعمل في وزارة الخارجية العراقية كمترجمة للفرنسية لطارق عزيز عام 1979م.
 ثم عملت في برنامج  النفط  مقابل  الغذاء. كانت إحدى النساء الثلاثة فقط في مجلس الحكم العراقي عام 2003م.
توفيت يوم 25 سبتمبر 2003 بعد خمسة أيام من إصابتها بجروح بليغة في انفجار شاحنة مفخخة أمام منزلها في الكرخببغداد استهدف اغتيالها.


من المقصود ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الجواب هي_
_عقيلة الهاشمي_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_هو رئيس الجمهورية العربية السورية الذي استلم الرئاسة في عام_ _2000_
_طبيب__ عيون تخرج من جامعة دمشق ودرس لفترة قصيرة في_ _لندن__, ثم عاد عند وفاة أخيه (في حادث سيارة_ _بدمشق__ عام_ _1994__)._
_ولد في اليوم الحادي عشر من شهر أيلول من عام 1965 في مدينة_ _دمشق__ وأنجز في مدارسها دراسته الابتدائية والثانوية ومن ثم درس الطب في جامعتها وتخرج طبيباً في عام 1988. عمل بعدها في_ _مشفى تشرين__ ثم سافر عام 1992 إلى بريطانيا للتخصص في طب العيون وعاد عام 1994._

_من المقصود ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرئيس بشار الاسد..*

----------


## ابو طارق

* كان رئيس* *أوغندا** في الفترة مابين* *1971** -* *1979**.*
*شابت فترة حكمه الصراعات الأهلية الشديدة بين الأعراق المختلفة بأوغندا والعنف المستمر واغتيال المنافسين السياسيين. اتهم من القوى الغربية بتطبيق "المشروع الاسلامي" مما أدخله في دوامة الإتهام بالديكتاتورية، يقدر عدد القتلى في فترة حكمه مابين 80000 و 500000 على حسب تقديرات المنظمات الغربية وتشكك منظمات أخرى بذلك في إطار التسيس "**البروبوقندا**" ضده.*
*تم ابعاده إلى* *السعودية** وعاش في مدينة* *جدة** حيث توفي هناك عام* *2003**.*
*قام ؟؟؟؟؟ في فترة ما من فترات حكمه بماكان يعتقد أنها سلسلة من الإصلاحات الإقتصادية وكان منها أن قرر إبعاد* *الهنود** الذين كانوا قد جاؤا إلى البلاد مع البريطانيين وبدؤا يؤسسون مجموعة من الأنشطة التجارية والأعمال والمشروعات المختلفة، واصبح لديهم باع في الإقتصاد الأوغندي, أبعدهم الجنرال؟؟؟وأختار معظمهم بريطانيا كوجهة بديلة عن* *أوغندا** والتي رحبت بهم ومنحتم التسهيلات في قضية أصبحت تعرف فيما بعد في بريطانيا* *بقضية الهنود الأوغنديين**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عيدي أمين دادا (**1924** -* *16 أغسطس**2003**) كان رئيس* *أوغندا** في الفترة مابين* *1971** -* *1979**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

* هو من أهم الأدباء المصريين في العصر الحديث، ولد في* *أسوان** في* *29 شوال**1306 هـ** -* *28 يونيو**1889**، وتخرج من المدرسة الإبتدائية سنة* *1903**.*
*أسس بالتعاون مع* *إبراهيم المازني**وعبد الرحمن شكري** "**مدرسة الديوان**"، وكانت هذه المدرسة من أنصار التجديد في الشعر والخروج به عن القالب التقليدي العتيق.*
*عمل ??? بمصنع للحرير في مدينة* *دمياط**، وعمل بالسكك الحديدية لأنه لم ينل من التعليم حظا وافرا حيث حصل على الشهادة الإبتدائية فقط، لكنه في الوقت نفسه كان مولعا بالقراءة في مختلف المجالات، وقد أنفق معظم نقوده على شراء الكتب، والتحق بعمل كتابي بمحافظة قنا، ثم نقل إلى* *محافظة الشرقية**.*
*مل ??? العمل الروتيني، فعمل بمصلحة البرق، ولكنه لم يعمر فيها كسابقتها، فاتجه إلى العمل بالصحافة مستعينا بثقافته وسعة إطلاعه، فاشترك مع* *محمد فريد وجدي** في إصدار صحيفة* *الدستور**، وكان إصدار هذه الصحيفة فرصة لكي يتعرف على* *بسعد زغلول** ويؤمن بمبادئه. وتوقفت الصحيفة بعد فترة، وهو ماجعله  يبحث عن عمل يقتات منه، فاضطر إلى إعطاء بعض الدروس ليحصل على قوت يومه.*
*لم يتوقف إنتاجه الأدبي أبدا، رغم ما مر به من ظروف قاسية؛ حيث كان يكتب المقالات ويرسلها إلى مجلة فصول، كما كان يترجم لها بعض الموضوعات.*
*أما عن أعماله الفكرية الأدبية فهي كثيرة للغاية ويصعب حصرها، لكن بداية ظهوره في الإنتاج الأدبي كان في سنة* *1916**، مع ديوانه الشعري الأول، وصدر له بعد ذلك مجموعات شعرية، مثل:* *هداية الكروان**،* *أعاصير المغرب**،* *حي الأربعين**،* *عابر سبيل**.*
*من أشهر أعماله  سلسلة* *العبقريات الاسلامية** التي تناولت بالتفصيل سير أعلام الإسلام، مثل:* *عبقرية محمد**،* *عبقرية عمر**،* *عبقرية خالد**،* *عبقرية الإمام**،* *عبقرية الصديق**، وغيرها.*
*ولم يكتب إلا رواية واحدة هي "**سارة**"، ومن أهم مؤلفاته أيضا: الفلسفة القرآنية، والله، وإبليس، الانسان في القران الكريم ومراجعات في الأدب والفنون.*
*منحه الرئيس المصري* *جمال عبد الناصر** جائزة الدولة التقديرية في الآداب غير أنه رفض تسلمها، كما رفض الدكتوراة الفخرية من* *جامعة القاهرة**.*
*اشتهر بمعاركه الفكرية مع الدكتور* *زكي مبارك** والأستاذ* *محمود شاكر** والدكتورة* *عائشة عبد الرحمن** (بنت الشاطئ)، وكان الأستاذ* *سيد قطب** يقف في صفه  قبل اتجاه قطب إلى الفكر التكفيري.*

----------


## صالح 48

الأديب الشهير : عباس محمود العقاد

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم   صحيح  الجواب  100%  


تشكر ابني 


انه  **عباس محمود العقاد **

----------


## ابو طارق

توفى 5 ابريل 1975 قائد سياسى و عسكرى صينى تولى رئاسة حزب الكومنتانج بعد وفاة سون يات سن ( Sun Yat-sen) عام 1925 و قاد الحكومة الوطنية لجمهورية الصين من عام 1928 لعام 1975 و قاد (حملة الشمال) لتوحيد الصين ضد أباطرة الحرب و التى أدت لأن يصبح رئيس الصين عام 1928

----------


## صالح 48

سؤال صعب :
اكني أظنه كاي شيك

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشاي كان شك*  

*صحيح*  
*يلا ناطر  منك سؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

من هو اول  حاكم اموي  للاندلس

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

عبد الرحمن الناصر

----------


## ابو طارق

*ولد في* *القدس** في* *فلسطين** بتاريخ* *4 أغسطس**1929**و إسمه "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" عبد الرؤوف داود سليمان  القدوة الحسيني. تلقى تعليمه في* *القاهرة**، والتحق بالضباط الاحتياط* *للجيش المصري** وقاتل في صفوفه منذ العدوان الثلاثي على* *مصر** عام* *1956**. وهو حاصل على شهادة بالهندسة من جامعة فؤاد الأول* *بالقاهرة**، وانخرط في شبابه في الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية من خلال الانضمام إلى اتحاد طلاب فلسطين في عام* *1944** وتولى رئاسته لاحقاً. في الخمسينات أسس مع المناضلين الفلسطينيين حركة التحرير الوطني الفلسطيني "**حركة فتح**" وأعلن الناطق الرسمي لها في* *1968**. وفي* *فبراير**1969** انتخب رئيساً للجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وبعام* *1973** عين قائدا عاما لقوات الثورة الفلسطينية. وبعام* *1974** ألقى كلمة باسم الشعب الفلسطيني أمام الجمعية العامة* *للأمم المتحدة**في نيويورك**. عام* *1982** قاد المعركة ضد العدوان الإسرائيلي على* *لبنان** ومعركة الصمود خلال حصار* *بيروت** من قبل القوات* *الإسرائيلية**. في* *نوفمبر**1984**وإبريل**1987** أعيد انتخابه رئيساً للجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية من قبل الدورات 17 و 18 و 19 للمجلس الوطني الفلسطيني. في* *15 نوفمبر**1988** تلا إعلان الاستقلال وإقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وانتخب رئيسا لدولة فلسطين. في* *13 ديسمبر**1988** ألقى خطابا في الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة في* *جنيف** والتي انتقلت لعقد جلستها في جنيف بسبب رفض الحكومة الأمريكية منحه تأشيرة دخول إلى* *الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية** للذهاب إلى* *نيويورك** من أجل إلقاء كلمته في الجمعية العامة في مقر* *الأمم المتحدة** في نيويورك. وخاطبها في جنيف كما خاطب مجلس الأمن في جنيف في* *فبراير**ومايو**1995** لنفس السبب. وأطلق في* *13** و* *14**ديسمبر**1988** أطلق مبادرة السلام الفلسطينية لتحقيق السلام العادل في الشرق الأوسط، والتي فتحت بناء عليها الحكومة الأمريكية برئاسة الرئيس رونالد ريغان، حوارها مع منظمه التحرير الفلسطينية في* *تونس**. في* *30 مارس**1989** إختاره المجلس المركزي الفلسطيني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟، وقد تم اختياره لهذا المنصب من قبل المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني مباشرة. كما إنه أطلق ووجه سياسة "سلام الشجعان" والتي تتوجت بتوقيع اتفاقية إعلان المبادئ بين منظمه التحرير الفلسطينية وحكومة إسرائيل في البيت الأبيض يوم* *13 سبتمبر**1993**. في* *12 أكتوبر**1993** اختاره المجلس المركزي الفلسطيني رئيساً وفي* *31 أكتوبر**1993** إختير رئيسا للمجلس الاقتصادي الفلسطيني للتنمية والإعمار. كما إن ؟؟؟؟؟ هو نائب رئيس* *حركة عدم الانحياز** ونائب رئيس دائم* *لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي**. وفي* *20 يناير**1996** انتخب رئيسا* * وذلك في إنتخابات عامة. في* *11 نوفمبر** انتقل إلى جوار ربه في مستشفى بيرسي العسكري في* *فرنسا**. دفن في مقر المقاطعة في* *رام الله** بتاريخ* *12 نوفمبر**2004** وذلك بعد أن تمت مراسم الجنازة* *بالقاهرة**.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب * 


*هو  ياسر  عرفات  المعروف  باسم * 


*((ابو عمار ))*


*انتظر منكم اسئلة* 

*الظاهر اسئلتي  شوي  صعبة*

----------


## SKULL SMILE

ما هو الشيء الذي نستطيع أن نمسكه ولا نستطيع أن نلمسه؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاعصاب* 


*هذه  المسابقة  مخصصة  للأسئلة* 

*التي تتعلق  بالأشخاص * 

*واسمها * 

*من هو المقصود* 

*تستطيع ان  تضع اسئلتك  في  المسابقات  التالية* 

*اسئلة  جديدة    او  اسئلة  منوعة* 


*مع كل مودة واحترام  ابني* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## صالح 48

من هو المقصود بهاذا البيت
ترفع أيها القمر المنير     علك ترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يَسير
و من قائله

----------


## صالح 48

للتوضيح فقط
هو صحابي جليل لأمير المؤمنين (ع)
قتله معاوية ............

----------


## ابو طارق

*ترفع ايها القمر المنير******* *لعلك ان ترى حجراً يسير*  


*انه الصحابي الجليل ((حجر بن عدي ))*  
*والراثية هي امرأة من كندة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو القائل هذه الابيات*  

*اعور يبغى رمحه محلا *****قد عالج الحياة حتى ملا*

*لابد ان يغل او يغلا *****اشلهم بذب الكعوب شلا* 

*مع ابن عم احمد المعلى *****فيه الرسول بالهدى استهلا*

*اول من صدقه وصلى *****فجاهد الكفار حتى ابلى*

----------


## صالح 48

لما كان يوم صفين دفع علي عليه السلام الراية الى هاشم بن عتبة ابن ابي وقاص ويسمى المرقال لأنه كان يرقل بالراية ارقالا وكان عليه درعان وكان من خيار اصحاب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وشجعانهم وكان أعور فقال له علي عليه السلام كالممازح اما تخشى ان تكون اعور جباناً قال ستعلم يا امير المؤمنين والله لألفن بين جماجم القوم لف رجل ينوي الآخرة فأخذ رمحاً فهزه فانكسر ثم أخذ آخر فوجده جاسياً فألقاه ثم أخذ رمحاً ليناً فشد به اللواء وهزه وقال : اعور يبغي رمحه محلا قد عالج الحياة حتـى ملا لا بد ان يغـل او يغلا اشلهم بذب الكعـوب شلا مع ابن عم احمد المعلى فيه الرسول بالهدى استهلا اول من صدقه وصلى فجاهد الكفـار حتـى ابلى 
 



أنه (هشام بن عتبة)

----------


## صالح 48

من القائل و لمن

أسيفَ الهدى و قريع العرب*****إلام الجفاء و فيم الغضب
و ما بال كتبك قد أصبحت *****تنكبني مع هذي النكب
و انت الكريم و انت الحليم *****و انت العطوف و انت الحدب 
و ما زلت تسبقني بالجميـ*****ـل و نتزلني بالمكان الخصب

علما ان الشاعر هو من الشعراء المشهورين في القرن الرابع الهجري
و ان المكتوب إليه كان من الحكام المسلمين

----------


## ابو طارق

* كتبأبو فراس الحمداني  إلى سيف الدولة: مفاداتي إن تعذرت عليك فأذن لي في مكاتبة أهل خراسان ومراسلتهم ليفادوني وينوبوا عنك في أمري فأجابه سيف الدولة: من يعرفك بخراسان؟ فكتب إليه أبو فراس:*
*أسيف الهدى وقريع العرب * إلام الجفاء وفيم الغضب؟
وما بال كتبك قد أصبحت * تنكبني مع هذي النكب؟
وأنت الكريم وأنت الحليم * وأنت العطوف وأنت الحدب (1)
وما زلت تسبقني بالجميل * وتنزلني بالمكان الخصب
وإنك للجبل المشمخر * إلي بل لقومك بل للعرب
وتدفع عن حوزتي الخطوب * وتكشف عن ناظري الكرب
علا يستفاد وعاف يعاد * وعز يشاد ونعمى ترب
وما غض مني هذا الأسار * ولكن خلصت خلوص الذهب
ففيم يعرضني بالخمول * مولى به نلت أعلى الرتب
وكان عتيدا لدي الجواب * ولكن لهيبته لم أجب
أتنكر أني شكوت الزمان * وأني عتبتك فيمن عتب؟!
وإلا رجعت فاعتبتني * وصيرت لي ولقومي الغلب
فلا تنسبن إلي الخمول * أقمت عليك فلم اغترب
وأصبحت منك فإن كان فضل * وإن كان نقص فأنت السبب
وإن خراسان إن أنكرت * علاي فقد عرفتها حلب
ومن أين ينكرني الأبعدون * أمن نقص جد أمن نقص أب؟!؟!
ألست وإياك من أسرة * وبيني وبينك عرق النسب؟!*

----------


## صالح 48

جواب صحيح 100%
##
##
أين أزمعت أيّهذا الهمام *****نحن نبت الربا و أنت الغمام

من المقصود بـ (أنت الغمام )
و من المقصود بـ (نحن نبت الربا)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الازماع العزم على الأمر يقول أين أزمعت أن تسير أيها الملك ونحن الذين لا عيش لنا إلا بك وإذا فارقتنا لم نعش كنبات الربى لا يبقى إلا بالغمام لأنه لا شرب له إلا من مائه وغير نبات الربى يمكن أن يجري إليه الماء وهذا من قول الآخر، نحن زهر الربى وجودك غيث، هل بغير الغيوث يورق زهر،* 


*هلكتني   دبحتني   ديوان المتنبي  طالعت نصفه لاصل  للجواب* 

*انا اعرف المعنى  انما  اريده من  مصدره الاساسي*


*انت الغمام يقصد  ((سيف الدولة))*

*ونحن اي  (( المتنبي ))*

----------


## صالح 48

جواب صحيح 100%
الله يعطيك الف عافية
سامحني
بكمل بهالطريقة او بطريها شوي

----------


## ابو طارق

*خفف  شوي  الدوز * 

*يعني  اسئلة  عامة وليس اسئلة متخصصة*

*سؤالي* 


*هو اقتصادى سويدى و الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بين* *1953** و* *1961** .*
*عمل كنائب وزير الخارجية السويدى و انُتخب كثانى أمين عام* *الأمم المتحدة** بعد استقالة* *تريجفي لي** الأمين العام الأول للأمم المتحدة عام 1953ثم جدد له عام 1958 و بقى في منصبه حتى مقتله عام 1961 عندما لقى مصرعه في حادث تحطم طائرته في* *الكونغو** اثر توجهه لروديسيا(* *زامبيا** ) لمفاوضة* *تشومبى** حول مشكلة الكونغو و انفصال* *إقليم كاتنجا** عن الكونغو (زائير سابقاً ) و لتاريخه لم تُعرف الجهة وراء تحطم طائرته. كان  موظفاً في الحكومة السويدية، يشغل وظيفة كبيرة و لكنها لم تصل إلى مرتبة الوزير و كان أهم ما فيه أنه من عائلة ارستقراطية و على جانب كبير من الثراء،فقد كان ابوه رئيس وزراء السويد. و كان اجداده من المحاربين في جيوش السويد التى كانت تعيش في حروب مستمرة مع جيرانها قبل أن تتحول في تاريخها الحديث إلى دولة محايدة تدعو للسلام و تعيش فيه. و لم يكن أحد قد سمع بإسمه خارج بلاده الإ أنه كان عضوا في اللجنة التى تبحث موضوع المرشحين لجائزة نوبل للسلام و عندما هبطت طائرته في* *مطار نيويورك** ليتولى منصب الأمين العام بعد تريجفي كان أول سؤال وجهه له الصحفيون :كيف يُنطق اسمه ؟ أراد أن يُبسط اسمه فقال انه مكون من كلمتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فهذا الاسم الذى اطُلق منذ عدة قرون على جده المحارب: المطرقة و الدرع. لم تمض عدة سنوات حى اصبح لهذا الرجل قوة هائلة على المسرح الدولى تضاهى قوة الدول الكبرى مع إختلاف الأدوار و صار من أحد ثلاثة أو أربعة رجال في العالم هم أقوى زعمائه و قادته حتى أنه عندما تأزمت الأمور في إحدى المراحل اقترح* *نيكيتا خوروشوف** زعيم* *الاتحاد السوفيتى** عقد مؤتمر قمة على أعلى مستوى اقتصر الإشتراك فيه على ستة رجال:رؤساء الدول الخمس الكبرى و سادسهم هو*


*من هو*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*داغ همر شولد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*صحيح  داغ همرشلد*

*وكان الجواب بالنسبة للصورة*

----------


## ابو طارق

ولد في مدينة فريتاون عاصمة سيراليون والده الحاج مصطفى؟؟؟أحد وجهاء بلدة تبنين الجنوبية. تلقى علومه الابتدائية والمتوسطة والثانوية متنقلا بين مدارس بلدته تبنين وبنت جبيل والكلية الجعفرية في صور والمقاصد والحكمة في بيروت وبعد نيله شهادة البكالوريا انتسب إلى كلية الحقوق في الجامعة اللبنانية ونال إجازة في الحقوق بتفوق عام 1963 ثم أكمل دراساته العليا في الحقوق في جامعة السوربون في باريس ؛ فمنذ شبابه عرف بحبه للمطالعة وحماسته للقضايا الوطنية والعروبية فقاد العديد من النشاطات والتظاهرات الطلابية حيث كان رئيسا للاتحاد الوطني للطلبة اللبنانيين وهذا ما أكسبه تجربة عملية والاطلاعًا على كافة الشؤون السياسية والاجتماعية والتربوية من خلال المؤتمرات والندوات الطلابية والسياسية كما لمع اسمه خلال ممارسته مهنة المحاماة بعد أن تدرج في مكتب المحامي المعروف عبدالله لحود. وهكذا بدأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟المحاماة شق حياته المهنية حتى لمع وبرع في 
أواسط الستينات تعرف المحامي ؟؟؟ على الإمام السيد موسى الصدر وسرعان ما نشأت بينهما علاقة ود واحترام حتى بات؟؟؟؟؟؟أحد الأشخاص المقربين جدا إلى الإمام وأحد أبرز مساعديه في مجالات عدة خاصة في المجال السياسي وعاون الإمام في تحركه ومطالبته بإنشاء المجلس الإسلامي الشيعي الأعلى ثم انتسب إلى حركة المحرومين التي أسسها الصدر وبدأ مشواره مع الإمام السيد موسى الصدر .
تزوج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مرتين الأولى من السيدة ليلى  وأنجب منها ستة أولاد: سيلان وسوسن وفرح ومصطفى وعبد الله وهند ثم بعد طلاقه من زوجته الأولى تزوج من السيدة ؟؟؟؟؟وأنجب منها أمل وميساء وباسل .

----------


## صالح 48

انه الأستاذ نبيه بري

----------


## صالح 48

رئيس مجلس النواب اللبناني ، ورئيس لبنان وذلك اثناء فتره الانتداب الفرنسي
تراس المجلس النيابي في الفتره مابين 25 مايو1922 إلى 15 أكتوبر1923
عينه الفرنسيون رئيس للبنان واستمر حكمة من 30 يناير1934 إلى 20 يناير1936

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرئيس حبيب باشا السعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

كان ضابط وسياسي سوري ،ولد في محافظة اللاذقية في قرية إسمها دوير بعبدة و هي قرية فقيرة من قرى ريف جبلة ما تزال قائمة حتى الآن و قد شهدت الآن تطورا كبيرا و أغلب سكانها متعلمون عام 1929 ،انتسب في أول الأمر إلى الحزب السوري القومي الإجتماعي، وبعدها إنضم إلى حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي ، سجن في مصر لفترة قصيرة بعد إنفصال سوريا عن الجمهورية العربية المتحدة عام 1961 ، وكان رجل يساري الميول.
كان من المشاركين في انقلاب البعث في مارس 1963 كما انه قاد انقلاب 23 فبراير 1966 الذي عزل أمين الحافظ من رئاسة الجمهورية السورية وأتى بنور الدين الأتاسي.
بدأ التصادم بينه وبين حافظ الأسد قبل حرب حزيران1967 ، ولكن إحتلال إسرائيل للجولان دفعه للتفكير في قيادة سوريا،وفي المؤتمر القطري الرابع في سبتمبر 1968 ، ظهر الصراع جليا بينه وبين حافظ الأسد. وتكتل الاتحاد الاشتراكي العربي مع الاشتراكيين العرب وحركة القوميين العرب والبعث العراقي في جبهة معارضة لحكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ، وفي فترة القلاقل في الأردن في بداية السبعينات، تدخلت القوات البرية السورية في الأردن ، ولكن العملية فشلت ، فدعا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟إلى مؤتمر طارئ للقيادة القومية في 30 أكتوبر لمحاسبة وزير الدفاع حافظ الأسد، ولكن الأسد وفي 16 نوفمبر1970 قام بحركته "التصحيحية" ، فإعتقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وآخرين
تم سجنه في سجن المزة حوالي ثلاث وعشرون سنة ،وتوفي في السجن في 19 أغسطس 1993 كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ رجل يساري الميول ، وكان يطرح مشروع سياسي لسورية اشتراكية ومتقدمة.

----------


## صالح 48

*صلاح جديد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم انه صلاح جديد*

*تشكر ابني* 

*ريل  اسلام* 


*ساعود واضع  سؤال*

----------


## صالح 48

اصغر رئيس امريكي سنا، و اول رئيس كاثوليكي كذلك
ولد في عام 1917
تولى الحكم من عام1961حتى عام1963
صاحب الوعد الشهير بصعود الإنسان على القمر
شهد حكمة صراعات مع السوفيات
و شهد ايضا ازمة ما سمي بخليج الخنازير
اغتيل في ولاية تكساس

----------


## ابو طارق

*بدون تردد* 

*جون  كينيدي*

----------


## صالح 48

جواب صحيح 
من المقصود بهذا الكلام:
 ولد في 22 فبراير 1732 في ولاية فرجينيا لأسرة تمتهن الزراعة كغالبية الشعب الأميركي في تلك الحقبة. وبعد انتهائه من تعليمه التحق عام 1754 بجيش القارة الذي قاد ثورة التحرير، ثم اختير عام 1775 م قائداً لهذا الجيش ليخوض به حروبا عنيفة انتهت بعد ست سنوات. كما شارك فيما يعرف بالحرب الفرنسية الهندية. كان ناجحاً جداً في عمله الذي كان القائد الأعلى في الجيشِ القاريِ في الحرب الثورية الأمريكية من 1775 إلى 1783 و لاحقاً كان رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جورج واشنطن*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 



*السؤال* 


*ما اسم  الرئيس  الثاني والعشرون  للولايات المتحدة الامريكية* 


*ما اسم الرئيس  الرابع والعشرون  للولايات المتحدة الامريكية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ما اسم الرئيس الثاني ما اسم الرئيس الثاني والعشرون للولايات المتحدة الامريكية 
ما اسم الرئيس الرابع والعشرون للولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 هو نفس الشخصيه جروفر كليفلاند

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولد عام 1936 م في بلدة ميس الجبل في جنوب لبنان، إحدى قرى جبل عامل التي تميزت بحوزاتها الدينية ونبوغ علمائها.*
*ارتبط سماحته بعلاقات وطيدة مع علماء ورجال دين كبار كان أبرزهم: سماحة الإمام السيد موسى الصدر ,آية الله الإمام الشيخ محمد مهدي شمس الدين ، العلامة الشيخ مفيد الفقيه ، العلامة السيد علي مكي العاملي، العلامة الشيخ سليمان اليحفوفي.*
*تولى منصب المفتي الجعفري الممتاز...*
*من هو؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ  عبد الأمير  قبلان* 

*المفتي الجعفري السابق* 

*ونائب رئيس المجلس الاسلامي الاعلى  الشيعي في الوقت الحاضر* 




*تخرج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من كلية الحقوق عام* *1948**، وعين مديرا للقضاة في القصر الجمهوري في عام* *1953** بأمر من الرئيس اللبناني آنذاك* *فؤاد شهاب**. في عام* *1968** عين مديرا* *للبنك المركزي اللبناني**. رشح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نفسه للانتخابات الرئاسية عام* *1970**، إلا أنه خسرها بفارق صوت واحد عن المرشح الآخر* *سليمان فرنجية**، اقترع* *كمال جنبلاط** بالصوت الذي رجح كفة فرنجية، وهو قرار ندم عليه جنبلاط بعد سنوات قليلة. [1]*
*مع اشتعال نار* *الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية**، فاز بالانتخابات الرئاسية اللبنانية في* *8 مايو**1976** في خضم* *الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية** وكان الهدف من إنتخابة بفترة قبل تسلمة للسلطة هو الخوف من عدم الإتفاق بالفترة الدستورية لإنتخاب رئيس آخر خلفاً للرئيس* *فرنجية**، وقبل انتهاء فترته الرئاسية وقعت أحداث* *غزو لبنان 1982**، توفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ في عام* *1985** عن عمر يناهز 61 عاما في* *سويسرا**، ولم يتزوج طيلة حياته.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_الاجابة إلياس سركيس_

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الزعيم المقصود*


*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*(7 أغسطس1949 (1949-08-07) (العمر 58 سنة)) زعيم الحزب التقدمي الاشتراكي وأحد أبرز الزعامات الدرزية في لبنان، تزعم رئاسة الحزب التقدمي الاشتراكي بعد إغتيال والده الزعيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مؤسس الحزب.

آل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟(في لبنان) من أصل كردي، اعترف بهم العثمانيون وعينوا منهم حسين باشا جانبولاد حاكماً على كلّس -حلب ، وظلوا قديماً في حلب حتى قام أحد زعمائهم علي باشا جانبولاد بثورته التي قضى عليها العثمانيون ثم قتلوه، فلجأ بعض أفراد هذه الأسرة إلى لبنان، إلى المعنيين الدروز في إقليم الشوف، فتبنى مذهبهم و غدا زعيماً لفريق منهم. و أصل اسمهم (جان بولاد) و معناها بالكردية ذو الروح الفولاذية [1].
خلال وبعد الاجتياح الإسرائيليللبنان أقدمت القوات التابعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟على اقتحام العديد من القرى المارونية وطرد الآلاف من سكانها انتقاما منها. حيث كانت هناك حملة تطهير عرقي في جبل لبنان من قبل الموارنة ضد الدروز، حيث طردت سكان قرى درزية عديدة وأحرقت مساكنهم ومقدساتهم علاوة على المجازر والاعتقالات التي ارتكبتها الميليشيات المارونية بدعم من الجيش الاسرائيلي الذي كان يحتل لبنان في ذلك الوقت ويغذي الصراعات الطائفية والمذهبية فيه. ويعتبر الدروز أنفسهم أصحاب الأرض كونهم مؤسسي الكيان اللبناني منذ عهد الأمير فخر الدين الأول وهم قد جاؤوا بالمسيحيين الموارنة للعمل في أراضي الدروز كأجراء لكون الدروز يتحدرون بغالبيتهم من عائلات إقطاعية تملك الأراضي ولكن لا تعمل بالزراعة بل مهنتها الرئيسية هي القتال والحرب. نجح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ في التصدي لهذه الحملة مما اعتبر انتصارا وثبت مركزه القيادي لدى الطائفة الدرزية

----------


## صالح 48

:wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko: 
 :thumbdown: 
 :evil:  :evil: 
 :ranting:  :ranting:  :ranting: 
 :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
 :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 

وليد جنبلاط
 :toung:

----------


## ابو طارق

وليد جنبلاط

الجواب صحيح 

*السؤال التالي* 
*سياسي وعسكري* *عراقي** شغل منصب رئيس الجمهورية في العراق من* *16 ابريل**1966** إلى* *17 يوليو**1968**.*
*كان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أحد الضباط الذين شاركوا في حركة او* *ثورة يوليو 1958** . . دخل الكلية العسكرية سنة 1936 وتخرج فيها برتبة ملازم ثان، وتدرج في المناصب العسكرية حتى بلغ رتبة لواء في 1964 وشغل عدة مناصب عسكرية هامة، وفي عام 1962 أحيل على التقاعد، وأعيد إلى الخدمة ثانية في* *8 فبراير**1963**، ثم أسندت إليه مهمة قيادة الجيش العراقي.*
*وبعد وفاة* *عبد السلام عارف** أجمع القياديون في الوزارة باختياره رئيسا للجمهورية أمام المرشح المنافس رئيس الوزراء* *عبد الرحمن البزاز** ليكون ثاني رئيس للجمهورية في العراق وثالث رئيس دولة أو حاكم بعد إعلان الجمهورية.*

----------


## الواعد

بدايه السلا م عليكم والرحمة 


اشكر ك اخي على الفكرة الحلوة 

حبيت اشاركم 


جوابي هو : عبد الرحمن عارف

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب صحيح 100% 
تشكر ابني  
الواعد  
وننتظر مشاركاتك دائما واهلا وسهلا  



السؤال  

1967 - 1969 
من هو رئيس الهند في هذه الفترة

----------


## الواعد

الجواب  تقريبا:   أنديرا غاندي

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال ابني  هو* 

*رئيس  اي رئيس الجمهورية* 

*وليس رئيس الوزراء*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

والله مـــــــا أدري أنا الجواب 
با فكر فيه شوي

----------


## ابو طارق

*معطيات اضافية * 

*انه  مسلم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ننتظر الإجابة_

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب هو الرئيس*  

*ذاكير حسين*  


*حكم فقط سنتين من 1967 الى 1969*

----------


## ابو طارق

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (1900-1987)، ثاني رئيس للجمهورية اللبنانية بعد الإستقلال. انتخب سنة 1952 بعد استقالة بشارة الخوري. شهد نهاية عهده اضطرابات عرفت باحداث 1958 وهي بسبب إنه أراد تجديد فترة ولايته الرئاسية إلا انه جوبه برفض من بعض القوى اللبنانية التي كانت ترفض سياسته وكان على رأس هذه القوى كمال جنبلاط. أسس سنة 1958حزب الوطنيين الأحرار. ترأس سنة 1976الجبهة اللبنانية أحد ابرز طرفي الصراع أثناء الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية. تولى سنوات الحرب عدة مناصب حكومية آخرها منصب وزير المالية إلى تاريخ وفاته في أغسطس1987. خلفه على رأس حزب الوطنيين الأحرار نجلاه؟؟؟؟ ثم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب كميل شمعون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_شاعر__ وصحفي_ _سوري__ ولد في 25 كانون الأول عام1917 في بلدة كفرون في_ _سوريا__ عاش صباه في مدينة طرابلس ، شمال لبنان. درس الفلسفة على يد_ _شارل مالك__ (1906 – 1987) إلى أن تخرج بدرجة بكالوريوس علوم. أنشأ في_ _بيروت__ دار الكتاب، وبدأت هذه الدار نشاطها باصدار مجلة "صوت امرأة" التي تسلم الخال تحريرها، بالإضافة إلى إدارة الدار حتى سنة 1948._

_سافر سنة 1948 إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للعمل في الأمانة العامة للأمم المتحدة في دائرة الصحافة والنشر. تزوج من الرسامة هلن الخال. قرر العودة إلى لبنان سنة 1950، لكن استدعي للسفر مع بعثة الأمم المتحدة لتهيئة ليبيا للاستقلال. وعاد إلى لبنان سنة 1955._

_أنشأ مجلة «شعر» الفصلية التي صدرت بين العام 1957 والعام 1964. ثم استأنفت الظهور في أول 1967. وأعيد طبع مجموعتها كاملة في 11 مجلّداً. وفي عام 1967 أنشئت دار النهار للنشر فانضم إليها مديراً للتحرير. أنشأ(1957-1959) صالوناً أدبياً لافتاً هو صالون مجلة «شعر» المعروف ب«صالون الخميس».أركان الصالون كانوا: الشعراء: يوسف الخال، أدونيس، أنسي الحاج، شوقي أبي شقرا، فؤاد رفقا.تزوج للمرة الثانية من الشاعرة مهى بيرقدار، وله منها ولدان: يوسف، وورد. توفي سنة 1987بعد صراع مع مرض_ _السر__طان_


_من المقصود ؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشاعر  يوسف الخال* 


*لمن هو  هذا الاسم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وضح السؤال أكثر لأني مافهمت*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالاصل لا يوجد سؤال  اسف ابنتي* 

*مؤلف كتاب* 

*النبي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا ابي محمود إذا وضعت سؤال رجاء ضع علامة إستفهام في اخر السؤال للتوضيح*
*اذا كان سؤالك من هو مؤلف كتاب النبي*
*فيمكن يكون جبران خليل جبران*
*أنتظر التصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%* 

*وملاحظتك  على  راسي * 


*السؤال* 

*من المعروف ان مؤلف  كتاب   الكافي  هو (( الكليني )) رض* 


*ما هو الاسم الكامل للكليني ( رض)  وما هو  لقبه ؟*


*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الشيخ محمد بن يعقوب بن اسحاق الكليني*
*لقبه/ ثقة الاسلام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الملقب   ب*

*صناجة  العرب* 





الأعشى ميمون ابن قيس بن بكر بن وائل ولقبه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو الاعشى*
*كان ينظم الشعر ويغنيه ولذلك سموه صناجة العرب".*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح  100%* 

*السؤال*

*من الملقب ب* 

*الملاح التائه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_علي محمود طه_

----------


## ابو طارق

*من هو الشاعر الملقب* 

*ب* 

*شاعر عبقر*

----------


## najmallil

عبد الرحمن ابن محمد ابن خلدون 

وسؤال هو 

ما كان لقب الامام الحسن ( ع ) وكنيته ومن القاتل واين دفن

----------


## najmallil

يا اخوان هيدا الجواب لسؤال في الصفحة الاولى ( غلطة مطبعية ) فقط للايضاح سامحونا

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*جواب  سؤالك  ابني * 

*نجم الليل * 

*هو* 

*لقبه :::: المجتبى*
*كنيته :::ابو محمد*

*قاتله:::جعدة ابنة الاشعث*

*مكان مدفنه ::بقيع الغردق*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال 



 هو مقاوم و ثائر لبناني من جنوب لبنان. قاد حركة المقاومة ضد الإحتلال الفرنسي لبلاد الشام تكبد خلالها الفرنسيون خسائر جسيمة وذلك بالتنسيق مع الثائر العاملي الآخر صادق حمزة الفاعور.
قد بدأ شرارة المقاومة عقب مؤتمر وادي الحجير, حيث صد العدوان الاسرائيلي بتدمير دباباته في حرب تموز 2006, في جبل عامل (جنوب لبنان) عام 1920الذي ألقى فيه العلامة السيد عبد الحسين شرف الدين خطبة تاريخية تدعوا لمقاومة الإحتلال الفرنسي و وأد الفتن جاء فيها:
"أيها الفرسان المناجيد, إن لهذا المؤتمر ما بعده ، وسيطبق نبؤه الآفاق السورية ويتجاوب صداه في الأقطار العربية . ويتجاوزها إلى عصبة الأمم ، وقد امتدت به إليكم الأعناق ، وشخصت الأبصار ، فانظروا ما انتم فاعلون . يا فتيان الحمية المغاوير, الدين النصيحة ، ألا أدلكم على أمر إن فعلتموه انتصرتم ، فوتوا على الدخيل الغاصب برباطة الجأش فرصته ، واخمدوا بالصبر الجميل الفتنة فإنه والله ما استعدى فريقاً على فريق إلا ليثير الفتنة الطائفية ويشعل الحرب الأهلية حتى إذا صدق زعمه وتحقق حلمه ، استقر في البلاد تعلّه حماية الأقليات ألا وإن النصارى إخوانكم في الله وفي الوطن وفي المصير . فأحبوا لهم ما تحبون لأنفسكم وحافظوا على أرواحهم وأموالهم كما تحافظون على أرواحكم وأموالكم ، وبذلك تحبطون المؤامرة ، وتخمدون الفتنة وتطبقون تعاليم دينكم وسنة نبيكم .... إخواني وأبنائي, إن هذا المؤتمر يرفض الحماية والوصاية ، ويأبى إلا الإستقلال التام الناجز ... فاركبوا كل صعب وذلول صادقي العزائم ، متساهمي الوفاء ، وما التوفيق إلا بالله ، يؤتي النصر من يشاء ... عليه توكلنا وإليه أنبنا وإليه المصير "

----------


## Sweet Magic

*{   أدهم خنجر الصعبي    }*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم   نعم  نعم* 

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري    سويت*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو ابن* *السيد محسن الحكيم** المرجع الشيعي الكبير ، عاش معارضا لنظام* *صدام حسين المجيد** مع اخيه المتوفي* *محمد باقر الحكيم** ويتراس عبد العزيز الحكيم الان المجلس الاعلى الاسلامي العراقي ،* *المجلس الأعلى للثورة الإسلامية في العراق** سابقاً ، وعضو في* *البرلمان العراقي** وزعيم الإتلاف العراقي الموحد.*
*نجله* *عمار الحكيم** أمين عام مؤسسة 'شهيد المحراب' للتبليغ الإسلامي.*

*ويعتبر من الشخصيات المؤثرة في الساحة العراقية ، كما ويعد من أبرز الاصوات المطالبة بتطبيق الفيدرالية في العراق حيث ينتقده العديدون بسبب هذا الطرح.*
*يذكر انه استلم رئاسة المجلس الاعلى للثورة الاسلامية بعد مقتل محمد باقر الحكيم في هجوم انتحاري بسيارة مفخخة استهدف موكبه بعد خروجه من باب* *ضريح الإمام علي** في* *النجف** .  * 



*من المقصود ؟*
*"*

----------


## احلى ليل

السيد عبد العزيز الحكيم وانتي بعد غلطتي وكتبتيه في النبذة

----------


## ابو طارق

*كان   سؤال  وجواب  بنفس الوقت * 

*مش مهم المهم  عرفنا الجواب* 

*السؤال*  
 
* (ولد* *2 مارس**1931**)،شغل منصب رئيس الدولة في* *الإتحاد السوفييتي** السابق بين عامي* *1988** و* *1991** ورئيس* *الحزب الشيوعي السوفيتي** بين عامي* *1985** و* *1991** . كان يدعو إلى اعادة البناء او* *البروسترويكا** و هي سياسة اصلاح اقتصادي جذري في الاتحاد السوفييتي يهدف للتطوير ليصبح الاتحاد السوفييتي قادرا على العمل بكفاءة و ليس فقط تشغيل الجموع ، أدت جهوده إلى انهاء* *الحرب الباردة** ، ولكنها ادت ايضا وبشكل غير مقصود إلى انهاء سيطرة* *الحزب الشيوعي السوفيتي** و انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي.*

----------


## احلى ليل

*الجواب هو*
*ميخائيل سيرغيفيتش غرباتشوف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح* 

*بس وين اسئلتك يا* 

*احلى ليل*

----------


## احلى ليل

و لد في عام 1950م استقبلت مدينة الرميثة بأحضانها الوليد  وتلقت بشائر ميلاده باليمن والحبور متأملة بفراستها الفطرية ما لهذا الوليد من مستقبل واعد مشرق. 

فما أن تخطى سنوات البراءة الأولى حتى تجلت على قسمات وجهه مخائل الحب والوفاء وشمائل النجابة والولاء. 

ففي الرابعة من عمره لقنه أبوه حب الحسين بأن أعطاه إناءً لتوزيع الماء في مجلس الحسين رافعاً صوته اشرب الماء واذكر عطش الحسين. 

وفي الخامسة من عمره مثّل شبيه أولاد مسلم بن عقيل، وفي السنة السابعة مثّل شبيه القاسم بن الحسن


فمن هو ؟؟

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هو خطيب المنبر الحسيني الفــذ ّ  

الشيخ عبدالحميد  المهاجر 

وأنا دحين دحين بشاهد محاضرته على  قناة الأنوار  ومن محاسن الصدف ألاقي سؤالك ِ هادا

تسلمي أختي  أحلى ليل

----------


## احلى ليل

اجابة صحيحة
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## ابو طارق

*(**25 أكتوبر**1952** (1952-10-25) (العمر 55 سنة))، سياسي* *لبناني**. يعتبر أحد أبرزالمشاركين في* *الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية**. يلقب بالحكيم أي الطبيب في اللهجة الشامية لدراسته الطب على الرغم من إنه لم يكملها بسبب إندلاع* *الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية**. هو رئيس الهيئة التنفيذية لحزب* *القوات اللبنانية**، احدى الميليشيات السابقة التي لعبت دوراً مهماً في* *الحرب الاهلية اللبنانية** وتحولت الآن إلى حزب سياسي. ولد في* *عين الرمانة**، إحدى ضواحي* *بيروت** لعائلة* *مارونية** أصلها من* *بشري**. انضم في صباه إلى الذراع الطلابي لحزب الكتائب وباشر بدراسة* *الطب** في* *الجامعة الأميركية ببيروت**، وقد ترك دراسته إثر بدء الحرب اللبنانية عام 75 وانتقل إلى* *جامعة القديس يوسف** في الضواحي المسيحية لبيروت، وسرعان ما ترك دراسته مجددا في عام 76 ليشارك في القتال ضد التنظيمات الفلسطينية و* *الحركة الوطنية اللبنانية**. بعد دخول* *الجيش السوري**ومعارك تحرير تل الزعتر** على يد الميليشيات المسيحية، عاد إلى دراسته في الجامعة، لكنه تركها قبل تخرجه بشهور معدودة عام إثر تجدد القتال وطلب* *بشير الجميل** بإلحاقه في* *القوات اللبنانية** المشكلة حديثا آنذاك، وفي تلك المعارك أصيب  إصابة خطيرة نقل إثرها إلى* *فرنسا** للعلاج. كما إنه قاد المجموعة التي أرسلها* *بشير الجميل** إلى* *إهدن** لمحاربة النائب* *طوني فرنجية** زعيم ميليشا* *المردة** ضمن خطته لتوحيد البندقية المسيحية.*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*جــــورج حـــبـــش*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جورج  حبش * 

*فلسطيني* 

*المطلوب  لبناني*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*ســمــيــر جـــعــجـــع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  يا  أنين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_اسهم بتطويره التلسكوب بفتح افاق جديده امام العالم

الا انه نتيجة استخدام التلسكوب فى مراقبة النجوم, والشمس قام بتدمير بصره واصيب بالعمى فى اخر سنوات حياته
_

_من المقصود ؟_

----------


## 7mammah

> _اسهم بتطويره التلسكوب بفتح افاق جديده امام العالم_
> 
> _الا انه نتيجة استخدام التلسكوب فى مراقبة النجوم, والشمس قام بتدمير بصره واصيب بالعمى فى اخر سنوات حياته_
> 
> 
> _من المقصود ؟_



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*عالم الفلك الايطالى جاليليو (1564- 1642)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية أخت أنين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_كيميائى سويدى ... قام باكتشاف عدد هائل من العناصر الكيماويه: الا انه كان من عادته تذوق او شم هذه العناصر, رغم مافى هذه العاده من خطوره...وقد كان من القلائل الذين تذوقوا سيانيد الهيدروجين فمات متسمما_


_من المقصود ؟
_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كارل ويلهلم شيل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عالم طبيعه فرنسى استهواه الطيران .. فترك تجاربه العلميه واثناء احدى محاولات الطيران بالبالون انفجر البالون ولقى مصرعه
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*فروزييه (1756-1785)*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية ابي محمود*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صاحب ورئيس تحرير صحيفة آغوس الأرمنية أغتيل في* *أسطنبول** في 19 يناير (كانون الثاني)* *2007** أمام مقرالصحيفة.*
*عرف  بأنتقاده للأبادة الجماعية للأرمن والتي قامت بها السلطة العثمانية خلال* *الحرب العالمية الأولى** و قد حُكم عليه في تشرين الأول 2005 بالسجن ستة شهور مع وقف التنفيذ، بتهمة الإساءة إلى القومية التركية بسبب كتاباته.*


*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*هرانت دينك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عالم أحياء دقيقة و كيميائي. معروف لدي العامة بتجاربة التي اثبتت أن الكائنات الدقيقة هي المسؤلة عن الأمراض و عن* *اللقاحات** و بصفة خاصة اللقاح ضد* *داء الكلب** ، و لكنة ايضا قام بإكتشاف عظيم في الكمياء بخصوص تناسق الجزيئات في المادة و علاقتة بإنعكاس الضوء. وكانت له يد في حل مشكلة دود الحرير* *وكوليرا الدجاج**.*
*هو يعتبر أول من اوجد عملية البسترة في الحليب ،و هي عملية تسخين الحليب و ذلك لقتل الجراثيم و الميكروبات الموجودة فيه ثم يقوم بتبريده وحفظه بارداً و كما يلاحظ أن كلمة مبستر تكتب على علب الحليب في وقتنا الحالي* 
*من المقصود ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لويس باستور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اقتصادي فرنسي أول من حصل على جائزة نوبل للسلام مناصفة مع جان هنري دونانت من سويسرا سنة* *1901**م.*
*من هو؟؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*فريدريك باس.*

----------

